# News - Spielemarkt: Der PC - Ein Auslaufmodell der Spielebranche?



## System (20. November 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,621993


----------



## Starcook (20. November 2007)

**

son quark^^ich kaufe nur online meine hardware...

naja zumal die leistung der nextgen konsolen omg^^der chip is geil...also cpu aber grafik? in 1 jahr sind die alt...ich sag nur cod4 auf ps3...ein lacher...wie immer kein AA und auch viele details sehen einfach nur kacke aus (zB regen in 1. mission)

pc ftw...wird immer so bleiben

die konsolen kamen gerade erst raus...logo das sie sone zahlen hinlegen

in 1 bis 2 jahren wird das drastisch runtergehen

wie imma...sinnlose news....


----------



## DocX (20. November 2007)

Die Diskussion kommt doch jedes Jahr hoch, ich denke nicht, dass der PC aussterben wird, allein weil man bestimmte Genres nur oder besser auf dem PC spielen kann (Strategie, Adventure, Shooter).

Andererseits ist der Rückgang aus meiner Sicht nicht verwunderlich, da in letzter Zeit immer mehr Titel auf den Markt kommen, die verbuggt sind. Da hol ich mir auch lieber das Spiel auf der Konsole, wenn es dort ohne Installation, Hardwareanforderungen usw. läuft.

Für mich gilt weiterhin, die Kombination PC und Wii ist optimal.


----------



## Kakaumonster (20. November 2007)

Für mich ist undbleibt der PC Spielemaschine Nummer 1!!!
Hab zwar auch ne PS3 (als Blurayspieler für mein Heimkino und für exlusive Titel)  und die alte X-Box (wird bald verhökert) ... aber meinen PC seh ich nie bedroht ... der wird regelmäßig aktuell gehalten ...
Für mich ist die Steuerung mancher Spiele auf konsolen ein Graus ... besonders Shooter


----------



## FlySteven (20. November 2007)

blödsinn...

wenn der pc tatsächlich ein auslaufmodell werden sollte wird es nicht an den systemvoraussetzungen liegen, sondern an den stets steigenden zahlen von illegalen pc-spiele-downloads.

Firmen wie Valve odet Epic haben diese theorie sogar schon in der vergangenheit estätigt.... leider...

Werden also die Verkaufszahlen der PC Spiele weiter sinken, werden die Entwickler weiter immer weniger für den PC entwickeln. Dieser Trend ist ja schon seit 1-2 Jahren zu erkennen


----------



## Vidaro (20. November 2007)

war das nicht schon das selbe als die PS2/GC/Xbox Ära angefangen hat also die damaligen Next Gen Kosolen?

und man kann es fast nicht glauben es gibt  heute noch fast alle spiele auf PC 

zumal der vergleich hinkt wenn download spiele nicht mit einbezogen werden!
Und ich kenne viele die ihre spiele über das internet einkaufen und dann runterladen(zB über gamesload,Steam usw)

naja  aber wenn sie meinen


----------



## Zsinj (20. November 2007)

der PC ist die zukunft des Spielens. 

Konsolen sind immer nur müll von gestern, oder eher vorgestern. 

man darf bei solchen dingen auch nicht vergessen das titel wie crysis auf einer konsole technisch nicht umsetzbar sind. eine konsole hat nicht annähernd die leistung eines high end rechners.


----------



## str0m (20. November 2007)

Keine Konsole der Next-Gen Welt kommt mir ins Haus. Keine Einzige.
Da müsste sich schon einiges an den Systemen und der dazugehörigen Bedienung ändern, bis ich mir ein Gerät anschaffe welches einzig und allein dazu dient den Spieltrieb zu besänftigen.


Ich will nicht behaupten der "Windows-PC", wie wir ihn heute kennen, würde nie aussterben, doch das System an sich wird uns noch lange begleiten.


----------



## Snaketwin (20. November 2007)

Mein PC war für mich immer DIE Zockstation. Mittlerweile kann kein Mensch mehr dieses Wettrüsten mithalten, dazu sind die Komponenten einfach zu teuer. Seitdem ich die 360 habe, zocke ich am Rechner gar nicht mehr. Ich schätze den Trend auch so ein, dass es sich bald hauptsächlich um Konsolen und Konsolentitel drehen wird.


----------



## Snakemutha (20. November 2007)

Wii bitte!?


----------



## Fyrex (20. November 2007)

Also ich war jahrelang PC Gamer, hab den Trend aber erkannt und mir letztes Jahr eine 360 gekauft! Ich muss sagen, inzwischen spiele ich lieber auf der Konsole. Mein PC ist zwar aktuell (DX10+Vista), aber die Konsole ich einfach simpler. Ich spiel schon Assassin´s Creed, viele Games kommen eher raus und sind weniger fehlerbehaftet. Ich kann am meiner 360 über´s Headset reden, Demo´s laden, Patches saugen, Musik hören, und das für den Preis, den allein meine Graka gekostet hat. Ich spiele auch Shooter an der Konsole, obwohl viele von vorn herein sagen, das geht schlecht. Ich finde es geht gut, muss man halt mal testen, man gewöhnt sich dran. Ich bin auf nächstes Jahr gespannt, wo die Strategie Titel groß im kommen sind. 2 davon sogar exklusiv für die 360 (Halo Wars, End War, SupCom). Ich spiel GTA IV sofort wenn es fertig ist, und muss nicht auf eine Umsetzung hoffen. ^^


----------



## Bernd15 (20. November 2007)

"Diese Studie rechnet Online-Verkäufe jedoch nicht mit ein." LOL^^


----------



## HanFred (20. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Kakaumonster am 20.11.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist undbleibt der PC Spielemaschine Nummer 1!!!
> Hab zwar auch ne PS3 (als Blurayspieler für mein Heimkino und für exlusive Titel)  und die alte X-Box (wird bald verhökert) ... aber meinen PC seh ich nie bedroht ... der wird regelmäßig aktuell gehalten ...
> Für mich ist die Steuerung mancher Spiele auf konsolen ein Graus ... besonders Shooter


mir geht es sehr ähnlich, habe auch ne PS3 aus denselben gründen.
shooter sind das eine, ausserdem stehe ich immer noch am meisten auf point & click adventures. könnte man auf dem Wii zwar gut umsetzen, mit einem gamepad würde ich sowas aber nicht spielen wollen. am liebsten ist mir da immer noch die gute alte maus.
dafür kauf ich anderes, was sich gut für gamepads eignet, gerne für die konsole.


*lol* die rechenleistung der neuen konsolen soll also ein argument sein? im ernst? na gut, prozessormässig sind die  ganz passabel (mehr aber auch nicht) ausgestattet, dafür schwächeln die grafiklösungen. und Sony sparen immer noch mit RAM... mann sind das trottel.


gut, ohne online-verkaufszahlen hat das statement aus dem artikel sowieso null aussagekraft. hätte man sich gleich sparen können.
und Crysis wird als beispiel herangezogen, als ob das repräsentativ wäre...
das ist doch polemik in reinkultur.


----------



## Snakemutha (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

Und ich spiele Gears of War mit zusätzlichem Inhalt.


----------



## tobide1981 (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

Es wird auch in Zukunft immer Spiele für den PC geben. Was man sich vorstellen kann ist, das manche Firmen ihre Spiele erstmal an eine Platform binden werden wie bei Halo und der XBox. So werden auch in Zukunft Käufer geködert um die Konsolen an den Mann zu bringen. Der PC stellt einen Teil des ganzen da. Wäre er nicht da gäbe es eine Nische. Und da die Industrie stets bemüht ist jede Nische zu nutzen um ja aus einem Produkt den letzten Cent an Gewinn zu quetschen, wird auch der PC weiter mit Spielen versorgt.
Einzig Beispiele wie Crysis zeigen das solche Games dies gefährden könnten, da er Hardwarehunger auf Dauer nicht bezahlbar wäre. Das es aber auch anders geht zeigen sauber programmierte Spiele wie UT3. Eine Grafik zum niederknien die aber, im Gegensatz zu Crysis, auf meinem Rechner in schönster Optik laufen!


----------



## kandaurow (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

Meiner meinung nach wird der PC niemals austerben ...
viele menschen erkennen eben die multitasking fähigkeit des PCs und nutzen diese entsprechend
Aber in nächster zeit wird die konsolen gemeinde steigen da eine konsole einfach biller ist und die entprechende leistung erbringt
zB. wenn man eine 360 kauf kostet diese 300€ und man kann damit jeden titel spielen
für PC aber kostet eine gute 8800 mehr als 400 € und man ist damit noch lange nicht bedient

von daher bleibt es abzuwarten wie es sich entwickelt
ich persöhnlich finde beide alternativen spitze ^^


----------



## Sambasusi (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

Hallo zusammen, 
auch ich habe auf gut Deutsch "Die Schnautze voll" vom ewigen Aufrüsten. Die next-Gen Konsolen sind mittlerweile eine echte Alternative. Was noch fehlt sind Bedienung via "Tastatur und Maus", damit auch Shooter mehr spaß machen. Nichts desto Trotz verzichte ich (ungerne) auf Titel wie Crysis oder Call of Duty und wittme mich ab jetzt voll und ganz der PS3. Denn hier muss man nur einmal Geld investieren (für die nächsten Jahre), statt zwei mal im Jahr mehrer Hundert Euro für PC Hardware. Ich möchte das einfach nicht mehr mitmachen. Dafür ist mir mein Geld mittlerweile zu schade.  P.S. Die PcGames werde ich aber noch weiter lesen  
Gruß und Samba an alle, 
SambaSusi


----------



## anti-vista (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

Und wann gibts die Scheiß Playstation 3 mit ner ATI Radeon HD3870 und 4gb ram und 1000gb festplatte und nen Duo Core Extreme!!! So ein schrott wie eine Konsole kommt nicht mehr in mein Haus!!!


----------



## HanFred (20. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				anti-vista am 20.11.2007 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wann gibts die Scheiß Playstation 3 mit ner ATI Radeon HD3870 und 4gb ram und 1000gb festplatte und nen Duo Core Extreme!!! So ein schrott wie eine Konsole kommt nicht mehr in mein Haus!!!


jaja, alles wird gut. schluck deine medikamente und beruhig dich erstmal, bevor du hier rumflamest.


----------



## Oldie666 (20. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Sambasusi am 20.11.2007 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> auch ich habe auf gut Deutsch "Die Schnautze voll" vom ewigen Aufrüsten. Die next-Gen Konsolen sind mittlerweile eine echte Alternative. Was noch fehlt sind Bedienung via "Tastatur und Maus", damit auch Shooter mehr spaß machen. Nichts desto Trotz verzichte ich (ungerne) auf Titel wie Crysis oder Call of Duty und wittme mich ab jetzt voll und ganz der PS3. Denn hier muss man nur einmal Geld investieren (für die nächsten Jahre), statt zwei mal im Jahr mehrer Hundert Euro für PC Hardware. Ich möchte das einfach nicht mehr mitmachen. Dafür ist mir mein Geld mittlerweile zu schade.  P.S. Die PcGames werde ich aber noch weiter lesen
> Gruß und Samba an alle,
> SambaSusi




Kann man denn nicht schon an die XBOX und PS3 eine Maus/Tastatur anschliessen? Geht doch meines erachtens.

Wenn ich mir die Spiele auf dem PC ansehe, sehe ich doch sowieso nur noch Konsolenspiele. Gleiche Steuerung und Handhabung. Die Spielehersteller machen doch gar kein Unterschiede mehr in der Herstellung. Ich meine, das PC-Besitzer schon heute die teuersten Spielekonsolen der Welt haben. Der Pc ist nicht mehr das was er mal war. Ich werde mir dieses Jahr wohl schon mal zusätzlich eine XBox kaufen.  Zum surfen und Mails reicht da mein Notebook.


----------



## ThomToeter (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

"Diese Studie rechnet Online-Verkäufe jedoch nicht mit ein." 
LOL?! daher würde ich dieser studie überhaupt keine beachtung schenken... in Dtl. gabs im Jahr 2000 5Mio Online Einkäufe, 2005 schon 25Mio... ich denke das sagt einiges...und gerade in der Elektronikbranche wird dieser Anteil wohl immer sehr groß bleiben.


----------



## DonIggy (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

also auf maus und tastatur will ich einfach  nicht verzichten... ich hasse diese gamepadsteuerung bei egoshootern etc. jump&run oder so geht ja noch aber crysis mit gamepad? fürn arsch!
außerdem wird momentan bei so vielen spielen die bedienung soweit vereinfacht das man mit dem gamepad spielen kann und auch das finde ich schlecht weil dann die komplexität wahnsinnig niedrig ist. 
auf ner konsole mit maus und tastatur und den entsprechenden titel kann ich mich zurechtfinden


----------



## anti-vista (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

HanFred halts maul du Pfeife und schluck du ein Paar Pillen das dein Gehirn wieder funktioniert!


----------



## GeneralCuster (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

Konsolen schränken meiner Meinung nach die Spieler zu sehr ein. Der PC ist einfach ein Allrounder, weil man alles an ihm machen kann. Zwar machen Konsolen auch Spaß, aber wenn das Spiel durch ist dann ist es durch, beim PC hingegen kann man unmengen user-made-content runterladen und benutzen. Große Konsolenfirmen würden sowas nie zulassen, da ihnen so viel Geld durch die Lappen gehen würde. Allein diese aussage "Diese Studie rechnet Online-Verkäufe jedoch nicht mit ein." vernichtet jede Glaubwürdigkeit der These, dass der PC ausstirbt, da ja ein großteil der Spiele heute Online bezogen wird. FAIL würde ich da mal sagen...
Ach ja da fällt mir ein, wird das Aussterben des PC nicht alle Jahre wieder propagiert?


----------



## UTDARKCTF (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

Schon interessant was manche Manager sich so aus den Hut zaubern . 
Prognosen im Spielegeschäft zu machen ist wie Lotto spielen , es ist schon Glück wenn mal was zutrift . Solange es den PC gibt wird es auch Spiele dafür geben . Obwohl ich mir locker noch diverse Konsolen dazu leisten könnte reizt mich derzeit keine davon .
Ich denke mal das ich sogar mein Hobby Zocken an den Nagel hängen würde wenn es nur noch XBox usw geben würde .


----------



## UTDARKCTF (20. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				anti-vista am 20.11.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred halts maul du Pfeife und schluck du ein Paar Pillen das dein Gehirn wieder funktioniert!


Bist du immer so freundlich, ich hasse Menschen(?) mit schlechten Benehmen ......


----------



## HoMer2007 (20. November 2007)

*AW:*

Wenn man mal über den Preis der PS3 Spiele nachdenkt, dann sind da schon sehr große Unterschiede gegenüber den PC-Games.
PC Spiele bekommt man ab einem Euro, zwar nur sehr alte, aber neuere Titel sind für PC immer billiger als die Konsolenfassungen.
Bsp: Unreal Tournament III kostet für PC 49,99€ und für PS3 69,99€.


----------



## CyclopGraz (20. November 2007)

Für mich hinkt der Vergleich zwischen Konsole und PC gewaltig.

Klar kann eine wiXBOX 360 oder eine PS3 heute mit einem PC der gehobenen Mittelklasse mehr als mithalten aber spätestens nach dem nächsten Produktzyklus auf dem PC sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus.

In spätestens einem Jahr dürfte die GeForce 9 oder das AMD/Ati Pendant da sein, Vierkernprozessoren sind zu zivilen Preisen erhältlich und 3 oder 4 Gig RAM sind in der gehobenen mittelklasse Standard, während sich bei der Konsolenkonkurrenz Hardwareseitig überhaupt nichts getan hat.

Vergleicht einal einen PC des gehobenen Durchschnitts von vor einem 3/4 Jahr mit einer X-Box oder PS2. Genauso schaut es in einem, mehr noch in zwei Jahren wieder aus.

Die nächste Konsolengeneration wird dann immer noch 2 oder 2 Jahre auf sich warten lassen.

Wobei: gegen einen aktuellen Oberklassepc stinkt auch eine XBox 360 oder PS3 ab. (starke 2 oder 4 Kern CPU, eine oder zwei DX10 GraKas, 4 Gig Ram)

Außerdem sind die 80 Gigabyte Festplatte der X-Box oder PS3 ein absoluter Witz und für irgendwelche Gelüste des Einsatzes als "PC-Ersatz" absolut untauglich.

MFG Florian

PS: Erinnert sich noch jemand an UT2k3 für die X-Box...
Die ist damals obwohl noch relativ neu ziemlich an ihre Grenzen gestoßen


----------



## NFSZockerHDH (20. November 2007)

Zum Thema sparen: Spare ich etwa Geld, wenn ich 70€ für ein Spiel bleche, das ich für den PC auch für 50€ bekomme (was auch nicht gerade wenig ist)?
Und wenn mir ein PC-Spiel zu teuer ist, dann reicht es meistens eine Weile zu warten und man bekommt es für 10-20€, da die Preise bei PC-Spielen dank der enormen Vielfalt schnell fallen (außer bei wenigen Ausnahmen). Bei Konsolen kann man von Glück reden, wenn man für 20-30€ ein Spiel bekommt, das nicht schon uralt ist.
Allein schon aus diesem Grund glaube ich, dass sich der PC behaupten wird. Schließlich sind die Konsolen ja auch nicht ewig auf dem neuesten Stand, sondern immer nur eine gewisse Zeit.


----------



## kaishakunin (20. November 2007)

ich mach mir da keine sorgen das der pc als spieleplattform ausstirbt.
kann man mit ner xbox neben zocken etwa briefe schreiben, mailen, 3d design,
professionelle musikprogramme oder sonstige anwendungen benutzen??
der pc ist wesentlich vielseitiger als ein auf nur eine anwendung ausgelegtes produkt und zudem leistungsfähiger, wenn man ihn halbwegs aktuell hält.

dazu kommt noch das konsolenspiele teils bis zu 20 euro teurer sind als pc titel.
und das raubkopierargument ist auch keines:  man schaue sich nur mal das angebot an konsolenspielen auf einschlägigen esel oder torrentseiten an und wird dann schnell eines besseren belehrt. die konsoleros treiben es mindestens genauso wild wie die pc user. gut die müssen ihre konsolen modifizieren, was unter xbox live wohl nicht ganz risikofrei ist (kommts raus - account gesperrt - xbox mehr oder weniger wertlos, da keine updates mehr etc).

ne, ich bleib beim pc, ne konsole kommt mir nicht ins haus. sogar budgettitel sind doppelt so teuer. da ich oftmals warte bis ein toptitel ins budgetregal wandert oder gar in der pyramide endet (sogar da kosten konsolentitel noch 20€ im gegensatz zu 10 bei den pc spielen) kommt ne konsole nicht in frage.
es sei denn das keine spiele mehr für den pc entwickelt werden.


----------



## Mothman (20. November 2007)

Ich war eigetnlich auch immer ein "Cross-Gamer" ... gewisse Spiele hab ich auf Playstation gezockt (1 und 2), wenn man mit Kumpels ein Spieleabend macht z.B.

Aber in der Regel staubt meine PS2 nur ein und ich spiele am PC. Ich hatte auch einen PC, noch bevor ich mir meine erste Konsole gekauft habe. Ich bin mit PCs aufgewachsen, daher verbinde ich immer was Besonderes damit und werde die selbst wenn ich der einzige Mensch auf dem Planeten sein sollte, der damit noch spielt, nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Exar-K (20. November 2007)

Mein PC wird auch in Zukunft nach wie vor die Spieleplattform Nummer 1 bleiben.
Meine Wii wird wie bisher auch, eher den Party-Platz füllen, wenn Kumpels kommen oder ich einige Solo-Titel wie Zelda, Mario oder Metroid darauf spiele.

PS: Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mich die fantastische Steuerung von Metroid Prime 3 wirklich vom Hocker gehauen hat.
Mal sehen, ob die Ego-Shooter nicht doch eine etwas bessere Zukunft auf der Konsole haben könnten.


----------



## Alf1507 (20. November 2007)

CyclopGraz am 20.11.2007 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Wobei: gegen einen aktuellen Oberklassepc stinkt auch eine XBox 360 oder PS3 ab. (starke 2 oder 4 Kern CPU, eine oder zwei DX10 GraKas, 4 Gig Ram)
> 
> ...


1. Vergleiche doch einfach mal bitte was der von dir genannte PC im Vergleich zu einer PS3 oder XBox360 kostet. Da stinkt der PC für mich eindeutig ab! In etwa einem Jahr gehört dieser ach so tolle PC da wieder nur zur gehobenen Mittelklasse und man darf wieder aufrüsten.

2. Du solltest bei dieser Aussage aber auch bedenken das auf einer Konsole keine Installationen nötig sind. Daher dürften 80GB für eine Konsole deutlich mehr bedeuten als für einen PC.


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (20. November 2007)

Ich habe mir auch lange überlegt, was sinnvoller ist: ein neuer PC oder eine Konsole und hab mich am ende für eine 360 entschieden.
Cross-Plattformtitel kann ich da genauso gut spielen und man gewöhnt sich relativ schnell an die beiden Analog Sticks, auch wenn man damit nicht ganz so schnell ist wie mit Maus/Keyboard (was allerdings kein wirklicher Nachteil ist, schließlich spielt ja jeder damit). Zudem kommen dafür auch mehr Toptitel raus (z.B. Mass Effect), bzw. viele auch schon früher (Gears of War 1 Jahr, GTA4 kA wie lange,...) und sehen meist ähnlich gut aus wie auf dem PC. Zudem brauch ich mir als Konsolenbesitzer keine Angst zu machen, ob in nem halben Jahr Alan Wake flüssig läuft.

Nicht zu vergessen, dass die XBox nur ein Viertel von dem gekostet hat, was ich für einen neuen PC hätte ausgeben müssen.


----------



## mocking (20. November 2007)

pc sind viel praktischer als eine konsole
mit einer knsole kann man nicht arbeiten und da kauft man sich doch lieber einen pc mit dem man auch noch arbeiten UND spielen kann, als eine konsole auf der man nur spielt


----------



## bernder (20. November 2007)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt auch nicht an ein "Aussterben" des PCs als Spieleplattform. 

Ist es nicht viel wahrscheinlicher das sich beide (Konsole und PC) annähern und sich irgendwann in der Mitte treffen. So das am Ende ein kleines Multifunktionsgerät mit den besten Eigenschaften eines PC und der Mobilität und Flexibilität einer Konsole auf den Markt geworfen wird.
Ist im Prinzip ja auch wieder nichts anderes als ein Rechner. 
Aber wahre Unterschiede gibt es ja heute auch kaum noch ...
In diesem Sinne


----------



## BadBulldog (20. November 2007)

Also ich war schon immer sowas wie ein computerkind. wenn ich da an meinen alten c64 denke ! Als ex xboxler muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht halb so viel spass an games hatte, wie das am pc der fall war.
wenn ich dan die preise für konsolenspiele seh, rüste ich lieber all zwei jahre meinen pc auf, als mir eine konsole zu kauffen.


----------



## Mothman (20. November 2007)

Bei mir kommt noch hinzu, dass ich gerne nebst meiner Spiele noch den Fernseh zu laufen habe (ist so eine Angewohnheit). Da ich nur einen TV habe, nervt mich das Konsolenspielen dann etwas, weil ich nebenbei kein Fernseh gucken kann.


----------



## baummonster (20. November 2007)

mocking am 20.11.2007 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> pc sind viel praktischer als eine konsole
> mit einer knsole kann man nicht arbeiten und da kauft man sich doch lieber einen pc mit dem man auch noch arbeiten UND spielen kann, als eine konsole auf der man nur spielt



Naja, so pauschal kannst des nich sagen. Wenn ich zB "nur" Office Arbeiten, email etc am PC erledige kann ich dafür ne Kiste für quasi n Appel und n Ei holen, zusätzlich zur Konsole. Wenn ich allerdings mit Sachen wie Catia oder sonstwas leistungsintemsiven rumwerkel sieht die Rechnung natürlich ganz anders aus.

Ich persönlich denke mal dass Konsolen so beliebt sind weil unkompliziert. Das gefällt natürlich den Gelegenheitsspielern, die ja wohl den Großteil ausmachen. CD/DVD rein, Buntglotze an und attacke hüh. Profi-/Dauer-/Vielspieler haben ja meistens sowieso beides, also PC und Konsole


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (20. November 2007)

der pc ist konsolen immer um jahre vorraus und das wird auch immer so bleiben. auserdem kann man ne konsole nicht aufrüsten wenn sie nach zwei jahren veraltet ist und es gibt allgemein zu wenig möglichkeiten, zb kann man jeden pc zusammenhängen aber verschiedene konsolen nicht. auserdem ist die plattform für pcs viel viel größer. auch alle spiele werden erstmal auf einem pc programmiert. konsolen sind halt einfacher und unproffesioneller zum spielen und nicht jeder will das so. finde aber die wii hatt durch ihre innovation in der konsolenwelt ein neues zeitalter eingeleitet und die anderen müssen sich da was abschauen


----------



## maci1702 (20. November 2007)

Ich denke nicht das der PC als Plattform für Spiele ausstirbt da er einen viel bessere steuerrung als konsolen besitzt


----------



## mWolle (20. November 2007)

Diese Studie rechnet Online-Verkäufe jedoch nicht mit ein. 

^^das soll wohl nen witz sein... ich nehme mir jetzt mal das recht raus, zu behaupten, diese studie ist auf gut deutsch "fürn Arsch" (sry) ich mein, best. werden z.Z. über 50% der Käufe online abgewickelt... also ich halte davon ja mal nicht viel... sicher werden weiter (vllt auch mehr) konsolen exklusive titel herauskommen, aber der PC als Spielzeug wird niemals aussterben!
In diesem Sinne: Scheiß Konsolenwerbung!
cheers

P.S.: tschuldigt die ausdrucksweise, aber sowas regt mir uff.


----------



## SchweineTigga (20. November 2007)

Ich finde das auch arg übertrieben.
Klar habe die Konsolen den Vorteil, dass jedes Spiel für diese auch flüssig läuft. Aber wie jede PC-Konfiguration, veralten auch die Konsolen, so dass man die auch immer wieder neu kaufen muss. Desweiteren sind die Konsolen zwar günstiger, was aber an der Massenproduktion liegt.
Für das schnelle Spiel zwischendurch eignet sich eine Konsole natürlich hervorragend, aber wenn es darüber hinaus geht, dann ist man mit einem PC besser beraten. Und selbst wenn die Konsolen von heute immer mehr können (mit immer höheren Preisen), dann werden sie langsam aber sicher selber immer mehr ein "PC". In diesem Fall sollte man außerdem folgendes nicht unterschätzen: nicht jeder schätzt es, wenn er eine feste Konfiguration vorgesetzt kriegt, sondern stellt seinen PC lieber selbst zusammen...Individualität!
Selbstverständlich gibt es noch mehr Argumente für den PC, aber das würde den Rahmen hier jetzt sprengen.

Also: bitte nicht so heiss kochen...der PC wird bestimmt nicht mal so eben wegsterben.


----------



## JBT (20. November 2007)

Also ich sage, den Pc wird es noch ca. 10 Jahre geben als gut laufende Spieleplattform und ab da an werden dann alle auf Konsolen umsatteln, da die Hardware so teuer geworden sind wie der heutige Benzinpreis im allgemeinen, also auf deutsch unbezahlbar. Und zudem werden alle genervt sein von dem spieleinstallieren.
mfg JBT


----------



## DragonStyler1 (20. November 2007)

Diese News gibt es alle paar Monate und das auch locker schon 5 Jahre ich glaub nicht daran!!!


----------



## HanFred (20. November 2007)

JBT am 20.11.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sage, den Pc wird es noch ca. 10 Jahre geben als gut laufende Spieleplattform und ab da an werden dann alle auf Konsolen umsatteln, da die Hardware so teuer geworden sind wie der heutige Benzinpreis im allgemeinen, also auf deutsch unbezahlbar. Und zudem werden alle genervt sein von dem spieleinstallieren.
> mfg JBT


wie kommst du denn darauf, dass die hardware teurer werden soll? das ist bisher nicht der fall... :-o


----------



## SchweineTigga (20. November 2007)

JBT am 20.11.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sage, den Pc wird es noch ca. 10 Jahre geben als gut laufende Spieleplattform und ab da an werden dann alle auf Konsolen umsatteln, da die Hardware so teuer geworden sind wie der heutige Benzinpreis im allgemeinen, also auf deutsch unbezahlbar. Und zudem werden alle genervt sein von dem spieleinstallieren.
> mfg JBT



Das glaubst du doch selber nicht, was du dort geschrieben hast, oder?   

Ich finde, dass innerhalb der letzten Monate die Preise für viele Komponenten (insbesondere CPU) stark gesunken sind und du für gleich viel oder weniger Geld mehr Leistung kriegst.
Ich kann derzeit auch keinerlei Tendenz sehen, weshalb sich das in absehbarer Zeit ändern sollte.

Und zum Spieleinstallieren kann ich nur folgendes sagen: alles hat seine Schattenseiten...auch der PC. Aber im Zweifelsfall ist das nur eine Frage der eigenen Organisation. Es zwingt dich ja niemand die Installation über zu warten...in der Zeit kann man u.U. viele wichtige Dinge erledigen, wie z.B. den Toilettengang.


----------



## borg1971 (20. November 2007)

maci1702 am 20.11.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht das der PC als Plattform für Spiele ausstirbt da er einen viel bessere steuerrung als konsolen besitzt



Ich bin da ein bisschen zwiespältig. Ich nervt das ständige nachrüsten, das man mit der Konsole nicht hat.

Habe ich doch für stalker im Frühjahr eine 7950GT gekauft, geht ihr jetzt bei bioshock schon fast die Luft aus.. .. also muss eine 8800GT her. Klar, jetzt habe ich die Lacher auf meiner Seite, möchte dennoch dann crysis in fast vollen details spielen können. So, macht EUR 500,00 pro Jahr. Wenn ich das hochrechne, kann ich mir fast jedes Jahr eine neue Konsole rauslassen inklusive Spiele!

Mach ich natürlich nicht, da mir ein Stromfresser reicht. Außerdem benötige ich einen PC nicht nur zum Spielen. Mit der Konsole kann ich keine Webs hosten oder eigene Videoilme schneiden oder Musik (legale!) hören, Fotos verwalten usw. usw.

Daß viele nicht beim Wettrüsten mitmachen wollen, zeigt mein Kollege, der z.B. noch auf einem 800Mhz (!) Pentium rumorgelt. (Spielt natürlich nicht!)

Ich war heute beim Hardwarehändler meines Vertrauens und wollte also die 8800GT mitnehmen: "Ausverkauft, schon 300 Vorbestellungen, Lieferzeit 3 Wochen" - Also bei solchen Aussagen kann ich mir leider nicht vorstellen, daß der PC als Spieleplattform ausgedient hat. Gab es doch auch in der Presse nur noch Superlativen - DOOM, Bioshock usw. - super Verkaufszahlen!

Was wollen die Hersteller noch mehr? Neues Spiel, neue Hardware! Und die Community spielt mit. Schaut doch mal Valves Auswertung an, welche Systeme da am Start sind.

Viel Blabla, kurzer Sinn. Ich denke, der PC als Spieleplattform wird nicht (so schnell) aussterben.


----------



## Spieleforschung (20. November 2007)

Das Gerücht hört man doch schon seit geraumer Zeit. Ernsthaft bedroht ist der PC als Spieleplattform keineswegs.


----------



## gfmWarrior (20. November 2007)

Das war doch schon so als X-Box und PS 2 rauskamen... *gähn* Die sollen sich mal was anderes einfallen lassen

Desweiteren muss man sich auch alle par Jahre ne neue Konsole kaufen, weil für die alte keine Spiele mehr entwickelt werden


----------



## Bora (20. November 2007)

Diese Diskussion gabe es auch zu Zeiten der Playstaion, dem SNES und mega Drive. Und später dann wieder bei der ersten XBox.

Jedes mal hat der PC bewiesen, dass er aufgrund seiner Eigenheiten (Individualisierbarkeit, aufrüstbar, näher am technisch Möglichen) bestehen kann und das nicht schlecht.

Warum sollte es nun durch PS3 und Konsorten anders werden?

Die Nachfrage nach Unterhaltung am PC soll plötzlich abrupt sinken?

Warum?

Weil mann extrem teurer Konsolen kaufen kann, die ihre Vorteile, aber auch gehörige Nachteile gegenüber dem PC haben?

Sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Provyder (20. November 2007)

Exar-K am 20.11.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC wird auch in Zukunft nach wie vor die Spieleplattform Nummer 1 bleiben.
> Meine Wii wird wie bisher auch, eher den Party-Platz füllen, wenn Kumpels kommen oder ich einige Solo-Titel wie Zelda, Mario oder Metroid darauf spiele.
> 
> PS: Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mich die fantastische Steuerung von Metroid Prime 3 wirklich vom Hocker gehauen hat.
> Mal sehen, ob die Ego-Shooter nicht doch eine etwas bessere Zukunft auf der Konsole haben könnten.



Mir ist der PC auch sympathischer als die Konsole. Allerdings entwickelt sich einfach alles weiter und wenn man bedenkt, wie schnell sich die PC's in den letzten Jahrzehnten entwickelt haben, und wie schnell sie sich idealerweise hätten entwickeln können, sind PCs, persönlich vorgezogen oder nicht, nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Zu teuer, (meistens) zu groß, zu speziell. Leute, die sich nicht mit jedem kleinen Feature ihres PCs auseinander setzen wollen, sondern einfach anmachen und Spaß haben wollen, gibt es leider viel mehr als solche "Spezialisten". Das hat vor allem die Entwicklung von Windows gezeigt. Mit jedem Windows wurde alles einfacher und die Zielgruppen größer.

Genauso gilt es für Videospiele. Da der Markt profitabler wird, kann er immmer mehr Zielgruppen ansprechen und so spielen immer mehr Menschen Videospiele.

Diese wiederum haben gerade auf Konsolen einen Kostenvorteil, weil auch wieder Masse alles günstiger macht und darüber hinaus sind gerade Sachen wie EyeToy, Wii und Guitar Heroes weitaus innovativer als PCs. Die Hersteller von PC Spielen geben sich einfach nicht genug Mühe um mitzuhalten. Eine gute Story und Supergrafik, wie z. B. bei Crysis, halten vielleicht 1-2 Jahre ihren Standard, aber das Prinzip ist schon uralt. Erinnert sich noch jemand an Wolfen*****? Und es gibt noch weitaus ältere. Vom Prinzip her alles gleich.

Ich denke mal das Konsole und PC irgendwann verschmelzen werden und jeder einen kleinen Kasten zuhause stehen hat, der die Arbeiten beider erfüllt. Allerdings wird das dann standartisiert sein, d.h. dieser Kasten wird sich nicht sehr viel von den der Nachbarn z. B. unterscheiden.

In Sachen Kostenvorteil geht die Individualität eben immer mehr Flöten. Individualität dagegen wird immer teurer.


----------



## Zentrum-der-Macht (20. November 2007)

Snaketwin am 20.11.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC war für mich immer DIE Zockstation. Mittlerweile kann kein Mensch mehr dieses Wettrüsten mithalten, dazu sind die Komponenten einfach zu teuer. Seitdem ich die 360 habe, zocke ich am Rechner gar nicht mehr. Ich schätze den Trend auch so ein, dass es sich bald hauptsächlich um Konsolen und Konsolentitel drehen wird.



Ich denke genauso... Mein Pc ist zwar noch kein Fall für die Schrottpresse aber aktuell ist er auch nicht mehr. Die Xbox ist jetzt bald 2 Jahre alt und wesentlich aktueller: 
Grafik: Top
Leistung: Top
Preis: knapp 400€

also alles in allem viel viel günstiger. Ich denke der Trend wird in Richtung Konsolen gehen, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt gut ist, da vor allem Shooter wesentlich besser zusteuern sind auf dem PC.
PCs spieletauglich zu machen ist halt einfach teuerer als sich alle 2 Jahre ne neue Konsole zukaufen...
Klar könnte man jetzt mit dem Argument kommen: Aber man muss doch nicht jedes halbe Jahr ne neue Graka und Prozi kaufen, man kann ja auch die Details runterschrauben...
Stimmt schon, aber warum das tun, wenn man einfach die Konsole anschmeißen und das ganze ohne ruckeln mit allen Details zocken kann?


----------



## mWolle (20. November 2007)

SchweineTigga am 20.11.2007 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> JBT am 20.11.2007 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hihi, is mir grd erst aufgefallen.. und der hat das aber best. net gemeint, aber die Platinen, aus denen unsere Komponenten zum großen Teil bestehen wurden auch durch zuhilfenahme von Öl (wie sehr viele alltagsgegenstände) hergestellt.. also wenn der Ölpreis steigt, müssten ja demzufolge die Herstellungskosten für Hardware steigen.. aber nja, dann nimmt man halt andere materialien. 
und mit der Konsole kann man nur spielen, aber mit nem PC.. das würde zu weit führen.. PC ist ne ganz andere Klasse als Konsole
cheers

ach ja und ich möchte ja nicht auf Konsolen rumhacken, die ham sicher auch n paar vorteile xD, aber man stelle sich doch mal den Sandbox editor, den Unreal-engine 3-editor oder sonst irgendwelche vergleichbaren oberflächen mit nem controller vor!!??  
Ein PC ist universell, allein das rechtfertigt den Preis.. man kann ihn nach seinen Vorlieben aufbauen und nutzen.. klar wer nur ne runde zockt greift zur Konsole, aber wer zockt und am rechner bzw. mit dem Rechner arbeitet oder ihn sonstawie nutzt, kann die Vorteile gegenüber Konsole regelrecht runterbeten
allerdings ist das Nach-(bzw. Hinterher-)rüsten echt kostenaufwendig, macht aber auch spaß (Modding, OCing, und danach gucken, was denn nu schon wieder kaputt ist (falls es ma nich Win ist ))
also so lange es genug hochwertige Spiele für PC gibt, wird das meine Konsole bleiben!


----------



## Kaller1986 (20. November 2007)

CyclopGraz am 20.11.2007 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich hinkt der Vergleich zwischen Konsole und PC gewaltig.
> 
> Klar kann eine wiXBOX 360 oder eine PS3 heute mit einem PC der gehobenen Mittelklasse mehr als mithalten aber spätestens nach dem nächsten Produktzyklus auf dem PC sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus.
> 
> ...



Rechne dir mal genau aus was du für sonen pc zahlen würdest. wenn ich meinen pc aufgerüstet hab dann war ich inner regel immer so um die ~800€ los (alles zusammen) mit dieser hardware konnte man dann etwa n knappes jahr auf high spielen. dann waren nur noch medium details drinne. genau wie beim letzten mal. hatte anfang diesenjahres aufgerüstet von A64 3400+ 1 gig ram und 6800gt auf e6600 2,4ghz ATI x1950xt 2Gig ram. und was is nu? wenn ich in crysis die texturen, shader und schatten nich auf medium stelle kommt keine ordentliche performance mehr zustande. hab sehr oft weniger als 20 fps. an AA brauch ich da auch nicht zu denken. Ut3 läuft da etwas besser aber auch nich auf high, da man in nem schnellen multiplayer shooter wie UT mind. 30-40fps brauche...

nun frage ich mich mittlerweile für für ich eigentlich über 600€ ausgegeben habe. seit der ganzen zeit hab ich nur 2 spiele gekauft (Anno1701 und bioshock) weil kaum gute games rausgekommen sind. und überhaupt wenn ich weiterhin die kommenden games in high quality spielen will müsste ich jetzt wieder aufrüsten (zumindest erstmal die graka, bis die cpu schlapp macht dauerts aba auch sicher nicht mehr lange) das kostet dann wieder 600€ und mehr.. wenn ich das jetzt zusammen rechne dann komm ich auf etwa 1200 euro und in einem jahr dann wieder 600 oder mehr dann bin ich bei 1800 euro...

da fährt man wesetnlich günstiger wenn man sich ne xbox360 kauft. und für internet und office krams kann man sich auch nen einfachen pc für 300€ zulegen. ich mach diesen aufrüst wahn jedenfalls nicht mehr mit. is mir einfach zu blöd und zu teuer und der witz dabei is ja noch das ein aktuelles game wie crysis auf nem aktuellen high end pc (quad core +8800gtx) nich ohne ruckeln läuft. wenn ich mir ne konsole kaufe dann ruckelt da nix.


----------



## mystaka (20. November 2007)

"Diese Studie rechnet Online-Verkäufe jedoch nicht mit ein"

na das ja mal wieder ne aussagekräftige studie.


----------



## kamkaze (20. November 2007)

Ich weiß schon warum ich mir dieses Jahr ne Xbox360 geholt habe. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr und werde sicherlich bei der nächsten Konsolengeneration wieder zuschlagen (vornehmlich die neue MS-Konsole, Sony hats bei mir versaut!).

Nach Jahren mit meinem geliebten PC muss ich leider schweren Herzens sagen das dies die Zukunft ist.


----------



## Solon25 (20. November 2007)

Alf1507 am 20.11.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> CyclopGraz am 20.11.2007 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas ähnliches kam mir auch in den Kopf. Rechnen wir mal 400-500€ für eine XB-360/PS-3, kauf für den Preis mal einen PC... 

Zudem ist die PS-3 mit Entwicklungen noch ziemlich am Anfang, vergleiche mal z.B. MGS-2 vom Beginn der PS-2 Ära mit MGS-3 auf derselben Konsole.. War schon immer so das Entwickler immer besser mit dem programmieren klar kamen und Titel deutlich besser wurden (Optisch) 

Hab mich jedenfalls mittlerweile geärgert am Jahresanfang einen neuen PC statt der PS-3 und/oder XB-360 geholt zu haben. Spiele seit 2 Wochen nur noch auf Konsolen (PS-2, NGC und grade Dreamcast) weil ich im Moment keine Lust habe länger vor dem PC zu sitzen. Shooter bei denen man die Sensibilisierung der Analog Sticks einstellen kann lassen sich prima spielen und ich habe aus einem meiner bevorzugten Genres massig Action-Adventures. Mit Maus hab ich schon PS-1 Spiele gespielt, Maus/Tasta mit Dreamcast sogar online (Quake-3 Arena/UT) und auch für die PS-2 wäre Maus/Tasta möglich.

So, und mit Baldurs Gate: Dark Alliance 2, Champions of Norrath usw. gibt es nicht nur Japano knuddel RPG's sondern richtig gute Action-RPG's die zu überzeugen wissen


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (20. November 2007)

erst wenn man maus und tastatur an die konsole anschließen kann wird der pc es richtig schwer haben...atm gibt es immer noch genug genres die der pc komplett für sich beansprucht (nahezu alles an strategiespielen) und die man an ihm viel besser spielen kann (shooter). das eigentliche problem der branche sind imo dass so viele leute die spiele illegal downloaden!


----------



## mWolle (20. November 2007)

D3T0NAT10N am 20.11.2007 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> erst wenn man maus und tastatur an die konsole anschließen kann wird der pc es richtig schwer haben...atm gibt es immer noch genug genres die der pc komplett für sich beansprucht (nahezu alles an strategiespielen) und die man an ihm viel besser spielen kann (shooter). das eigentliche problem der branche sind imo dass so viele leute die spiele illegal downloaden!



*Links zu Seiten mit Anleitung zum Raubkopieren bitte künftig unterlassen*

zieht nich!


----------



## Sebi1708 (20. November 2007)

Also was für mich zählt ist, dass der Pc weitaus mehr kann als nur Spiele wieder zugeben. Versucht mal ein Game zu zocken, ne DVD gucken (wenn man mal ne Pause vom Game haben möchte) und im Net zu surfen. Gleichzeitig!! Das schafft nur der Pc. Bei ner ps3 müsste man die Disc wechseln...Fazit: Erst wenn die Konsolen multitaskfähig werden, dann sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Der Pc ist und bleibt für mich Nummer 1 der Unterhaltung.


----------



## Mothman (20. November 2007)

Solon25 am 20.11.2007 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 20.11.2007 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber wenn du bedenkst, was Zubehör und Games für Konsolen kosten, kannst du da genauso heftige Folgekosten haben, wie beim PC. PC zubehör gibts kostengünstig, aber wenn ich schon sehe, was alleine solche Konsolen-Eingabegeräte kosten...ich wurde selber mal in diesem Forum "angepflaumt", weil ich geschrieben habe, dass Konsolen doch so kostengünstig angeboten werden...da hieß es dann aus hunderten Mündern "bedenke doch, dass Konsolen-Hersteller ihr Geld durch den Verkauf von Zubehör und den vergleichsweise teuren Spielen verdienen!". Vielleicht geht die Rechnung langfristig doch nicht ganz auf. Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, bekommt man bei einem PC ja auch nicht ausschließlich eine Spielegerät..da steckt mehr Potenzial drin, als "nur" Spiele.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2007)

kaishakunin am 20.11.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach mir da keine sorgen das der pc als spieleplattform ausstirbt.
> kann man mit ner xbox neben zocken etwa briefe schreiben, mailen, 3d design,
> professionelle musikprogramme oder sonstige anwendungen benutzen??
> der pc ist wesentlich vielseitiger als ein auf nur eine anwendung ausgelegtes produkt und zudem leistungsfähiger, wenn man ihn halbwegs aktuell hält.


 das problem ist, dass der größte teil des umsatzes aber nicht von "gamern" generiert wird, sondern von den zahlreichen gelegenheitskäufern. die wiederum kaufen sich auf keinen fall alle 2-3 jahre nen neuen PC, nur weil ihr aktueller, der für office&co locker reicht, nicht mehr für neue games reicht - aber wenn sie dann sehen, dass sie für 400€ ne konsole bekommen, die beim rein grafisch sichtbaren ergebnis auf dem schirm so gut aussieht wie ein PC, der 1000€ kostet, dann kaufen die lieber ne konsole. da "solche" leute dann auch nicht 6-12 games pro jahr kaufen, sind die 20€ mehrkosten auch verschmerzbar, ohne die btw. die konsole nicht nur 400€ kosten würde - die konsolenherseller holen hardwarekosten nicht zuletzt durch lizenzen dergames wieder rein. 


ich beib aber trotzdem beim PC. aber eine gewisse bedrohung ist durchaus da...


----------



## Zapfenbaer (20. November 2007)

Ich sehe das ähnlich. Ich spiele nicht nur am Computer, ich schreibe auch, mache Tabellenkalkulation, Grafik- und Fotobearbeitung, Videobearbeitung (vom Camcorder). 
Was Spiele angeht, spiele ich vor allem Rollen- und Strategiespiele, hin und wieder auch Action. Das Angebot in diesem Profil ist auf dem PC einfach besser bzw. spricht mich persönlich eher an. 
Was das Nachrüsten angeht, habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme - ich rüste einfach alle zwei Jahre nach. Da kann ich natürlich nicht die modernsten Titel spielen, aber das muß ich auch nicht. Ich warte ohnehin ab, bis die ersten Patches draußen sind und gebe für ein PC-Spiel grundsätzlich nicht mehr als 20 € aus (ich ziehe allerdings auch keine Raubkopien). 
Aus all diesen Gründen folgt, daß die Konsole für mich in keiner Weise von Interesse ist und (aus meiner Sicht) nur eine unnötige Geldverschwendung darstellt. Für jemanden, der nur (Action) zockt, sieht das sicher anders aus.

Und eins wollte ich noch loswerden: Nur, weil in den sogenannten Rollenspielen für die Konsole die eine oder andere Fähigkeit gesteigert / beeinflußt werden kann, wird aus einem Action-Adventure noch lange kein Rollenspiel ... nur mal so.


----------



## robby23 (20. November 2007)

Hahaha, lol ich liebe Spekulanten.
Die Entwicklung der Hardware für den Pc ist doch die Grundlage für jede Konsole. Schließlich müssen anständige Konsolen letztendlich auch immer der neuen Hardware und Grafik angepasst werden. 
Und da der Pc wesentlich universeller ist als ne Konsole wird das wohl auch so bleiben (allein schon wegen der Steuerung).

Und wer sagt, ne Konsole ist für die Leistung wesentlich günstiger als ein Pc, der denkt nicht daran, dass man moderne Titel auch nur mit nem modernen Bildschirm genießen kann, in dem Falle Fehnrsehr. Und so ein Plasma kostet auch um die 1000€.

R23


----------



## Goddess (20. November 2007)

Wenn der PC Spielemarkt an Attraktivität verliert, dann ist das sicher nicht die Schuld von leistungsfähigen Konsolen. 



> Die Bug-Lastigkeit bei den derzeit erscheinenden Spielen.
> Die oft zu kurze Spielzeit
> Der Unwille der Entwickler Titel für verschiedene Plattformen unabhängig anzupassen
> Die hohen Anforderungen an die Hardware um aktuelle Spiele auf gut Glück flüssig spielen zu können.


Das sind zusammen genommen die Gründe, warum sich der aktuelle PC Spielemarkt selber in das aus spielt. 



> Verantwortlich hierfür sind nach Meinung der Manager auch *die zunehmenden Hardwareanforderungen moderner PC-Spiele*, die nicht nur für die Geldbörsen der Anwender eine Herausforderung darstellen.


Dann sollen diese Manager einmal versuchen, für ihr Gehalt ihren Verstand zu benutzen. Dann würde ihnen bei einem Meeting eine ganze Kerzen-Fabrik aufleuchten so bald sie heraus finden, das aktuelle Hardware genau so gut bedient werden kann, und Spiele darauf genau so gut aussehen können, ohne Multi-Millionen Dollar in die Entwicklung zu stecken. Dazu wird es aber nicht kommen so lange die Entwickler eher dazu neigen die Spiele so zu entwickeln das sie nicht gut auf aktuellen System laufen, zwar gut Aussehen, aber schlicht zu kurz und zum Teil verbuggt sind, um dem Verkaufs-Preis gerecht zu werden. 

Ich denke der PC als Spiele-Plattform hat noch lange nicht ausgedient.


----------



## Rooof12 (20. November 2007)

Niemals...


----------



## SchweineTigga (20. November 2007)

robby23 am 20.11.2007 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hahaha, lol ich liebe Spekulanten.
> Die Entwicklung der Hardware für den Pc ist doch die Grundlage für jede Konsole. Schließlich müssen anständige Konsolen letztendlich auch immer der neuen Hardware und Grafik angepasst werden.
> Und da der Pc wesentlich universeller ist als ne Konsole wird das wohl auch so bleiben (allein schon wegen der Steuerung).
> 
> ...



Kann dem nur zustimmen...insbesondere der Sache mit dem Fernseher.


----------



## Celle85 (20. November 2007)

wenns es irgendwann ne maus und ne tastatur für konsolen gibt und diese auch richtig unterstützt werden ohne diese doofen x y r1 r2 tasten zu sagen obwohl man mit maus zokkt werd ich mir sowas auch zulegen und wenn solche spiele kommen wie crysis und battlefield 2! obwohl eine konsole alle 3jahre zu kaufen ist auch bissle teuer! in 1 jahr ist die grafik von den konsolen auch scheisse ist sie ja eigentlich jetzt schon! wenn ich mir so manche spiele angucke wie die bei mir aussehen und dann auf der konsole ! bestes beispiel colin mcrae dirt sieht 10mal so gut aufn pc aus!


----------



## Mothman (20. November 2007)

SchweineTigga am 20.11.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> robby23 am 20.11.2007 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, daran hab ich noch nichtmal gedacht. Wenn man also die benötigte Hardware zusammenrechnet, kostet eine Konsole genauso viel wie ein PC. Und dann kommen eben noch die Folgekosten für Zubehör/Spiele.  Zubehör für Konsolen kommt zumeist von einem oder max. 4 Herstellern und ist dementsprechend teuer. Beim PC hat man immer einige Möglichkeiten mehr bei der Auswahl. Ich finde, die Kostenargumentation verläuft immer mehr im Sand.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2007)

robby23 am 20.11.2007 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hahaha, lol ich liebe Spekulanten.
> Die Entwicklung der Hardware für den Pc ist doch die Grundlage für jede Konsole. Schließlich müssen anständige Konsolen letztendlich auch immer der neuen Hardware und Grafik angepasst werden.
> Und da der Pc wesentlich universeller ist als ne Konsole wird das wohl auch so bleiben (allein schon wegen der Steuerung).
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Was im moment abläuft ist einfach nur ein riesen Konsolenhype und eine Marketingstrategie, die uns vorgaukeln will, wie schlecht doch der PC sei, damit die Leute in die Läden rennen und sich am besten noch zusätzlich alle 3 Konsolen plus einen Fernseher für 1000 Euro holen. Also in meinen Augen ist das alles nur Quark von irgendwelchen Konsolenfanboys. 



> Ein Grund dafür sei die Leistung der neuen Konsolen und die steigenden Hardware-Anforderungen neuer PC-Titel wie Crysis.



Sehe ich nicht so. Das war doch früher auch nicht anders. Ich würde sogar sagen, da war es noch schlimmer, weil die Hardwareentwicklung damals noch viel schneller voranschritt und auch alles noch viel teurer war. Wenn man sich damals einen Rechner gekauft hat, war er doch oft schon nach 1 Jahr total veraltet. Heute dagegen kauf ich mir so ca. alle 3 Jahre einen neuen Rechner und fahre damit eigentlich sehr gut.



> Diese Studie rechnet Online-Verkäufe jedoch nicht mit ein.



lol - So kann man auch irgendwelche Studien manipulieren und es zeigt, wie unseriös das Ganze ist. Gerade in der heuten Zeit wird viel Hardware online bestellt und ich denke, dass macht nicht gerade einen geringen Anteil aus. Rechnet man das nicht mit ein, ist doch die ganze Studio für den Hintern.

Eine Konsole kommt mir jedenfalls nicht ins Haus und ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass die Konsolen die Verlierer sind, weil sie immer mehr ihre Eigenständigkeit verlieren und sich immer mehr dem PC anpassen. Also ist aus der Sicht doch der PC der Sieger.


----------



## jagger (20. November 2007)

naja tot nicht, aber es wird sich schon mehr zu den Konsolen hin entwicklen... wenn du heutzutage Blockbuster entwicklen und verkaufen willst, gibt es eh nur ein Rezept Multiplattfrom


----------



## Caravaggio (20. November 2007)

Irgendwie lustig, dass ich vor 2 Tagen einen Thread mit dem gleichen Thema eröffnet habe (http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&x=9&s=thread&bid=8&tid=6187636), allerdings mit weit weniger Resonanz   .



			
				Zapfenbaer am 20.11.2007 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele nicht nur am Computer, ich schreibe auch, mache Tabellenkalkulation, Grafik- und Fotobearbeitung, Videobearbeitung (vom Camcorder).



Tja, das mach ich auch und früher hat sich die Aufrüsterei auch positiv auf solche Dinge ausgewirkt, aber langsam zieht's einfach nicht mehr. Selbst für Videobearbeitung recht mein derzeitiger Rechner sehr gut aus, ich müsste mir extra irgend ein rechenintensives Hobby suchen, um eine weitere Aufrüstung zu rechtfertigen. 
Wenn Computerspiele etwas sind, was ich mit einem Gerät, dass ich aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen sowieso zu Hause habe, spielen kann, macht's für mich Sinn. Wenn der PC allerdings zu einer teuren Konsole zum selber-dran-rumschrauben mutiert, ist es m. E. an der Zeit, sich ne XBox o. ä. zu holen. 
Dabei bin ich nun wirklich ein alter PC-Zocker und hatte noch nie eine Konsole.
Aber vielleicht mal andersrum gefragt: Warum erscheinen eigentlich keine Spiele, die für Hardware von vor zwei Jahren konzipiert sind und dafür mit cleveren Spielprinzipien, liebevollen Storys und Charakteren, sowie einer weitgehend fehlerfreien Programmierung glänzen. Mich würde so etwas viel eher interessieren als Grafikdemos.
Klar, die PCG würde dann rumkrähen von wegen "nicht mehr zeitgemäss etc.", aber wer definiert denn da bitte den Zeitgeist? Die Hardwarehersteller?
Wenn die Entwicklung jedenfalls so weiter geht, sind die PC-Spieler irgendwann so etwas wie die Vinyl-Hörer. Ein winziges, dogmatisches Häufchen mit einem sauteuren Hobby, während der überwiegende Rest iPod hört.


----------



## Maroc18 (20. November 2007)

Ja wenn das so weiter geht mit den Anforderungen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das so gut gehen wird...Ich bin zwar auch immer am Rüsten etc. aber Crysis z.b. gibt einen neuen Meilenstein an und das wird dann wohl viele PC-Gamer abschrecken und die werden wohl zur Konsole umsteigen...Ich glaube das wenn die Spiele industrie möchte sie spiele rausbringen können mit Crysis Grafik und Counter Strike anforderungen ok bisschen übertrieben aber wir kennen ja alle Far Cry...


----------



## terminatorbeast (20. November 2007)

aldn! crysis ist sowas von WHACK - was nuetzt dass man jeden grashalm sehen kann, aber das kein rechner schafft? man kann auch fotorealistisch eine richtige insel simulieren - MIT EINEM NASA COMPUTER, aber was nuetzt das?

ich sage eins: Call Of Duty 4 - ein Beispiel an Optik und Performance. SOlange solche Titel gemacht werden - ist die Zukunft des PCs gesichert!


----------



## Blue_Ace (20. November 2007)

Maroc18 am 20.11.2007 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wenn das so weiter geht mit den Anforderungen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das so gut gehen wird...Ich bin zwar auch immer am Rüsten etc. aber Crysis z.b. gibt einen neuen Meilenstein an und das wird dann wohl viele PC-Gamer abschrecken und die werden wohl zur Konsole umsteigen...Ich glaube das wenn die Spiele industrie möchte sie spiele rausbringen können mit Crysis Grafik und Counter Strike anforderungen ok bisschen übertrieben aber wir kennen ja alle Far Cry...



Nö, das ist Fortschritt und das ist ok. Schlecht ist dagegen wenn die Performance schlecht ausbalanciert ist (z.B. niedrige Details benötigt schon ordentlich Power obwohl Grafisch schlechter als Konkurrenzspiel XY). Ebenso verbuggte Games und das Dauergepatche (Außnahme MMO`s   ) ist nicht gerade PC förderlich.


----------



## dust2145 (20. November 2007)

Crysis abschrecken? Wovon? Vom Geld ausgeben? Ein Konsolenspieler muss rund 350 Euronen für ne gute Konsole hinlegen. Die Spiele sind fast doppelt so teuer. ^^

Also auch wenn es keine Games mehr für PC geben wird (neue). Kauf ich mir keine Konsole was soll ich mit den kram denn?


----------



## olaf007 (20. November 2007)

Das ist doch wohl absoluter blödsinn !! Erstens , ist die Grafik mit entsprechnder Hardware um einiges besser.Zweitens ,finde ich ,das mann einen 3D Shooter viel besser mit Maus und Tastatur am PC spielen kann und drittens , ist es doch so geil,sein System mit neuer Hardware aufzurüsten um dann zu sehen ,das z.b CRYSIS usw. immer flüssiger werden.
Ich selber habe auch eine 360 XBOX zm HD schauen , aber mann kann  nicht  dran rumschrauben b.z.w. overclocken und das finde ich  öde.


----------



## saythamesos19 (20. November 2007)

Unabhängig marktwirtschaftlicher essenzieller Grundlagen:

Hat sich schon mal wer gefragt, warum eine einzige Grafikkarte 500 Euro (u. mehr) kostet, und man stattdessen alles in Allem in einer Konsole der NextGen. kaufen kann? 

Warum kosten Grafikkarten so unheimlich viel?

Ich kann mir jetzt selbst mein Grundwissen über Produktionskosten, Marketingscheiss und so weiter zusammenkotzen.... trotzdem kann die PS3 dem PC ja trotzdem das Wasser reichen und aktuelle Spielchen ruckelfrei berechnen......


----------



## Alf1507 (20. November 2007)

Blue_Ace am 20.11.2007 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Maroc18 am 20.11.2007 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sehe ich das auch! Crysis ist da zur Zeit leider auf dem PC ein extremes Negativbeispiel. Wer seine rosarote Fanbrille mal abnimmt, der sollte durchaus in der Lage sein, zu erkennen das es Spiele gibt die auf niedrigen/mittleren Details deutlich besser aussehen. Allerdings liest man derzeit über kaum ein anderes Spiel so viel wie über Crysis. Vielleicht ist auch das der Grund dafür das einige PC-User zur Zeit ziemlich gefrustet sind, denn es können eben nur sehr wenige das Spiel auf maximalen Setails genießen. Insgesamt denke ich aber das auch ein PC der nicht mehr "HighEnd" ist noch gut ausreicht um mit sehr guter Grafik zu zocken. Ich kann zum Beispiel bis jetzt alle UnrealEngine 3 Spiele problemlos noch spielen. Und die Demo von CoD 4 lief auch prima.


----------



## LordMephisto (20. November 2007)

saythamesos19 am 20.11.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kosten Grafikkarten so unheimlich viel?



Weil NVidia und AMD mit ihren Grafikkarten Gewinn machen möchten, während Sony (~200-280$) und Mircosoft (~130$) mit jeder verkauften Konsole Verlust machen.

Auch deshalb sind die Spiele für Konsolen teurer, weil eben über die Spiele der Gewinn gemacht wird. Man kauft eine Konsole für den Preis einer MidEnd Grafikkarte, dafür muss man bei der Software draufzahlen.


----------



## Track11 (20. November 2007)

Das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gelesen habe.  
Es wird weniger Umsatz gemacht weil alle schon aufgerüstet haben. Als Intel den C2D zum Schleuderpreis auf den Markt geschmissen hatte haben alle natürlich zu geschlagen und von den Verkaufszahlen des letzten Jahres wird nichts berichtet.

Crysis hat zu hohe Anforderungen? Nicht höher als MS Flightsimulator X welcher auf keinem kaufbaren system auf maximalen Details bei ner 1600x1200 Auflösung ruckelfrei spielbar ist.

Ich hätte  ein wenig mehr Seriosität erwartet.
Ich nenne das Jahr 2001 als Max Payne 1 auf fast keinem, damalig kaufbaren Rechner auf Maximal ruckelfrei laufen konnte. 

In einem Jahr gibt es neue Grafikkarten mit neuen Grafikchips und Shader5.0  
Crysis ist doch nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.  Immer diese Panikmache von den Herstellern .. als ob die nicht schon genug  Umsatzt machen.

ahso...
Egoshooter werden IMMER immer IMMER IMMER auf dem PC 10000mal besser sein als auf irgendwelchen drittklassigen Trendkonsolen welche mit aufgepumpten Reflektionsmaps und übertriebenen Rauch und Caustic effekten protzen.
In 3 Jahren ist die "bomben" Grafik vonner PS2 bereits auf Handys spielbar und in 3 Jahren ist die HAMMERGRAFIK vonner PS3 ein alter Hut

Bitte.. dieser Artikel verdient es nicht in die Zeitung gesetzt zu werden.


----------



## Yevaud (20. November 2007)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Studie ohne Berücksichtigung der Online-Käufe ohnehin nicht repräsentativ ist, möchte ich noch einen anderen Aspekt zur Sprache bringen, der in dieser Diskussion bisher zu kurz gekommen ist.

Grafik und Shootersteuerung, schön und gut. Aber was ist mit solchen Dingen wie Komplexität und Mods?
Ich liebe RPGs und Adventures.
Adventures gibt es für Konsolen so gut wie gar keine, da könnte sich höchstens der DS zur Alternative zum PC entwickeln bzw. er arbeitet schon dran.
Die meisten interessanten RPGs für die XBox kommen früher oder später auch für den PC, umgekehrt in der Regel eher nicht. Für die PC-Version gibt es Mods und Fanpatches, die das Spiel erweitern, für die XBox-Version gibt es keine.
Bleiben noch die Wii (zu wenig RPGs) und die PS3.
Ich habe eine PS2 und einige RPGs dafür. Diese JRPGs haben eine schöne Story, für die ich sie mag - und in der Regel die Komplexität einer Wasserpfütze, die mir die Motivation raubt, weshalb ich nie ein JRPG am Stück durchspiele. Man kämpft sich von einer Zwischensequenz zur nächsten, die Charakterentwicklung ist, wenn sie nicht automatisiert ist, selten vielvältig (acuh wenn es in diesem Punkt ausnahmen gibt), und es gibt kaum Subquests, die diesen Namen auch verdienen.
Wenn ich da an die Subquests in FF9 denke: Besorge mir alle Sorten Kaffee, die du auf deinen Reisen findest. Oder in FF10: Weiche 200 Blitzen aus. Oder in Shadow Hearts: Covenant: Trage diesen Schrittzähler und hol dir alle paartausend Schritte einen Preis ab. Toll.
Zum Vergleich: Bloodlines: Finde heraus, was mit der verschwundenen Filmcrew passiert ist. Oder BG2: Wer hat den Mann auf dem Friedhof lebendig begraben und warum? Oder Arx Fatalis: Raube die Bank aus.
Im übrigen: Quests à la töte Viech(er) XY gibt es in beiden RPG-Arten, deshalb klammere ich die mal aus.
Von der Handlungsfreiheit in den meisten West-RPGs ganz zu schweigen.

Ich steige jedenfalls erst dann auf Konsolen um, wenn sie mir auch genug Spiele zu bieten haben, die mir gefallen. Nicht jeder Spieler will nur Shooter, Renn- und Sportspiele, Action-Adventures und erstklassige Grafik. Einige haben auch andere Kriterien, denen die Konsolen (noch?) nicht ausreichend gerecht werden, wie ich finde. Solange sich das nicht ändert, wird es viele PC-Fans geben.


----------



## DJ-Hazard (20. November 2007)

ich gebe mein PC erst dann weg. Wenn es Holodecks alla StarTrek Raumschiff Enterpirse  
gibt 

Sofern einer hier ein Holodeck zuverkaufen hat werde ich es him abkaufen müssen uns nur um den Preis einigen 
wer nicht weiß was ein Holodeck ist kann sich bei Wikipedia Informieren 

Gruß 
Hazard


----------



## silencer1 (20. November 2007)

Als PC-Spieler wird man ja nur noch schikaniert bzw. kriminalisiert, wie z.B. Onlinefreischaltung.   

Da bleibe ich lieber bei der Konsole.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. November 2007)

Shadow_Man am 20.11.2007 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also in meinen Augen ist das alles nur Quark von irgendwelchen Konsolenfanboys.


 Aha. Entwickler, Publisher und Industrievertreter sind also Fanboys, weil sie das System unterstützen, wo mehr Exemplare verkauft und die Leute im Schnitt / Überwiegend das bessere Spielerlebnis haben. Lustig zudem, was die "Fanboys" so wöchentliche / monatlich in Sachen Softwarezahlen umsetzen. Aber ist bestimmt alles Quark. 




> > Ein Grund dafür sei die Leistung der neuen Konsolen und die steigenden Hardware-Anforderungen neuer PC-Titel wie Crysis.
> 
> 
> 
> Sehe ich nicht so. […] Heute dagegen kauf ich mir so ca. alle 3 Jahre einen neuen Rechner und fahre damit eigentlich sehr gut.


 Du willst also allen Ernstes behaupten, dass man die großen Titel der letzten 6 Monate auf einem 3 Jahre alten Rechner spielen kann? Da sprechen die teils extrem überzogenen Hardwareanforderungen aber eine andere Sprache. Insbesondere in den letzten 1 bis 1,5 Jahren hat die Hardwareschaube recht ordentlich angezogen.




> > Diese Studie rechnet Online-Verkäufe jedoch nicht mit ein.
> 
> 
> 
> lol - So kann man auch irgendwelche Studien manipulieren und es zeigt, wie unseriös das Ganze ist. Gerade in der heuten Zeit wird viel Hardware online bestellt und ich denke, dass macht nicht gerade einen geringen Anteil aus. Rechnet man das nicht mit ein, ist doch die ganze Studio für den Hintern.


Eher ist deine Theorie für den Popo. Es geht nicht um den Verkauf von Hardware (Wie man an den Zahlen auch unschwer erkennen kann), sondern um Softwareumsätze. Onlinedistributionsplattformen ala Steam auf dem PC oder die Umsätze von MS, Sony und Nintendo über die jeweiligen Onlineanbindungen wurden nur nicht erfasst.


----------



## LordMephisto (20. November 2007)

Track11 am 20.11.2007 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> In 3 Jahren ist die "bomben" Grafik vonner PS2 bereits auf Handys spielbar und in 3 Jahren ist die HAMMERGRAFIK vonner PS3 ein alter Hut


Während 3 Jahre alte PC Grafik noch HighEnd ist, oder wie  

Man sollte bei der Diskussion schon auf dem Teppich bleiben und nicht irgendwelche (Entschuldigung) Strunzdumme Vergleiche herbei ziehen.
Fakt ist, auf Konsole sind Software-Verkaufszahlen höher und darum geht es doch hier.
Und das Crysis am großteil der PC Besitzer allein wegen der Technischen Anforderungen vorbei geht, ist doch klar. Nur ein Bruchteil der PC Besitzer ist HighEnd Gamer


----------



## Zapfenbaer (20. November 2007)

Caravaggio am 20.11.2007 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das mach ich auch und früher hat sich die Aufrüsterei auch positiv auf solche Dinge ausgewirkt, aber langsam zieht's einfach nicht mehr. Selbst für Videobearbeitung recht mein derzeitiger Rechner sehr gut aus, ich müsste mir extra irgend ein rechenintensives Hobby suchen, um eine weitere Aufrüstung zu rechtfertigen.



An der Stelle hast Du mich mißverstanden. Grafik-, Video- und Fotobe- und -verarbeitung sowie Schreiben und Rechnen mache ich ja nicht als Entschuldigung, sondern weil ich es muß (von der Universität her) oder weil es mir Freude macht (Video, Foto). Und solange eine Konsole das nicht kann, kommt mir so ein Ding nicht ins Haus, so einfach. Abgesehen davon daß mich das typische (actionorientierte) Spieleangebot einer Konsole nicht anspricht. Und wenn ich dann noch den seltsamen Controller der Wii sehe ... ist halt Geschmackssache. Ist aber ganz lustig, wenn ich meinem Nachbarn beim Zocken zusehe. Ich dachte zuerst, der zerhackt die Wohnzimmereinrichtung.   



> Aber vielleicht mal andersrum gefragt: Warum erscheinen eigentlich keine Spiele, die für Hardware von vor zwei Jahren konzipiert sind und dafür mit cleveren Spielprinzipien, liebevollen Storys und Charakteren, sowie einer weitgehend fehlerfreien Programmierung glänzen. Mich würde so etwas viel eher interessieren als Grafikdemos.



Das ist halt der Zwang, ständig mit den modernsten Produkten konkurrieren zu müssen und da gehört halt auch die Grafik dazu (obwohl die im Grunde keiner braucht, zumindest nicht in dieser zwanghaften Neues-Spiel-neue-Grafik-Art). Ich hätte Neverwinter Nights 2 auch mit der Grafik von 1 gespielt, Story und Komplexität waren mir wichtiger ... egal. Und eins meiner Lieblingsspiele ist nach wie vor Septerra Core, obwohl die meisten PC-Tester bei der Uralt-Grafik vermutlich sofort von Augenkrebs faseln würden.   

Das einzige, was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist die Aufrüstproblematik. Ob ich mir aller zwei oder drei Jahre einen neuen Rechner oder eine neue Konsole kaufe, ist doch Wurscht. Diese zwei-Jahres-Abständen sind bei mir schon Tradition geworden, funktioniert schon ohne Nachdenken.    Und die Spiele, die auf der Kiste nicht laufen, hebe ich mir halt für die nächste auf, werden ja nicht schlecht im Regal.


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (20. November 2007)

Yevaud am 20.11.2007 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich da an die Subquests in FF9 denke: Besorge mir alle Sorten Kaffee, die du auf deinen Reisen findest. Oder in FF10: Weiche 200 Blitzen aus. Oder in Shadow Hearts: Covenant: Trage diesen Schrittzähler und hol dir alle paartausend Schritte einen Preis ab. Toll.
> Zum Vergleich: Bloodlines: Finde heraus, was mit der verschwundenen Filmcrew passiert ist. Oder BG2: Wer hat den Mann auf dem Friedhof lebendig begraben und warum? Oder Arx Fatalis: Raube die Bank aus.
> Im übrigen: Quests à la töte Viech(er) XY gibt es in beiden RPG-Arten, deshalb klammere ich die mal aus.
> Von der Handlungsfreiheit in den meisten West-RPGs ganz zu schweigen.


Bioware (die BG2-Macher) entwickeln ja seit der XBox hauptsächlich für die Plattform und porten dann auf den PC (KotoR, Jade Empire, evtl. in 1-2 Jahren Mass Effect). Komplex genug sind die Spiele schon, zwar nicht so gut wie BG2 imho, aber immerhin gute WRPGs (die sich wie du schon bemerkt hast grundsätzlich von den JRPGs im Konzept unterscheiden). Auf einer Konsole ist man da nicht im Nachteil im Vergleich zum PC (mit der aktuellen Ausnahme The Witcher, das ich auf meiner Mühle nicht unbedingt auf niedrigsten Settings spielen will).


----------



## Provyder (20. November 2007)

Caravaggio am 20.11.2007 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie lustig, dass ich vor 2 Tagen einen Thread mit dem gleichen Thema eröffnet habe (http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&x=9&s=thread&bid=8&tid=6187636), allerdings mit weit weniger Resonanz   .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja es gibt noch keinen Plattenspieler im Taschenformat ^^

Off topic aber diesem iPOD Hype kann ich mich auch nicht anschließen, ist aber an sich ne ähnliche Geschichte.

Aber deinem Punkt, das Spiele nicht Hardware-intensiv sein müssten, kann ich nur beipflichten. Denken wir an das erste GTA, StarCraft oder Hald-Life... das waren Spiele die alle keine aktuelle Technik hatten, und doch sind sie mit die besten und populärsten Spiele aller Zeiten geworden und wurden teils schon über ein Jahrzehnt (!) gespielt.

Auch Command & Conquer 3 z. B., hatte auch nur eingeschränkt aktuelle Technik, und es gefällt doch trotzdem vielen.

Nintendo zeigt doch schon seit längerer Zeit, dass sie trotz ihres technischen Rückstands mit Innovationen alles kompensieren können. Wii Kontroller und DS Touchscreen... dagegen wirken XBOX und PS3 sowie PSP doch langweilig. Blue Ocean Strategie nennt sich das bei denen laut Wiki.

Ein gutes Beispiel wie man auch den MArkt der Videospiele erneuern könnte. Leider fehlt es den großen Firmen an Interesse und die guten Ideen werden mangels Marterialien nur mangelhaft umgesetzt und landen so im Archiv ohne wirklich eine Chance bekommen zu haben... EA und die anderen veröffentlichen doch nur Spiele die eh schon vor Verkaufstart als Hit feststehen. Bei allem anderen geht man ja ein Risiko ein...


----------



## Fezzo (21. November 2007)

Ich denke, der Trend geht zu Mobilität...das heißt, die Leute kaufen sich Laptops zum Arbeiten, was früher am Desktop PC erledigt wurde und zum daddeln besorgen sie sich ne Konsole, da man sich den Stress spart, ob das Spiel mit dem eigenen System überhaupt kompatibel ist.


----------



## Spieleforschung (21. November 2007)

Der Trend geht ganz klar auch in Richtung Mobilität. Die fernere Zukunft liegt meiner Meinung nach aber auch in einem omnipotenten System. Dies kann in einer Wohnung installiert sein und mit mobilen Geräten kommunizieren. Vielleicht wird es selbst irgendwann mal mobil (es gibt ja jetzt schon Computer, die in Hemden eingenäht werden können, in Schuhen untergebracht oder ganz einfach mitgetragen werden).
Ein leistungsfähiger Rechner (Konsolen sind doch genauso Computer, nur in anderer Verpackung) ermöglicht Arbeiten und Spielen, Surfen und Musik hören, Videos und Fernsehen, da, wo man es möchte. Ein Modul in Nähe eines Ausgabemediums (TV Bildschirm etc.) nimmt die Signale von Eingabegeräten (Gamepads und andere Peripherie) entgegen und leitet sie an den Rechner weiter - problemloses Spielen im Wohnzimmer. Am Schreibtisch steht ein Monitor und eine Tastatur, die ebenfalls mit dem Rechner verbunden sind. Musik kann in alle Räume ausgegeben werden. So ein System kann man sich auch heute schon zusammenstellen, wenngleich noch kein komplett mobiles System. Die Sache hat mindestens einen Haken: Es werden eben nicht alle Spiele für jedes System hergestellt. Es gibt keinen einheitlichen Standard und es kommen ständig neue Erfindungen hinzu. Der Markt erlaubt momentan eben die Dualität von Konsole und Rechner. Ein System für alles ist nämlich teurer. Diese Dualität wird sich jedoch irgendwann ändern. Um Aufrüsten kommt man dann aber auch so bald nicht herum. Die Fahnenstange des Möglichen ist noch lange nicht erreicht. Vielleicht gibt es auch kein Ende .


----------



## oceano (21. November 2007)

Diese Diskussion wird zwar nicht jedes Jahr geführt, aber zumindest mit jeder neuen Konsolen-Generation..... und den PC als Spielmaschine gibts immer noch   
Allerdings ist es schon wahr, dass es noch nie so schlecht um den PC stand. Die Software-Verkäufe für Konsolen sind ja wirklich um einiges höher.
Aber an ein Aussterben des PC glaub ich auch nicht. Dafür gibts auch noch viel zu viele und beliebte Genres, die für den PC prädestiniert sind. 

Auch sehe ich die Aufrüst-Kosten nicht als Argument an. 
1. Ist das gar nicht so teuer wie es immer propagiert wird; wenn ich schon Angaben wie 800 oder 1000 Euro lese, dann frage ich mich wie man bloss auf solche Zahlen kommt. Ich habe in einem Jahr noch nie annähernd soviel Geld für neue Hardware ausgegeben und trotzdem ist mein System eigentlich stets sehr aktuell und kann alle Games auf hohen Einstellungen zocken. Crysis ist jetzt seit langem mal wieder ein Spiel, welches mein Rechner an seine Grenzen bringt, aber das ist auch nicht unbedingt sehr gut optimiert. Die Unreal-Engine zeigt, dass man es besser machen kann. 
2. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, sind Konsolen-Titel im Schnitt 20 oder 30 Euro teurer als ihre PC-Pendants. Je nachdem wieviele man pro Jahr kauft, kommt da auch so einiges zusammen. Und die Konsolen-Spiele fallen nicht so früh und stark im Preis. Dh. bei ca 10 Spielen im Jahr hätte man auf der Konsole schon Mehrkosten von 200-300 Euro. Dafür könnt ich mir locker auch ne neue CPU oder sogar Graka kaufen   
3. Sind die Kosten ohnehin irrelevant. Wenn es eines gibt wofür der Mensch gerne bereit ist Geld auszugeben, dann doch für sein Hobby. Und das Zocken ist noch nichtmals das teuerste Hobby. Meine Cousine zb ist eine absolute Pferde-Närrin und besitzt auch 2. Dagegen sind die Hardware-Kosten absolute Peanuts   
Und wie schnell und gerne PC-Spieler bereit sind aufzurüsten sieht man ja an Crysis. Wenn man sich mal die Foren so anschaut dürfte allein dieses Spiel den Verkauf von nvidias 8800er Serie ganz schön angekurbelt haben.

Bugs sind leider auch kein Argument mehr. So wie ich das sehe, hat sich die Seuche längst verbreitet, hat schon den Konsolenmarkt erreicht und wird da wohl ebenso wüten wie auf dem PC. Fragt mal jemanden, der sich PES2008 für die PS3 gekauft hat - das Teil ist nahezu unspielbar!

Die Modifizierbarkeit von PC-Spielen ist ebenfalls ein grosses Argument für den PC. Die Langzeitmotivation eines einzigen Titels kann somit immens gesteigert werden, und das vollkommen kostenlos!

Was vielleicht ein bisschen ärgerlich ist, sind die vielen Konsolen-Exklusiv-Titel, oder minderwertige Portierungen. Aber ok, das gabs eigentlich schon immer.....


----------



## LordMclane (21. November 2007)

Wozu gibt's überhaupt Konsolen?   
Mit einem PC kann ich fast alles machen, er ist uneingeschränkt vielseitig. Und da soll ich zusätzlich zum PC noch ne Konsole kaufen, wie das einige immer propagieren? Wozu?

Nein, der PC ist einfach DAS universelle Gerät schlechthin. Ein Gerät für alles - so muss es sein.
Aber gut, scheinbar gibt es doch noch genug Leute, die zwei oder drei verschiedene Spielekonsolen ihr eigen nennen - so wie es auch immer noch Leute geben soll, die bis zu sechs verschiedene Fernbedienungen auf dem Tisch liegen haben statt einer einzigen (wie rückständig   )


----------



## Poldi3 (21. November 2007)

Ich denke das die PC Spiele programmierer
den tod des PC als spieleplattform selber
herbeirufen weil sie für den pc alle für die zukunft
arbeiten ohne zu bedenken das der heutige verbraucher nicht mehr bereit ist nur für ein spiel
zum preis von knapp 60€ auch noch die hardware
zu kaufen nur damit sie überflüssige effekte die meist abgeschaltet werden um wenigstens so 
halbwegs flüssig spielen zu können.
Von einer story oder auch nur anähernd sind die meisten spiele meilen entfernt.
Ich glaube es geht den meisten spielefirmen nur um grafik und effeckt hascherei.

Ist irgenwie schade hab mir abgewöhnt neue spiele fürn pc zu kaufen weil ich sie mit meinen rechner:
AMD Athlon(tm) 64x2 dual
Core Prozessor 4600+
1,79 Ghz 2,00 ram
und geforce 7500 GT
oke Gkarte ist net die beste aber das spiel
Legend (Hand of God) nicht mal in der kleinsten auflösung spielen kann.

Wenn wer nen Tip hatt bitte melden.


----------



## Sp5rt5ner (21. November 2007)

Ich will aber meine Shooter nicht auf einer Konsole mit soner Murkssteuerung spielen.
Überhaupt ist man vielseitiger mit einem PC.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. November 2007)

Der PC wird als Spieleplattform niemals aussterben, wer dies jedoch dennoch behauptet, hat entweder einen dicken batzen Moneten von der Konsolenindustrie erhalten oder leidet definitiv an Suppentellermangel im Schränklein.

Ich habe damals den Fehler gemacht und mir eine PS2 zugelegt (mit 800,- DM + diverse Spiele), was alles andere als ein preisgünstiges Unterfangen war. Nun steht das Teil in der Ecke und verstaubt, da es einfach keine guten Spiele dafür gibt. Da ich Sportspiele (Fussball, Basketball, etc., Autorennen, usw.) nicht ausstehen kann, sondern eher der Strategie und Ego-Shooter Fan bin - und diese eben auf einer Konsole mit Gamepad nicht spielbar sind (wer was anderes behauptet, muss echt krumme Finger haben  ) - habe ich mir geschworen nie nie niewieder nicht eine Konsole zu kaufen. Das ist zum Fenster hinausgeworfenes Geld, wovon ich mittlerweile überzeugt bin.

Mit einem PC kann man zehnmal soviele Dinge machen wie es mit einer Konsole möglich ist, selbst wenn man eine Tastatur + Maus an die Konsole anschließt. Und wenn man einen Gamer-PC hat, der imstande ist aktuelle Spiele abzuspielen (also höhere Mittelklasse) und den man auch für Surfen etc. benutzt, hat man gleichzeitig viel mehr Leistung, als eine Konsole im selben Zeitrahmen jemals aufbringen könnte. Und selbst wenn die Spieleindustrie keine Spiele mehr für den PC herausbringen würde - da wären die schon ganzschön dämlich - dann würde ich mir trotzdem, oder gerade deshalb - also aus Trotz - keine Konsole kaufen. Die Dinger sind einfach schweineteuer und die Spiele erst recht *und man kann eben nur einen Bruchteil dessen machen, was man mit einem PC alles machen* kann. Erst wenn all diese "Mängel" beseitigt werden, würde ich ernsthaft über einen Konsolenkauf nachdenken, aber dann wären das auch keine Konsolen mehr  sondern eben PCs


----------



## Sambasusi (21. November 2007)

Für mich ist der PC gestorben. 
Konsolen kommen dem Pc huetzutage in fast nichts mehr nach. Und die muss man nicht mehr aufrüsten. 
Ich gebe kein Geld mehr aus. 
Legt es lieber an. 
Der PC ist ein allrounder, ja. Aber für wie lange? Nach 6 Monaten muss wieder alles erneuert werden, wenn man auf dem Schulhof angeben wil. 
Viel Spaß damit, 
es gibt wohl wichtigeres im Leben. 
Ich geh jetzt "zwei bei Kalvas" gucken. Wahrscheinlich treffe ich so manche von euch dabei 
Gutne Morgen.

P.S. Mansch sind hier echt "jezornig".
Seid objektiv.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2007)

Also bei einigen Kommentaren muss ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln. Eine XBox360 kostet, nehmen wir ein Bundle von Amazon mit vier Spielen, ca. 385 EUR.

Ein Vergleichbarer PC kostet das vier, wenn nicht sogar das fünffache wenn man die Spieleleistung vergleichen will. Und das wollen wir ja ... den die Konsole ist zum Spielen da.

Anfangs wurde die Preisdifferenz von Spielen in den Raum geworfen. Rechnet mal aus, wieviel Spiele ihr kaufen müsstet, bis ihr den Preis eines vollwertigen Spiele-PCs erreicht habt. Also 385 EUR + 20 EUR Differenz der Spiele bis man auf ca. 1500-2000 EUR kommt. Soviele Spiele will kein Mensch spielen.   

Da hilft auch das Argument "ich kann mit dem PC soooviel mehr machen!" nichts. Warum? Für alles, was nichts mit Spielen zutun hat, könnte man sich auch einen 400 EUR Office-PC leisten um im Internet zu surfen, etc. ... Klar gibts auch Anwendungen die leistungsstärkere Hardware fordern, Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung. Aber man sollte das ganze aus einer 'objektiven Sicht des kompletten Marktes' betrachten.

Des Weiteren find ich das Argument, in zwei Jahren gibt es die GF9 etc., sehr grenzwertig. Die Hardware mag dann zwar verfügbar sein, aber zu welchem Preis? 

Ich finde, man sollte nicht sagen entweder oder ... sondern man sollte die Vorteile von beiden Systemen nutzen. Strategiespiele auf der Xbox360? Niemals! Dafür hab ich meinen PC. Rennspiele? Da bietet sich die XBox360 an. Je nach persönlicher Vorliebe sollte man nun entscheiden, was Sinn macht, und was nicht.

Ich kauf mir in zwei Tagen Mass Effect und werd mich, hoffentlich, am momentan besten RPG erfreuen ... auf der Xbox360.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. November 2007)

Sambasusi am 21.11.2007 07:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist der PC gestorben.
> Konsolen kommen dem Pc huetzutage in fast nichts mehr nach. Und die muss man nicht mehr aufrüsten.
> Ich gebe kein Geld mehr aus.
> Legt es lieber an.
> ...



LOL! Allein schon dieser Satz: "Ich geh jetzt "zwei bei Kalvas" gucken.", zeigt doch was man von deinem Kommentar zu halten hat 

hier bitte: *einpaar Suppenteller rüberreich* 

Fakt ist, Konsolen muss man nichtnur nicht aufrüsten, sondern kann es nicht  außer man betrachtet eine zusätzliche Festplatte als "Aufrüsten", was es aber definitiv nicht ist!  Außerdem muss man einen PC nicht "nach 6 Monaten" aufrüsten, denn das muss man nur dann, wenn man den PC zusätzlich als Spieleplattform nutzt, ansonsten reicht selbst noch 4 Jahre alte Hardware vollkommen aus, um die ca. 15 anderen Funktionen - welche man mit einer Konsole eben nicht hat - noch im vollen Umfang nutzen zu können.

Also ihr Konsole-Fanboys gebt es auf! Ihr könnt die Tatsachen noch so verdrehen wie ihr wollt, aber eine Konsole bringt einfach nicht im Geringsten die Leistung eines PCs. Wenn überhaupt, dann ist eine Konsole das Auslaufmodel und nicht der PC. Überhaupt frage ich mich wer ständig diese an den Haaren herbeigezogene Prognosen und Behauptungen aufstellt, vonwegen der PC würde aussterben und son Quark. Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Man sollte viel lieber die Frage stellen, ob es die Konsolen in Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird. Das halte ich nämlich für weitaus wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte viel lieber die Frage stellen, ob es die Konsolen in Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird. Das halte ich nämlich für weitaus wahrscheinlicher.


Du laberst einen Stuss, dass ist unfassbar.

Eine Konsole brauch man nicht aufrüsten ... irgendwie kapierst du das nicht. Eine feste, unveränderliche Hardware bietet soooviele Vorteile und kann bis zum letzten Bit voll ausgereizt werden.

Du kannst eine Konsole nicht mit der Hardware eines PCs vergleichen ... es geht nicht.
Vllt. solltest du dich vorher erstmal rund um das Thema Programmieren / Optimieren beschäftigen, bevor du die Leute in diesem Forum mit deinen geistigen Ergüssen quälst.

Den Text, den ich oben gequotet hab, ist genau der Punkt, worüber die führenden Köpfe in der Spielebranche im Moment nachdenken. Ihre Vision der Zukunft ist eine einheitliche Basis für Spiele. Eine Hardware ... nichts weiter. D.h. Konsolenhersteller wie MS, Sony, Nintendo sollen kein eigenes Süppchen mehr kochen, sondern *die* Konsole herstellen. Die Vorteile für die Spielebranche liegt auf der Hand: ein System, was sich nicht verändert ... keine Kompatiblitätsprobleme, keine exotische Hardware welche man ggf. berücksichtigen müsste. 

Fällt dir was auf?

Bezüglich den Prognosen: schau dir die Verkaufszahlen von Spielen für die Konsole an und dann schau auf die VKZ beim PC. Der PC als solches wird sicherlich nicht aussterben, weil er andere Vorteile bringt ( siehe obiges Posting ). Aber was nützt dir die Uber-Hardware, wenn die Spielepublisher die Spiele nur noch für Konsole rausbringen? Weil man da einfach das meiste Geld macht? Was hast du dann mit deinem 3000 EUR PC gekonnt? Nichts. Also nachdenken ... auch wenns schwer fällt.


----------



## Ethaniel (21. November 2007)

Kommt mir irgentwie bekannt vor diese "Ankündigung" welcher zufolge der PC austerben wird.

Gibt es die nicht alle 10 Jahre?

Konsolen sind nett, sofern sie denn grade auf dem Markt gekommen sind. Nach einem halben Jahr ist der vorsprung wieder flöten, wo jeder PC benutzer nur müde lächelt und im Schnitt Pro Jahr 200 Euro für bessere Komponenten ausgibt.

Viel Geld? Für Spieler, die wirklich nur spielen wollen, sicherlich.

Denke jedoch kaum das man jemals mit einer Spielekonsole DVD's zusammenstellen, Bewerbungen und Amtsschreiben erstellen oder gar mal eben Webseiten erstellen/bearbeiten kann.

Dazu kommt das ca. 70 % der PC-Nutzer diesen auch als Programmieroberfläche nutzen (C++, PHP, Delphi etc.)

Auch dies kann eine Konsole nicht.

Wenn mal was in der Konsole schrott geht, ist es oft billiger sich direkt ne neue zu kaufen, beim PC tauscht man die defekte Komponente einfach durch eine neue aus.

Denke das der PC bei weitem nicht so tod gesagt ist wie einige propakandieren. 

Konsolen sind eher für reine Gelegenheitsspieler gedacht oder als Unterhaltungsgerät für gesellige Abende. Singstar z.B.

PC's sind die praktischen Allrounder, welche die meisten Möglichkeiten für Spieler, Entwickler und Künstler bieten.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

Ethaniel am 21.11.2007 07:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt das ca. 70 % der PC-Nutzer diesen auch als Programmieroberfläche nutzen (C++, PHP, Delphi etc.)



70%? nimm die 0 weg und die zahl könnte hinkommen. 


[q= Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:32]
Man sollte viel lieber die Frage stellen, ob es die Konsolen in Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird. Das halte ich nämlich für weitaus wahrscheinlicher.[/quote]

dann verschliesst du deine augen vor der realität.
es ist nunmal schon jetzt so, dass der pc als spielgerät fast nur noch in europa eine grössere rolle spielt.


aber jetzt mal was allgemeines:

was soll den eigentlich immer dieses _gegeneinander_?
das ist doch wirklich lächerlich.

_miteinander_ ist das zauberwort, meine freunde:
wisims, klassische rts, flugsimulationen etc. werden ganz sicher auch in zukunft eine pc- domäne bleiben.
sportspiele, die berühmt berüchtigten casual- games, japano- rpgs und so manches andere genre werden wohl primär auf konsolen gespielt werden und sind auch auf deren (pad-) steuerung ausgelegt.

pc und konsole können sich also ganz wunderbar ergänzen (und jetzt bin ich noch nicht mal auf die ganzen mobilen spielgeräte eingegangen).

das soll natürlich nicht heissen, dass es da nicht immer überschneidungen und ausnahmen gibt und geben wird.

was soll immer diese unnötig harsche umgangsweise mit dem thema?
aus 90% aller beiträge war nur herauszulesen, dass konsolen scheisse, minderwertig und nicht vielfältig genug wären.
mal ernsthaft: seid ihr nicht zu alt, für diese art der argumentationsführung?


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. November 2007)

Rabowke am 21.11.2007 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zunächstmal verstehe ich nicht wie so ein hochnäsiger Typ wie du 2 solche Karos hat. Desweiteren solltest du dir diese Art bei mir schleunigst abgewöhnen. 



			
				Rabowke am 21.11.2007 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Konsole brauch man nicht aufrüsten ... irgendwie kapierst du das nicht. Eine feste, unveränderliche Hardware bietet soooviele Vorteile und kann bis zum letzten Bit voll ausgereizt werden.



Ich kapiere noch eine Ecke weitaus mehr als du arroganter Typ es für möglich halten wirst. Das Problem ist eben, dass eine Konsole eine "unveränderliche Hardware" hat, und somit die Spiele irgendwann im Laufe der Zeit ganz einfach nicht mehr mit der Qualität des selben Spiels auf einem PC mithalten kann. Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit muss eine neue Konsole her. Die alten Spiele der Generation zuvor sind zwar immernoch spielbar, aber ein Spiel, welches für die PS1 erschien, ist schon auf einer PS3 nicht mehr spielbar, oder irre ich mich da? Bei einem PC hingegen kann man selbst noch Spiele der letzten 2 oder sogar 3 Generationen spielen - vorrausgesetzt natürlich diese sind gut programmiert. Ich spiele z.B. z.Z C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 auf meinem neuen PC! Es lief damals noch auf meinem Win98 Rechner! Und es läuft nun sogar bei mir auf Vista Ultimate 64bit! Man sieht, wenn ein Spiel gut programmiert wurde, gibt es selbst zwei Betriebssysteme weiter keinerlei Probleme. Ich bezweifle stark, dass es bei Konsolen auch der Fall ist  Ich habe allerdings zugegeben keine PS1 und keine PS3, somit kann ich dies nicht bestätigen, aber darum sage ich auch "schätzungsweise" oder "bezweifle stark", .....



			
				Rabowke am 21.11.2007 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst eine Konsole nicht mit der Hardware eines PCs vergleichen ... es geht nicht.
> Vllt. solltest du dich vorher erstmal rund um das Thema Programmieren / Optimieren beschäftigen, bevor du die Leute in diesem Forum mit deinen geistigen Ergüssen quälst.



.....vielleicht. solltest du einfach mal lernen genauer zu lesen, anstatt in primitive und niveaulose Verbalattacken überzugehen.



			
				Rabowke am 21.11.2007 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Text, den ich oben gequotet hab, ist genau der Punkt, worüber die führenden Köpfe in der Spielebranche im Moment nachdenken. Ihre Vision der Zukunft ist eine einheitliche Basis für Spiele. Eine Hardware ... nichts weiter. D.h. Konsolenhersteller wie MS, Sony, Nintendo sollen kein eigenes Süppchen mehr kochen, sondern *die* Konsole herstellen. Die Vorteile für die Spielebranche liegt auf der Hand: ein System, was sich nicht verändert ... keine Kompatiblitätsprobleme, keine exotische Hardware welche man ggf. berücksichtigen müsste.
> 
> Fällt dir was auf?



Eher friert die Hölle ein, als dass MS, Sony, Nintendo etc. gemeinsame Sache machen  Man sieht an den Preisen der Konsolen + Zubehör und besonders bei den Spielen, dass Profitgier diese Branche beherrscht. Bei MS vorallem mit ihrem Halo-Zeugs sieht man doch wie verzweifelt sie darum Ringen, sich auf dem Markt zu behaupten. Wenn die sich wirklich zusammenschließen würden, sähe man erst recht wie verzweifelt die Branche ist. Also ich mache mir zumindest keine Sorgen was das anbelangt, denn...



			
				Rabowke am 21.11.2007 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich den Prognosen: schau dir die Verkaufszahlen von Spielen für die Konsole an und dann schau auf die VKZ beim PC. Der PC als solches wird sicherlich nicht aussterben, weil er andere Vorteile bringt ( siehe obiges Posting ). Aber was nützt dir die Uber-Hardware, wenn die Spielepublisher die Spiele nur noch für Konsole rausbringen? Weil man da einfach das meiste Geld macht? Was hast du dann mit deinem 3000 EUR PC gekonnt? Nichts. Also nachdenken ... auch wenns schwer fällt.



..wenn es wirklich keine PC-Spiele mehr geben würde, dann würden den Hardwareproduzenten das Geld von so Leuten wie mir, die gerne auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben, um die modernste Hardware ihr Eigen nennen zu dürfen, ganz einfach wegfallen, denn dann hätte ich auch keinen Grund mehr mir die neuste Hardware zu kaufen, weil wie gesagt: Surfen, Office, etc. funktioniert auch mit stark veralteter Hardware noch einwandfrei. Die Dummen wäre dann die Hardwareindustrie  Und das dies eben niemals der Fall sein wird, sieht man an Crysis. Nvidia und MS und wer weiss noch welche andere Organisationen haben da sicher einiges an "Fördergelder" rüberfließen lassen, um ihre Existenz auf dem Markt sicherzustellen.

Also bevor du hier so großkotzig auftrittst, solltest gerade DU dir erstmal einen Gesamtüberblick verschaffen. Was bei dir leider missglücken wird - wie ich ernsthaft befürchte - solange du nicht deine Konsolen-Fanboy-Brille ablegst. 



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2007 08:08 schrieb:
			
		

> [q= Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:32]
> Man sollte viel lieber die Frage stellen, ob es die Konsolen in Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird. Das halte ich nämlich für weitaus wahrscheinlicher.



dann verschliesst du deine augen vor der realität.
es ist nunmal schon jetzt so, dass der pc als spielgerät fast nur noch in europa eine grössere rolle spielt.


aber jetzt mal was allgemeines:

was soll den eigentlich immer dieses _gegeneinander_?
das ist doch wirklich lächerlich.

_miteinander_ ist das zauberwort, meine freunde:
wisims, klassische rts, flugsimulationen etc. werden ganz sicher auch in zukunft eine pc- domäne bleiben.
sportspiele, die berühmt berüchtigten casual- games, japano- rpgs und so manches andere genre werden wohl primär auf konsolen gespielt werden und sind auch auf deren (pad-) steuerung ausgelegt.
[/quote]

Ja da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung. 

Was andere Kontinente treiben kann uns hier doch egal sein, oder müssen wir jeden Sche*** übernehmen? Manchmal scheint es mir so  von mir aus soll es doch die Konsole weiterhin geben. Die Genres, für die die Steuerung der Konsolen ausgelegt sind, interessieren *mich* nicht, das habe ich doch wie ich denke verständlich zum Ausdruck gebracht. Wenn da jemand nicht im Stande ist einfachste Sätze zu verstehen, ist das auch nicht mein Problem, aber dann sollen diese "Personen" auch nicht so hohle Gegenkommentare verfassen, die mich in meiner Würde verletzen, sondern lieber nochmal die Grundschule besuchen.

Ich habe eben nicht gesagt, dass es die Konsolen bald nicht mehr geben wird. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass dies *eher der Fall* sein wird, als dass es den PC als Spieleplattform nicht mehr geben wird. Man sollte eben genau lesen, nichtwahr 

Und selbst wenn es irgendwo in Amerika oder China oder sonstwo irgendwelche Befragungen oder Marktanalysen ergeben haben, dass die Spiele für Konsolen einen besseren Absatzmarkt finden als Spiele für PC (was ich doch sehr stark bezweifle, denn es ist immer die Art wie eine Analyse/Befragung/etc. durchgeführt wird ausschlaggebend für das Ergebnis), dann heisst das doch nicht, dass es bald keine PC-Spiele mehr geben wird. Das ist einfach Unsinn, wenn man das so auslegt.


----------



## daollsen (21. November 2007)

Bonkic am 21.11.2007 08:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ethaniel am 21.11.2007 07:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann verschliesst du deine augen vor der realität.
es ist nunmal schon jetzt so, dass der pc als spielgerät fast nur noch in europa eine grössere rolle spielt.


aber jetzt mal was allgemeines:

was soll den eigentlich immer dieses _gegeneinander_?
das ist doch wirklich lächerlich.

_miteinander_ ist das zauberwort, meine freunde:
wisims, klassische rts, flugsimulationen etc. werden ganz sicher auch in zukunft eine pc- domäne bleiben.
sportspiele, die berühmt berüchtigten casual- games, japano- rpgs und so manches andere genre werden wohl primär auf konsolen gespielt werden und sind auch auf deren (pad-) steuerung ausgelegt.

pc und konsole können sich also ganz wunderbar ergänzen (und jetzt bin ich noch nicht mal auf die ganzen mobilen spielgeräte eingegangen).

das soll natürlich nicht heissen, dass es da nicht immer überschneidungen und ausnahmen gibt und geben wird.

was soll immer diese unnötig harsche umgangsweise mit dem thema?
aus 90% aller beiträge war nur herauszulesen, dass konsolen scheisse, minderwertig und nicht vielfältig genug wären.
mal ernsthaft: seid ihr nicht zu alt, für diese art der argumentationsführung?   [/quote]
Sehr schoen.....dem oben gesagtem kann ich ganz und gar zustimmen. Der eine mags so, der andere anders.


----------



## Itstoolate (21. November 2007)

Diese Diskussion gibt es doch zu jeder neuen Konsolengenereation. Vor allem bedroht die PS3 den PC auch so sehr *augen verdreh*


----------



## xdave78 (21. November 2007)

Ich denke mal der Trend geht weg vom PC hin zu mobilen Geräten. Im Moment ist das nicht absehbar - weil es immer bessere Technik mit immer mehr Abwärme und Energieverbrauch gibt zB Grafikkarten. Wenn da allerdings irgendwann das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist wird der PC als solcher sterben.
Ich denke mal schon jetzt wird klar dass die Zukunft dem Notebook gehört. Immerhin waren die VK Zahlen dieses Jahr bei NBs schon höher als bei den PCs. Wenn die Hst. es hinkrigen die neueste Technik Energiesparend und mit etwas mehr cleverness zu entwickeln ists ne Frag der Zeit. Naja was solls das Fernsehen als solches wird auch sterben - was aber nicht heisst dass es fernsehen nicht mehr geben wird.


----------



## oceano (21. November 2007)

@ Rabowke:

Mit dem meisten was du schreibst hast du ja vollkommen Recht, aber erklär mir mal bitte wie du auf die abenteuerlichen Preise von 2000 oder 3000 Euro kommst   

Was ist denn da bitte alles schön dabei? Auch das Keybord, die Maus, der Tower, ein Bildschirm? Und ich glaub selbst dann hätte man die 2000 Euro noch nicht erreicht. 
Wo geht ihr bloss immer einkaufen?   
Ausserdem kann man seine alte Hardware auch immer wieder wunderbar verkaufen, da kommt auch immer noch was zusammen.

Bei den Konsolen könnte man das Spielchen ebenfalls so treiben. Will man wirklich in der Qualität spielen, wie es eigentlich vorgesehen ist, sprich in HD, dann müsste man auch einen neuen Fernseher kaufen. Legt man dabei ebenfalls auf die Qualität und eine gewisse Grösse wert, kostet der auch so 1500 Euro.





> Ich habe damals den Fehler gemacht und mir eine PS2 zugelegt (mit 800,- DM + diverse Spiele), was alles andere als ein preisgünstiges Unterfangen war. Nun steht das Teil in der Ecke und verstaubt, da es einfach keine guten Spiele dafür gibt. Da ich Sportspiele (Fussball, Basketball, etc., Autorennen, usw.) nicht ausstehen kann, sondern eher der Strategie und Ego-Shooter Fan bin - und diese eben auf einer Konsole mit Gamepad nicht spielbar sind (wer was anderes behauptet, muss echt krumme Finger haben   ) - habe ich mir geschworen nie nie niewieder nicht eine Konsole zu kaufen. Das ist zum Fenster hinausgeworfenes Geld, wovon ich mittlerweile überzeugt bin.



Da kann man mal sehen wie unterschiedlich doch die Geschmäcker sind. Bei mir ist es nämlich genau andersrum. Früher gab es halt wirklich vorwiegend "richtige Konsolen-Spiele". Vieles, was ich auf dem PC so nicht bekomme. Da war es mir noch wert auf der Konsole zu spielen - quasi als echte Abwechslung. Von dem LineUp der neuen Konsolen bin ich aber enttäuscht. Die meisten und wichtigsten Titel findet man in ähnlicher Form doch auch auf dem PC. Und das sogar mit besserer Steuerung. 
Für mich wären Konsolen erst dann wieder interessant, wenn sie wieder eine eigene Identität erhalten und nicht so wie jetzt dem PC nacheifern.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

xdave78 am 21.11.2007 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal schon jetzt wird klar dass die Zukunft dem Notebook gehört.
> Immerhin waren die VK Zahlen dieses Jahr bei NBs schon höher als bei den PCs.



wir reden hier von der spielebranche und das sehe ich das ganze grundlegend anders.
die arbeitende zunft wird natürlich zunehmend auf mobile geräte, in welcher ausprägung auch immer, setzen- keine frage.
das aber eine mehrzahl der pc- spieler jemals mobil wird, wage ich arg zu bezweifeln.
ich zumindest  werde sehr wahrscheinlich auch immer einen desktop mit ua grossem bildschirm (wenn auch nur nebenbei) besitzen wollen.



> Naja was solls das Fernsehen als solches wird auch sterben



wird es das?  :-o


----------



## Jay-Py (21. November 2007)

Der heutige Stand der Konsolen wird sicherlich nicht den PC ablösen. Lässt man zunächst den Anschaffungspreis außer acht, so bekomme ich bei einem gut ausgestatteten Gamer PC eine wesentlich bessere Grafik hin, als bei einer Konsole (vorausgesetzt, das Spiel wurde auch wirklich für die jeweilige Plattform optimiert). Beim Preis selber darf man natürlich nicht vergessen, dass die Konsolen am Erscheinungstag auch wesentlich teurer sind, als 1-2 Jahre später. Hinzu kommt noch, dass wenn man wirklich alle Vorteile einer Konsole nutzen will, noch über einen Full HD LCD verfügen sollte, der, wohlwollend gerechnet, auch noch mal mit 1000-1200€ zu buche schlägt. Ob eine wirklich gut genutzte Konsole also soviel günstiger ist, als ein Gamer PC, sei also dahin gestellt.

Fakt ist auch, dass ich durch das gezielte Aufrüsten bestimmter PC-Komponenten auch in zwei, drei Jahren noch die dann aktuelle Grafik darstellen kann. Ich denke schon, dass sich hierbei der teurere Anschaffungspreis der Konsolenspiele mit dem Aufrüsten der Hardware ausgleicht. Gemessen an Spielern, die auch wirklich 15-20 Spiele im Jahr kaufen, macht das bei einem Preisunterschied von 15-20€ pro Spiel eine Summer zwischen 225€ und 400€ aus. Einigen wir uns also auf 300€, dafür bekomme ich schon eine Grafikkarte, die aktuelle Spiele in den höchsten Auflösungen darstellen kann.
Auf einer Konsole, die zwei bis drei Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, geht das nicht mehr. Am Anfang mag sich da bei den Konsolen noch was tun, die Hersteller lernen mit der Zeit besser mit der Hardware umzugehen, aber irgendwann ist sie ausgereizt und dann tut sich nichts mehr.

Die nächste oder übernächste Konsolengeneration könnte vielleicht bei der großen Masse, dem PC den Rang ablaufen. Betrachtet man z.B. die PS3, mit der man auch im Internet surfen und viele verschiedene Formate wieder geben kann, so denke ich schon, dass hier recht viel Potential für die Durchschnittsspieler vorhanden ist. Auch der Microsoft Online Dienst hat sicher viele Vorteile für einen Durchschnittsspieler. Denn ich denke dieser will nur spielen, surfen und E-Mails schreiben.

Würden sich die 3 Großen (Microsoft, Sony und Nintendo) für eine Multimedia-Spieleplattform zusammen schließen und die Stärken ihrer Konsolen zusammen legen, so könnte hier vielleicht wirklich eine alternative zum PC herauskommen. Diese würde dann aber sicher auch preislich wesentlich höher sein, als die derzeitigen Konsolen, dafür aber vielleicht auch noch wesentlich mehr Leistung bringen.

Aber das ist Zukunftsmusik und ob die 3 Großen wirklich über ihre Schatten springen können, um mit der Konkurrenz zusammen zu arbeiten, ist auch fraglich.

Fazit:
Ich habe sowohl eine XBOX, XBOX 360 und eine PS3 besessen, aber keine der Konsolen hat mit so überzeugt, wie es mein PC bisher tat. Deshalb habe ich alle Konsolen auch wieder verkauft und bleibe nun beim PC. Das wird sich meiner Meinung nach auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht ändern.

Letztendlich bleibt es immer eine Frage des Geldes:
Ich kann auch in einem Fiat Panda von Hamburg nach München fahren, aber in einem 7er BMW macht es sicherlich mehr Spass...


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächstmal verstehe ich nicht wie so ein hochnäsiger Typ wie du 2 solche Karos hat. Desweiteren solltest du dir diese Art bei mir schleunigst abgewöhnen.


*schmunzel* ... Ist klar. Sonst passiert was?



> Ich kapiere noch eine Ecke weitaus mehr als du arroganter Typ es für möglich halten wirst.


Wir wollen doch nicht so stark übertreiben, hmm? Bezüglich Arrogant: ich verweis einfach mal auf deine Texte und auf die Art, wie du Leute in diesem Forum 'anfährst'. 

Es gibt ein schönes Sprichwort: mit Wald und schallen.



> Das Problem ist eben, dass eine Konsole eine "unveränderliche Hardware" hat, und somit die Spiele irgendwann im Laufe der Zeit ganz einfach nicht mehr mit der Qualität des selben Spiels auf einem PC mithalten kann. Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit muss eine neue Konsole her.


Und genau das musst du mir mal bitte zeigen, dass der PC einen höhren Lebenszyklus als eine Konsole hat. Denn genau hier ist dein denkfehler. Wenn ich mir überlege, wieviel Grafikkartengenerationen ich bis dato in meinem PC hatte. Nach zwei Jahren muss, damit Spiele auf einem PC laufen, auch eine neue Grafikkarte her. Und eine neue Grafikkarte kostet mehr als eine neue Konsole. 



> Die alten Spiele der Generation zuvor sind zwar immernoch spielbar, aber ein Spiel, welches für die PS1 erschien, ist schon auf einer PS3 nicht mehr spielbar, oder irre ich mich da? Bei einem PC hingegen kann man selbst noch Spiele der letzten 2 oder sogar 3 Generationen spielen - vorrausgesetzt natürlich diese sind gut programmiert. Ich spiele z.B. z.Z C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 auf meinem neuen PC! Es lief damals noch auf meinem Win98 Rechner! Und es läuft nun sogar bei mir auf Vista Ultimate 64bit! Man sieht, wenn ein Spiel gut programmiert wurde, gibt es selbst zwei Betriebssysteme weiter keinerlei Probleme. Ich bezweifle stark, dass es bei Konsolen auch der Fall ist  Ich habe allerdings zugegeben keine PS1 und keine PS3, somit kann ich dies nicht bestätigen, aber darum sage ich auch "schätzungsweise" oder "bezweifle stark", .....


Alles richtig ... aber wo liegt jetzt dein Problem? Wenn ich mir alle zwei / drei Jahre eine Konsole kaufe, dann behalt ich die alte Konsole um meine Spiele zu spielen. Über was regst du dich jetzt auf? Im übrigen ist die XBox360 abwärtskompatibel zur XBox und bietet, mit dem neuesten Update, sogar die Möglichkeit XBox1 spiele herunterzuladen und auf der Festplatte zu speichern. Die PS3 ist Abwärtskompatible bis zur PS2. Und wie bereits oben erwähnt ... man behält seine alte Konsole einfach.



> .....vielleicht. solltest du einfach mal lernen genauer zu lesen, anstatt in primitive und niveaulose Verbalattacken überzugehen.


Das war keine Verbalattacke sondern eine einfache Aussage. Solange du keine Ahnung von der Programmierung von Spielen und Hardware ( auch die der Konsolen hast ) wirst du dir solche Äußerungen von mir gefallen lassen müssen. Denn, wenn man keine Ahnung hat von der Materie, sollte man seinen Mund nicht soweit aufreißen.

Schau dir, als Beispiel, DiRT auf einer XBox360 an und Vergleichs mit der Performance auf dem PC. Ich hab ein E6600, eine 8800GTX und 4GB RAM und DiRT läuft mit max. Einstellungen und vollem AA nicht 100% flüssig. Auf der XBox360 schon ... trotz vermeindlich schwächerer Hardware.



> Eher friert die Hölle ein, als dass MS, Sony, Nintendo etc. gemeinsame Sache machen  Man sieht an den Preisen der Konsolen + Zubehör und besonders bei den Spielen, dass Profitgier diese Branche beherrscht. Bei MS vorallem mit ihrem Halo-Zeugs sieht man doch wie verzweifelt sie darum Ringen, sich auf dem Markt zu behaupten.


Erstmal hab ich nie gesagt das dies passieren wird. Ich hab dir lediglich die Überlegungen mitgeteilt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Zweitens probiert MS nicht 'verzweifelt' mit dem Halo-Zeugs den Markt zu behaupten ... sie tuen es. Punkt. Die Marke Halo ist sowas von verdammt ( kommerziell ) Erfolgreich, das ist unglaublich. Sony würde, IMO, alles dafür geben, wenn sie so eine Marke aktuell hätten.



> Nvidia und MS und wer weiss noch welche andere Organisationen haben da sicher einiges an "Fördergelder" rüberfließen lassen, um ihre Existenz auf dem Markt sicherzustellen.


nVidia sicherlich. Aber Microsoft? Nein. Microsoft hat sich fast aus dem PC-Spiele Geschäft zurück gezogen und konzentriert sich primär auf ihre XBox360.



> Also bevor du hier so großkotzig auftrittst, solltest gerade DU dir erstmal einen Gesamtüberblick verschaffen. Was bei dir leider missglücken wird - wie ich ernsthaft befürchte - solange du nicht deine Konsolen-Fanboy-Brille ablegst.


*gähn*
Konsolen-Fanboy-Brille. Soso. Ich hab seit über zwanzig Jahren einen PC und bis Anfang 2007 noch nie eine Konsole gehabt. Ich hab mir Anfang diesen Jahres eine gebrauchte 360 geholt und hab mir dann meine Meinung gebildet. Ich hätte Anfang des Jahres sicherlich nicht soviel Geld für meinen neuen PC ausgegeben, wenn ich ein Konsolenfanboy wäre.

Soviel zum Thema großkotzig, Gesamtüberblick und bla. Denken, auch wenns schwer fällt.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2007)

oceano am 21.11.2007 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rabowke:
> Mit dem meisten was du schreibst hast du ja vollkommen Recht, aber erklär mir mal bitte wie du auf die abenteuerlichen Preise von 2000 oder 3000 Euro kommst


Naja, moment. Ich sprach im ersten Posting von 1500-2000 EUR für einen Spiele-PC. Ich hab für meinen PC, siehe Signatur, Anfang 2007 ca. 1400 EUR bezahlt, und das waren bei weitem nicht alle Komponenten. Denn ich hab mittlerweile auch viele Leichen ( PC Teile ) im Keller. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass man sich ja auch zwei 8800GTX/Ultra Grafikkarten einbauen kann, dann stoßen wir langsam an die 2000 EUR Grenze.

Die 3000 EUR waren eher eine flappsige Bemerkung meinerseits und nicht ganz erst zu nehmen. Sagen wir: bildhaft übertrieben.   



> Bei den Konsolen könnte man das Spielchen ebenfalls so treiben. Will man wirklich in der Qualität spielen, wie es eigentlich vorgesehen ist, sprich in HD, dann müsste man auch einen neuen Fernseher kaufen. Legt man dabei ebenfalls auf die Qualität und eine gewisse Grösse wert, kostet der auch so 1500 Euro.


Oder man hat bereits einen Fernseher bzw. betreibt die Konsole an einem TFT. Aber man bekommt gute LCDs für ~800-900 EUR und gute Plasma-TVs für ca. 1000-1300 EUR. 



> Für mich wären Konsolen erst dann wieder interessant, wenn sie wieder eine eigene Identität erhalten und nicht so wie jetzt dem PC nacheifern.


Ich muss es ja zugeben, ich hab mir die Xbox360 nur wg. Mass Effect geholt.   
Aber auch PGR4 und Halo 3 Co-Op machen verdammt viel Spass.


----------



## Soulja110 (21. November 2007)

"Ein Grund dafür sei die Leistung der neuen Konsolen"

Die 360 kann schon jetzt nichtmehr mit guten PCs mithalten. Halo 3 ist das höchste, was man der 360er in Sachen Grafik/Größe der Spielwelt zumuten kann und Halo 3 verliert schon jetzt haushoch gegen Crysis.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich hab selbst ne 360er. Aber ich hab sie mir nur für Renngames und GTA4 gekauft. Totaler Schwachsinn diese News....


----------



## oceano (21. November 2007)

> Naja, moment. Ich sprach im ersten Posting von 1500-2000 EUR für einen Spiele-PC. Ich hab für meinen PC, siehe Signatur, Anfang 2007 ca. 1400 EUR bezahlt, und das waren bei weitem nicht alle Komponenten. Denn ich hab mittlerweile auch viele Leichen ( PC Teile ) im Keller. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass man sich ja auch zwei 8800GTX/Ultra Grafikkarten einbauen kann, dann stoßen wir langsam an die 2000 EUR Grenze.



Hm, ok. Also das günstige und effiziente Aufrüsten scheint ja dann schon eine gewisse Kunst  sein  
Ich kann nur beteuern, dass ich in einem Jahr noch nie soviel Geld für Hardware ausgegeben habe und es trotzdem schaffe immer ein ziemlich aktuelles System zu haben. Hab da auch so gewisse Vorsätze, zB wird nie eine neue Graka der neuesten Generation gekauft. Die sind einfach schweinemässig überteuert. Hat man ein wenig Geduld bekommt man sie ein wenig später für die Hälfte des Preises. Wie schnell die Preise sinken, sobald eine neue Hardware-Generation da ist, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Ausserdem setze ich grundsätzlich auf ein AMD + ATI System. Die Preise sind etwas geringer als bei der jeweiligen Konkurrenz bei eigentlich gleicher Leistung (nvidia hat momentan die Nase vorn, aber das war auch schonmal andersrum). 
Für schlappe 100 Euro könnte ich mir jetzt zB wieder eine neue, wesentlich stärkere CPU kaufen. Muss aber nichtmals sein, da momentan noch alles im grünen Bereich ist. Und sie laufen ja nicht weg, fallen höchstens noch im Preis    Für meine alte würde ich noch gut was bei ebay bekommen.



> Oder man hat bereits einen Fernseher bzw. betreibt die Konsole an einem TFT. Aber man bekommt gute LCDs für ~800-900 EUR und gute Plasma-TVs für ca. 1000-1300 EUR.



Wenn du was gutes empfehlen kannst, immer her damit   
Wühle nämlich schon seit Wochen im Internet, Preissuchmaschinen, einschlägigen Foren rum, weil ich mir einen neuen Fernseher kaufen möchte.
Mindestens 42 Zoll sollen es sein. Mit der Ausstattung und Qualität, die ich mindestens haben möchte finde ich nichts unter 1500


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. November 2007)

Naja, ich möchte da nicht mehr viel hinzufügen. Es gibt wohl solche und solche Meinungen. Nur die Fakten sprechen für sich.



			
				Rabowke am 21.11.2007 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir, als Beispiel, DiRT auf einer XBox360 an und Vergleichs mit der Performance auf dem PC. Ich hab ein E6600, eine 8800GTX und 4GB RAM und DiRT läuft mit max. Einstellungen und vollem AA nicht 100% flüssig. Auf der XBox360 schon ... trotz vermeindlich schwächerer Hardware.



An der Stelle stellt sich die Frage mit welcher Auflösung du jeweils spielst? Die XB360 an einen Röhren-TV-Gerät angeschlossen wird wohl einen ordentlichen Performanceschub ergeben gegenüber einem FullHD Gerät, was dann aber auch schlechtere Graphik nachsichzieht. Und an deinem High-End PC hast du sicher auch schon einen TFT mit DVI, nehme ich mal an.

Außerdem ist DiRT doch nun wahrlich ein Konsolen-Rennspiel, deshalb auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, wenn es auf einem PC schlechter läuft - schlecht portiert würde ich sagen. Das sagt noch lange nichts über den Qualitätsunterschied zwischen Konsole und PC aus. Man kennt es doch  gute Konsolen-Version = schlechte PC-Version - und das nicht erst seit RE4.

Siehst du, wenn man schön sachlich bleibt und den anderen als Individuum anerkennt, kann man durchaus eine gepflegte Konversation haben.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2007)

oceano am 21.11.2007 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du was gutes empfehlen kannst, immer her damit
> Wühle nämlich schon seit Wochen im Internet, Preissuchmaschinen, einschlägigen Foren rum, weil ich mir einen neuen Fernseher kaufen möchte.
> Mindestens 42 Zoll sollen es sein. Mit der Ausstattung und Qualität, die ich mindestens haben möchte finde ich nichts unter 1500


Also Media-Markt in Berlin hatte vor nicht allzulanger Zeit einen Philips Ambilight 42" Plasma für ~1200 EUR im Angebot.

Ich glaub, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## cryer (21. November 2007)

So schwachsinnig finde ich die News nicht. Außerdem ist sie als Frage formuliert, womit eine Diskussion erwünscht wird. Die News gestaltet sich somit nicht als Aussage, sondern ist Ergebnis-offen.

Was mich bedenklich stimmt ist die Tatsache, dass mittlerweile Multi-Plattform-Entwicklungen zu Lasten des PC gehen. Einige Spiele erscheinen zuerst für Konsolen (welche ist egal) und einige davon landen in nicht angepassten "Billig-Portierungen" auf dem PC. 

Grund hierfür dürfte wohl die einfachere Programmierung für bekannte Komponenten in der Konsole sein, gleichzeitig hat sich der Konsolen-Markt zu einem Massen-Markt entwickelt, bei dem man besser die Verkaufszahlen abschätzen kann.

Mitschuld an dieser Entwicklung haben die Hardware-Hersteller. Wenn man im 3 bis 6 Monats-Turnus immer neue Hardware auf den Markt pumpt, selbst Kenner sich schwer tun in den ganzen Bezeichnungen für Hardware noch einen Sinn zu erkennen (GT, GTS, XT, xyz), wird das "Aufrüsten" zum Frusterlebnis. Benchmarks studieren und bemerken: Huch die neue 8800 ist ja nicht so schnell wie die alte 7950, aber läuft wenigstens mit DX 10, wenn ich mal Vista haben werde, was ich aber eigentlich nicht will.. führt schnell in die Spur: Hmm, also gut aussehen tut das Spiel auch auf der Box/PS, wozu soll ich da einige Hundert Euro in neue Hardware investieren, die laut Ankündigungen der Hersteller in 2 Monaten eh schon wieder abgelöst wird?

Was ich in dieser Diskussion völlig vernachlässige, sind Aussagen von Herstellern, die meinen sie produzieren bereits für die kommenden Hardware Generationen. Sorry, aber das ist für mich dummes Marketing Gelaber, denn wann spiele ich denn ein jetzt erscheinendes Spiel? JETZT! Nicht in 2 oder 3 Monaten, wenn ich vielleicht eine neue Hardware-Komponente einbaue. 

Ich sehe somit, dass einige der Probleme des PC Sektors bezüglich Spiele hausgemacht sind. Abhilfe ist keine in Sicht, das Wettrennen um schnellste CPU und Graka usw geht weiter. Sicherheit hat der Kunde damit nur in einem Punkt: Die Notwendigkeit des Aufrüstens bleibt bestehen, also fang schonmal an zu sparen.

Hier präsentieren sich die Konsolen als Alternative. Es kann also tatsächlich eng werden, auf dem PC Spielemarkt.


----------



## Freeman2007 (21. November 2007)

Ich denke nicht, dass der PC als Spieleplattform abgelöst wird. Wohl eher aber, dass es sein könnte, dass sich die Schwerunkte hier verlagern (siehe Online Rollenspiele). Fakt ist aber eins: Firmen wie NVidia, ATI, (Intel mus man hier denke ich gesondert betrachten) sind riesige Firmen. Die leben vom PC Geschäft. Und auch besonders von der PC Spielindustrie. Meine persönliche Meinung ist einfach die, dass ich mir nicht eine PS3 für 600 Euro kaufen muss, wenn ich meinen PC für das gleiche Geld 2mal aufrüsten kann. Ein PC ist ein Allrounder der alles das in sich vereint (Internet, Arbeiten, Programming, Spielen, Multimedia, Videobearbeitung, usw.) und dies auf absoluten Höchstniveau mit bravour meistert. Ich denke man bekommt vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis her beim PC wesentlich mehr geboten als bei einer Konsole. Mir ist es egal ob jetzt einer sagt: "Konsole ist besser und gestaltet die Zukunft" Is mur wurscht, ich bleib beim PC und ich denke das werden in den nächsten Jahren noch genug Leute mir gleich tun. Sorry wenn sich das wie "allgemeines Geseiere" anhört. Aber wie sagt man so schön: "Jedem das seine"


----------



## Soulja110 (21. November 2007)

Ich bitte dich, alle paar Wochen erscheint hier doch ne News ala "Die Konsole wird den PC als Spieleplatform ablösen". Das ist ganz großer Mist. Konsole ist zwar unkomplizierter und günstiger (im Endeffekt) aber es wird immer genug Leute geben, die das nötige Kleingeld für High-End PC Hardware haben. Außerdem muss der PC allein schon wegen E-Sport erhalten bleiben oder sollen in Zukunft WC und CS über Konsole gezockt werden?


----------



## terrorgamer9 (21. November 2007)

Ich sag nur denen geht nur um Raubkopien weil man mit ner Konsole nichts mehr anstellen kann für PC wirds halt immer NOCD Cracks geben oder Programme die den Kopierschutz knacken!!
Und dieser Beitrag soll halt denen angst machen das es keine Computer Spiele mehr gibt! Da haben sie sich aber geschnitten!!! Konsolen Spieler sind schon zu bedauern immer für jedes neue Game 70€ 140Mark hinlegen!!!


----------



## Soulja110 (21. November 2007)

Jap, und im Konsolenbereich gibts auch keine Sonderangebote wie zB bei Crysis im Saturn für 30 Euro. Allerdings kann man jede Konsole früher oder später hacken. In meinem Bekanntenkreis stehen nur geflashte/gechipte Konsolen. Und zB mit dem neuen Flash für die 360er kann man sogar wieder mit gebrannten Games online gehen. Das geht ja mittlerweile selbst mit dem PC fast garnicht mehr, da doppelte oder gefakte Keys auffallen und gebannt werden


----------



## Ti1t (21. November 2007)

Ich find die "News" auch albern. Die zählen keine Online-Verkäufe..*pust*. Das ist so als ob man bei McDonalds nur 100€-Umsätze mitzählen würde.  

Aber das wichtigste Argument ist nun mal der Content und nicht die Plattform. Wenn man auf Konsole gewisse Spiele nicht spielen kann, dann nützt der vermeidlich bessere Preis auch nix. Auf Konsole gibt es nunmal kein Civ4 etc. So austauschbar sind die Spiele untereinander nun mal nicht.

Zum Vergleich: Mercedes und BMW dürften auch keine Autos mehr verkaufen können, da wegen dem günstigen Preis alle nur noch Opel Corsa fahren. Also es ist eben nicht nur der Preis der entscheidet.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. November 2007)

Der PC wird NIE aussterben - ich hab z.B. nicht eine einzige Konsole daheim, weils einfach nicht das "Zocker-Feeling" wiedergeben kann... Würde mir auch nie ne kOnsole holen wollen, reizt mich kein bisschen. Aufm PC siehts eh nochmal besser aus (Hardware vorausgesetzt) und es gibt Mods etc. Ne PS3 oder XBox360 interessiert mich echt nicht.


----------



## terrorgamer9 (21. November 2007)

Das stimmt der PC ist halt der Bugatti unter den Spieleplattformen is zwar anspruchsvoll und teuer aber jeden das seine!


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

terrorgamer9 am 21.11.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt der PC ist halt der Bugatti unter den Spieleplattformen is zwar anspruchsvoll und teuer aber jeden das seine!




der pc ist wohl eher der multivan; er kann zwar alles, aber wenig wirklich perfekt.


----------



## terrorgamer9 (21. November 2007)

Ich frag mich dann warum du überhaupt die PC Games liest! Lies doch lieber ein X-Box magazien!


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

terrorgamer9 am 21.11.2007 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich dann warum du überhaupt die PC Games liest! Lies doch lieber ein X-Box magazien!



wer sagt, dass ich die pcgames lese?
ausserdem hab ich keine xbox.


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2007)

terrorgamer9 am 21.11.2007 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich dann warum du überhaupt die PC Games liest! Lies doch lieber ein X-Box magazien!


ach, muss man seit neuestem das heft lesen, um hier um forum rumzulümmeln?
ich lese das z.b. schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## xtrasmart (21. November 2007)

Die Kostenfrage ist bei gleicher Graphik- und Rechenleistung im Bereich PC vs. Konsole durchaus ein Punkt. Eine 8800 GTX Ultra kostet nun mal die Kleinigkeit einer PS3. Und für den Differenzbetrag kann ich mir viele Spiele mit einem Preisunterschied von ca. € 20,- pro Spiel (PC vs. PS z.B.) kaufen. Darüberhinaus ist es mit 2 maligem Updaten im Verlauf eines PC Lebens nicht getan. Wenn eine Konsole 5 Jahre in Betrieb ist, wie beispielsweise die PS2, dann kann hier jeder mal hergehen und sich anschauen wo sein PC vor 5 Jahren, vor 3 Jahren und letztes Jahr technisch stand. Bei der Konsole mache ich mir jedenfalls keine Gedanken um Installationsprobleme, Aufrüsten, Ruckeln, techn. Anforderungen der Software.
Ich sehe das größere Entwicklungspotential bei den Konsolen. Hier werden Internet Browsen, Textverarbeitung und zahlreiche weitere - bislang der Domäne der PC zugerechnete - Eigenschaften zunehmend in die neuen Modelle eingepflegt werden.
Wenn die Anwendungsbreite des Prinzips "PC" allerdings in seiner gänzlichen "Nutzungs-Universalität" als eierlegende Wollmilchsau ersetzt werden soll, dann wird dies zunächst die sog. "Wohnzimmer PC" betreffen. Weit sind wir davon (was das Anwendungssprektrum der PS3 beispielsweise betrifft)  ja nicht mehr entfernt. 
Letztlich hat der Endverbraucher in der Hand, ob er sich zum willfährigen Opfer einer proprietären Konsolensystemlösung und somit in eine gewisse Abhängigkeit drängen läßt, oder mit ausreichenden Stückzahlen die Entwicklung des PC Bereichs unterstützt.

Damit mich hier keiner falsch versteht: Ich bin PC Spieler und werde für die Konsolen keine Lanze brechen, aber man muß hinsichtlich der Spiele in beiden Fällen schon eine gewisse Objektivität walten lassen. Argumente gibt es für beide Seiten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. November 2007)

Soulja110 am 21.11.2007 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte dich, alle paar Wochen erscheint hier doch ne News ala "Die Konsole wird den PC als Spieleplatform ablösen". Das ist ganz großer Mist.


 Der "Mist" ist eher, dass bei solchen "Diskussionen" zu viele Leute mitmischen, die recht wenig Ahnung vom Gesamtbild des Spielemarktes haben, nicht lesen können oder stark pauschalisieren. Es geht weder darum, dass der PC z.B. am 2008 keine Games mehr bekommt oder der PC völlig aus den Haushalten verschwindet. Das, worüber hier oder - wie du sagst immer wieder - gesprochen wird, ist die immer stärkere Abnahme des PCs als Spielgerät. Dazu muss man weder Prophet noch Konsolenfan sein, sondern sich einfach die Verkaufszahlen anschauen. Die sprechen eine sehr deutliche Sprache und die Entwicklung, die immer wieder den Bedeutungsverlust des PCs unterstreicht, zeichnet da ein sehr deutliches Bild. Es geht nicht darum, dass man auf einer Konsole Videoschnitt betreibt, sondern möglichst einfach und stressfrei zocken kann. Jede Plattform hat da Vor- und Nachteile, aber der PC als Arbeitstier kann vieles, aber wenig richtig gut.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. November 2007)

HanFred am 20.11.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* die rechenleistung der neuen konsolen soll also ein argument sein? im ernst? na gut, prozessormässig sind die  ganz passabel (mehr aber auch nicht) ausgestattet, dafür schwächeln die grafiklösungen. und Sony sparen immer noch mit RAM... mann sind das trottel.


 Die Leistung ist wohl wirklich kein (primärer) Grund. War er schon damals bei der PS1 und der PS2 nicht. Trotz schlechter Leistung verkauften sich Geräte und Spiele super, und besonders die Absatzzahlen der Software sprachen und sprechen auch heute noch eine klare Sprache. Technik ist imho sekundär (wenn es wirklich so relevant wäre, dann dürfte Wii ja wohl nicht die aktuelle Nummer 1 bei den Gerätezahlen sein). Generell haben "pure Next-Gen"-Konsolen einen interessanten Stand. Die PS3 ist praktisch überall deutlich hinter den Erwartungen geblieben, die XB360 primär in den USA sehr stark. Demnach ist - wenn man so denken will - eigentlich nur die Box ein mit dem PC halbwegs konkurrierendes Gerät - jedenfalls im Spielsegment. 

Eher dürften Lineup und Qualität Punkte für den Konsolenwahn sein. Der PC wird quasi konsequent demontiert. Dadurch, dass man immer öfter lausige PC-Ports bekommt, laufen logischerweise auch mehr Leute ins Konsolenlager. Und lachhafte Systemanforderungen wie die von Crysis, dürften sicherlich auch kaum förderlich sein, um den PC wieder für Käufergruppen interessant zu machen, die einfach nur spielen wollen.

Dieses Theater mit „wer ist schneller“ oder „welche Plattform hat die bessere Grafik“ ist generell debil. Der Massenmarkt will keine High-End-Grafik, er will einfach nur funktionierende Titel, die Spaß machen und problemlos laufen. Wenn es anders wäre, hätten sich Geräte wie PS1, PS2, Wii und ganz besonders der DS niemals so extrem verkauft. Natürlich bleibe ich dem PC auch treu, aber als Arbeitsgerät. Zum Spielen habe ich meine 3 anderen Plattformen, durch die ich auch ausgelastet genug bin. Meine aktuelle Hardwarekonfiguration lasse ich auslaufen, um dann irgendwann 2010 einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, mit dem man dann Zeugs wie Crysis und Co spielen kann. Der aktuelle Spielemarkt im PC-Segment ist mir einfach zu langweilig und zu nervig. Patch hier, Patch da, Multiplattformport hier, Multiplattformport da...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

Sind die CC/COs im *PC*Games-Forum bzw. *PC*Hardware-Forum am Ende garkeine *PC*-Nutzer? Ist alles nur eine riesengroße leicht zu platzene Seifenblase? Wird die Plattform der *PC*Games bzw *PC*Hardware nur ausgenutzt, um Konsolen-Propaganda zu verbreiten? Kommen die CC/COs etwa ursprünglich von der Kidszone oder Play Vanilla? Warum kommen mir solche Gedanken bei diesem Thread hier? Ist Grün das bessere Blau? Abgetreten...


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2007)

Mothman am 21.11.2007 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die CC/COs im *PC*Games-Forum bzw. *PC*Hardware-Forum am Ende garkeine *PC*-Nutzer? Ist alles nur eine riesengroße leicht zu platzene Seifenblase? Wird die Plattform der *PC*Games bzw *PC*Hardware nur ausgenutzt, um Konsolen-Propaganda zu verbreiten? Kommen die CC/COs etwa ursprünglich von der Kidszone oder Play Vanilla? Warum kommen mir solche Gedanken bei diesem Thread hier? Ist Grün das bessere Blau? Abgetreten...


ich war sogar lange zeit ein konsolenverweigerer, auch wenn ich mich nicht direkt auf diese lächerlichen glaubenskriegereien, wie sie an der tagesordnung sind, einlassen will und werde.
es ist auch heute noch so, dass meine konsolen primär staub ansetzen und höchstens alle paar wochen mal gestartet werden bzw. spiele ich ein topgame (subjektiv!) in wenigen tagen durch.
der PC ist immer noch meine erste wahl, allerdings kaufe ich immer häufiger games für die konsole, die sich meines erachtens nach nicht am besten mit maus und tastatur spielen lassen. und natürlich gewisse exklusivtitel, wobei mich auch viel davon total kalt lassen.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

HanFred am 21.11.2007 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 21.11.2007 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, ich wollte jetzt auch keinen Glaubenskrieg zwischen CC/Cos und "Otto-Normal-User" anzetteln, aber ist mir mal so aufgefallen, dass die hier am lautesten für die Konsolen brüllen hauptsächlich die Community-Knechte sind. Warum ist mir schleierhaft, bekommen sie doch hier ein kostenlose -auf PCGames basierende - Plattform zur Steigerung ihres Selbswertgefühls.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. November 2007)

Mothman am 21.11.2007 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die CC/COs im *PC*Games-Forum bzw. *PC*Hardware-Forum am Ende garkeine *PC*-Nutzer? Ist alles nur eine riesengroße leicht zu platzene Seifenblase? Wird die Plattform der *PC*Games bzw *PC*Hardware nur ausgenutzt, um Konsolen-Propaganda zu verbreiten? Kommen die CC/COs etwa ursprünglich von der Kidszone oder Play Vanilla? Warum kommen mir solche Gedanken bei diesem Thread hier? Ist Grün das bessere Blau? Abgetreten...


Nur weil ich PC-User bin, werde sich sicherlich nicht berauscht von blinder Loyalität den PC-Markt decken und künstlich loben, obwohl es keinen Grund dafür gibt. Dafür habe ich in den letzten Jahren einfach zu viel Dreck gekauft, der schlecht lief, kaum vom Hersteller unterstützt wurde oder auf andere Art starke qualitative Defizite aufzeigte. Fragt euch mal selbst: Findet ihr es okay, was da gerade im PC-Segment von Publishern und Entwicklern betrieben wird? Findet ihr es okay, diese Machenschaften finanziell zu unterstützen? Ich nicht, und da ich nicht mit dem Spielen aufhören will, musste ich eben das Lager wechseln.

Mit Propaganda (keine Angst, ich habe den ironischen Unterton wahrgenommen *g*) hat das nicht viel am Hut, eher mit einer (begründeten) Schilderung der Standpunkte. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## LordMclane (21. November 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 21.11.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht darum, dass man auf einer Konsole Videoschnitt betreibt, sondern möglichst einfach und stressfrei zocken kann. Jede Plattform hat da Vor- und Nachteile, aber der PC als Arbeitstier kann vieles, aber wenig richtig gut.



Aber doch, genau darum geht es.
Ein PC zuhause gehört mittlerweile fast zum Standard. Den braucht man so oder so - und sei nur für solch banale Sachen wie mal ne Bewerbung zu schreiben oder seine Urlaubsfotos auszudrucken. Ich kenne aktuell nur eine einzige Person, die noch keinen PC oder Laptop zu Hause stehen hat, und die ist weit über 80. 
Also wenn schon jeder Haushalt einen PC hat, warum dann nochmal extra Geld für eine Konsole ausgeben? Warum nicht einfach die Spiele auf dem PC installieren, der schon da ist?
Und wir reden ja nicht vom 400 € Office-PC. Jeder, auch wenn er sich für Technik überhaupt nicht interessiert, wird's dem Verkäufer sagen, ob er oder seine Kinder mit dem Gerät evtl. auch mal wird spielen wollen. Und dann kriegt er irgendeinen Medion Hastenichjesehn für 899 € angedreht  und so eine Mühle reicht doch für die Konsolenportierungen völlig aus. Also wenn der PC schonmal da ist, warum nicht nutzen? Warum zweimal Geld ausgeben?

Gäb's ab morgen keine Konsolen mehr, ich würd nichts vermissen.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 21.11.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil ich PC-User bin, werde sich sicherlich nicht berauscht von blinder Loyalität den PC-Markt decken und künstlich loben, obwohl es keinen Grund dafür gibt. Dafür habe ich in den letzten Jahren einfach zu viel Dreck gekauft, der schlecht lief, kaum vom Hersteller unterstützt wurde oder auf andere Art starke qualitative Defizite aufzeigte. Fragt euch mal selbst: Findet ihr es okay, was da gerade im PC-Segment von Publishern und Entwicklern betrieben wird? Findet ihr es okay, diese Machenschaften finanziell zu unterstützen? Ich nicht, und da ich nicht mit dem Spielen aufhören will, musste ich eben das Lager wechseln.
> 
> Mit Propaganda (keine Angst, ich habe den ironischen Unterton wahrgenommen *g*) hat das nicht viel am Hut, eher mit einer (begründeten) Schilderung der Standpunkte.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Du warst lange Zeit PC-User und stehst dem PC in einer solch schwierigen Zeit nicht bei? Shame on u!   
Kaum gibt es die geringsten Probleme wird einfach zum nächst besten Konkurenten gerannt und sich dort angebiedert. Etwas Loyalität in dieser furchtbaren, wirklich grauenhaften Tagen schadet doch nicht. Wo soll es denn mit den PCs nur hingehen, wenn die PCGames CCs/COs das Lager wechseln. Ich bin am verzweifeln ob euren feigen Kapitulation und tendiere zum Suizid. Ich werde mich mitsamt meinem angeschlossenen PC in die Badewanne stürtzen und dabei laut "Katharsis" brüllen. Leute der PC wird sterben, wenn ihr sowas schreibt...SEID IHR EUCH DESSEN BEWUSST?!


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

Mothman am 21.11.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist mir schleierhaft, bekommen sie doch hier ein kostenlose -auf PCGames basierende - Plattform zur Steigerung ihres Selbswertgefühls.




"wir" oder zumindest ich sorgen eigentlich nur dafür, dass ein gewisses gleichgewicht gewahrt bleibt und dinge richtiggestellt werden.

das hat nix mit "fanboytum" oder dergleichen zu tun.

viele hier wissen nunmal ganz offensichtlich nicht, um die realitäten auf dem markt. 
da helfen wir halt  mal gerne auf die sprünge.

es hilft doch wirklich keinem sich in die tasche zu lügen, indem man behauptet, dass der pc weltweit die spielemaschine nr.1 wäre.

mir ist übrigens das augenzwinkern nicht entgangen, mit dem du deinen beitrag verfasst hast. 
scheinbar muss man sich hier aber rechtfertigen, wenn man sich -wie gerade geschehen- anhören muss, was man denn überhaupt hier verloren hätte und weshalb man denn kein "konsolen magazin" lese   

noch ein wort zu meinen persönlichen spielgewohnheiten:
ich möchte, und das hab ich eigentlich schon oft genug geschrieben, den pc auch als spielegerät nicht missen.
titel wie civ, company of heroes etc.pp. will und werde ich niemals auf konsole spielen wollen.

nur alleine glücklich machend ist der pc nun eben nicht.
ausserdem gibts entwicklungen auf dem gesamten markt, deren symptome allerdings bislang vornehmlich auf pc zu beobachten sind, die mir nicht unbedingt gefallen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. November 2007)

Mothman am 21.11.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst lange Zeit PC-User und stehst dem PC in einer solch schwierigen Zeit nicht bei? Shame on u!


Ich würde dem PC-Spielemarkt ja gerne helfen, nur ist aktive Sterbehilfe in Deutschland leider verboten...   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

Bonkic am 21.11.2007 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> "wir" oder zumindest ich sorgen eigentlich nur dafür, dass ein gewisses gleichgewicht gewahrt bleibt und dinge richtiggestellt werden.
> 
> das hat nix mit "fanboytum" oder dergleichen zu tun.
> 
> ...


Also seid ihr hier die Wirtschaftsexperten mit dem allumfassenden Überblick und der Weisheit letzem Schluss? Achso, dann ist's ja klar.
Würde ja auch zugehen wie im Hühnerstall, wenn ihr nicht ab und zu die Leine etwas kürzer ziehen würdet. 
Ist das nicht langsam etwas Übermut? (das ist jetzt mal mein voller Ernst und nicht nur semi^^)



> es hilft doch wirklich keinem sich in die tasche zu lügen, indem man behauptet, dass der pc weltweit die spielemaschine nr.1 wäre.
> ...
> nur alleine glücklich machend ist der pc nun eben nicht.
> ausserdem gibts entwicklungen auf dem gesamten markt, deren symptome allerdings bislang vornehmlich auf pc zu beobachten waren, die mir nicht unbedingt gefallen.



Behaupte ich doch auch nicht/hab ich nie behauptet. Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich immer auch parallel eine Playstation hatte/habe. Nur höre ich z.B: seit der PS2 auf mir Konsolen-Zeug zu kaufen, weil mir das - im Verhältnis wie selten ich damit spiele- zu teuer geworden ist. 
Natürlich muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was für ihn am Besten ist. Aber deshalb "stirbt" der PC  doch nicht und es hat auch kein Markt den anderen "besiegt". Die Diskussion ist nicht mal diskussionswürdig, das wollte ich unter anderem auch mit meinen (leicht, aber nur GANZ leicht) ironischen Beiträgen andeuten.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

Mothman am 21.11.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also seid ihr hier die Wirtschaftsexperten mit dem allumfassenden Überblick und der Weisheit letzem Schluss? Achso, dann ist's ja klar.
> Würde ja auch zugehen wie im Hühnerstall, wenn ihr nicht ab und zu die Leine etwas kürzer ziehen würdet.
> Ist das nicht langsam etwas Übermut? (das ist jetzt mal mein voller Ernst und nicht nur semi^^)



man muss kein genie sein, um behaupten zu können, dass der pc- markt deutlich (!) kleiner ist als der konsolenmarkt.
dafür muss man sich ua nur mal die verkaufszahlen diverser plattformübergreifender titel anschauen.

auf dem pc gibts pro jahr vielleicht einen millionenseller- auf konsole unzählige.
was natürlich nicht zuletzt daran liegt, dass konsolen weltweit gefragt sind- der pc nicht.

das solls jetzt aber gewesen sein damit und als allwissend will ich mich ganz gewiss nicht hinstellen.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

Bonkic am 21.11.2007 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> auf dem pc gibts pro jahr vielleicht einen millionenseller- auf konsole unzählige.
> was natürlich nicht zuletzt daran liegt, dass konsolen weltweit gefragt sind- der pc nicht.
> ..



Bezogen auf die USA mag das stimmen, aber in Europa bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Es könnte ja auch an der mangelnen Auswahl der Konsolenspiele liegen?! 
Aber egal, ich muss jetzt kacken*.   


*toll, jetzt hast du's geschafft.^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. November 2007)

Mothman am 21.11.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also seid ihr hier die Wirtschaftsexperten mit dem allumfassenden Überblick und der Weisheit letzem Schluss? Achso, dann ist's ja klar. Würde ja auch zugehen wie im Hühnerstall, wenn ihr nicht ab und zu die Leine etwas kürzer ziehen würdet.
> Ist das nicht langsam etwas Übermut? (das ist jetzt mal mein voller Ernst und nicht nur semi^^)


 Durch das regelmäßige Konsumieren der Quartalsberichte, Hardwareverkaufszahlen, Softwareverkaufszahlen, Finanzberichte und anderer Quellen kann man eben extrem leicht erkennen, dass PC-Spiele einfach keinen Stich setzen, und bezogen auf den finanziellen Faktor fast schon unbedeutend wirken. Dazu muss man kein Wirtschaftsexperte sein, sondern einfach nur jemand, der die entsprechenden News auf den Branchenseiten liest und befähigt ist, 4 mit 2 zu addieren. Was wir hier erzählen ist kein Sci-Fi, es ist die Realität, die jeder Publisher in den entsprechenden Berichten konstruiert. Und dies ist nicht erst seit der "Next-Gen" so, das Phänomen startete bereits damals mit dem Launch der PS1, vergrößerte sich aber natürlich mit dem Launch der PS2, und ist nun ein fester Faktor in der Branche. Multiplattformspiele mit dem Fokus auf Leadplattformen (heute eben die XB360) sind die Zukunft, vielleicht wird der PC mal wieder eine Leadplattform (die er aber niemals war), nur halte ich dies für extrem unwahrscheinlich.

Mal einige Beispiele der letzten Monate: Bioshock war auf der XB360 ein sehr erfolgreiches Spiel, auf dem PC hingegen eher durchschnittlich unterwegs. Dank der Box-Version konnten Irrational + Take 2 einen großen Erfolg verzeichnen, ohne Box-Version wäre Bioshock - in bester System Shock 2-Tradition - wohl ein finanzieller Reinfall geworden. Weil sich andere Marken auf dem PC schlicht nicht verkaufen, werden gewisse Spiele auch nicht mehr für die Plattform konzipiert: Lego Star Wars: Die komplette Saga, Lego Indiana Jones, Manhunt 2, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, The Simpsons und Co.
Erstaunlich auch, dass PC-Studios wie Epic oder Valve nun zeitgleich ihre Titel für Konsole bringen, ein UT3 gar nach einem Konsolenspiel aussieht (bezogen auf das Menü). Es ist eben ein Fakt, dass der PC-Markt nebensächlich ist, und man das große Glück (finanziell und oftmals auch spielerisch wegen der größeren Abwechslung) auf der Konsole findet - laut Auffassung der Hersteller, und eben auch der Kunden.

Regards, eX!


----------



## LordMephisto (21. November 2007)

Mothman am 21.11.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezogen auf die USA mag das stimmen, aber in Europa bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Es könnte ja auch an der mangelnen Auswahl der Konsolenspiele liegen?!


Was interessiert z.b. Microsoft das Europa ein starker PC Markt ist, wenn Halo 3 in den USA, in einer Woche 300Mio $ Umsatz macht und ca. 2,7 Mio Xboxler es Online spielten (und jetzt wegen den Online Zahlen nicht mit WoW kommen  ) . Das sind Zahlen von denen der reine PC Markt träumt und da macht man sich als Entwickler sicherlich seine Gedanken, wo man zukünftig den Schwerpunkt setzt. Und das ist bei den Verkaufszahlen sicherlich eher die Konsole


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. November 2007)

Mothman am 21.11.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezogen auf die USA mag das stimmen, aber in Europa bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Es könnte ja auch an der mangelnen Auswahl der Konsolenspiele liegen?!


Mangelnde Auswahl der Spiele? Die Konsolen (gerade die XB360) haben vielschichtigere und alternativere Genres, als der PC. Sogar der Strategie-Sektor wird gerade auf Konsole bevölkert (obwohl sicherlich noch keine Alternative zum PC), und diverse Online-Rollenspiele sind auch schon in der Mache. Faktisch ist es doch so, dass heute wahrscheinlich 70% der PC-Spiele von der Konsole kommen.

Hier die bekanntesten Titel aus dem Jahre 2007, und ihre wahre Herkunft, bzw. vornehmliche Ausrichtung ("Leadplattform"):
- Call of Duty 4 -> X-Box 360 & PS3
- Bioshock -> X-Box 360
- Stranglehold -> X-Box 360
- Blacksite -> X-Box 360
- Kane & Lynch -> X-Box 360
- Assassins Creed -> X-Box 360
- Unreal Tournament 3 -> X-Box 360 & PS3
- Haze -> PS3 (former X-Box 360)
- Episode 2 -> Fokus auf alle Plattformen
- Quake Wars -> Fokus auf alle Plattformen
- C&C3 -> Fokus auf X-Box 360 und PC

Was bleibt dann noch für den PC, wenn es die oben genannten Titel nicht gegeben hätte?

- Crysis

-World in Conflict (soll auch für die Box kommen, da die PC-Fassung mal wieder untergegangen ist)
-
Hellgate London (soll aber wohl auch für X-Box 360) kommen.

Ohne die verhassten Konsolen (die eben das finanzielle Zugpferd Nummer 1 für kritische Titel der Marke Bioshock sind), hätte der PC-Markt 2007 ja praktisch nichts zum Spielen gehabt. Fakt ist: Auch die Konsolen-Hater brauchen die Konsolen als konkurrierende Plattform, weil die sonst schlicht nichts im Regal hätten. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Von den exklusiven Titeln für X-Box 360 (Mass Effect, Halo4, Halo Wars), Wii (Mario, Zelda, Samus) und PS3 (Drakes Fortune, Resistance, MGS, FF) muss ich wohl nicht anfangen. 

Dann natürlich noch die großen Leadplattform-Hoffnungen GTA4, Spore, The Force Unleashed und Resi5. Die wollen die PC'ler ja auch haben, onanieren bei jeder News von GTA4, meckern aber im Gegenzug über die scheiß Konsolen. Leute, wacht auf, ohne Konsolen gäbe es den PC-Spielemarkt vielleicht gar nicht mehr. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 21.11.2007 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> text



Also war der PC also IMMER schon ein "Auslaufmodell der Spielebranche"? Warum führen wir dann überhaupt diese Diskussion und warum wurde dann überhaupt so ein Artikel veröffentlich? Deine Aussage führt das Ganze ab absurdum! Wenn doch schon seit der PS1 die Konsolen wirtschaftlich mehr Erfolg haben (bezweifel ich ja nicht), ist der PC also schon seit da an ein "Auslaufmodell". Und warum gibt es immer noch die PCGames, Spiele wie Crysis (um mal ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nennen), tausende von PC-Spiele-Webseiten, Regale voller PC-Spiele, ganze Firmen die sich nur mit PC-Spielen beschäftigen etc. ? Warum werden PC-Entwickler mittlerweile schon vom Staat gefördert, wenn das Ganze doch schon seit der PS1 ein Auslaufmodell ist? Ist das nicht wirr? 
Also: Es mag ja sein, dass konsolen mehr Kohle abwerfen, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass PC-Spiele nur noch ein paar Freaks in heruntergekommenen Kellerwohnungen spielen. Auch nicht in naher oder ferne Zukunft. 
Exakt das will ich euch doch klar machen: Die Diskussion ist bescheuert, weil es 3 Spielertypen gibt und IMMER GEBEN WIRD:
1. Der reine PC-Spieler, der (aus welchen Gründen auch immer...völlig belangslos) keine Konsole in sein Haus lässt
2. Der reine Konsolen-Spieler , der (aus welchen Gründen auch immer...völlig belangslos) keinen PC in sein Haus lässt
3. Der Hybrid, der es versteht für sich die Vorteile beider Plattformen auszunutzen und - je nach Bedarf und Spiel - beides nutzt

Ob Konsolen nun wirtschaftlich erfolgreicher sind oder nicht juckt die PC-Spieler einfach mal nicht die Bohne. Weil der Markt für PC-Spiele ist immer noch groß genug, dass jedes Jahr hunderte von PC-Spielen auf den Markt kommen. Oder ist dem etwa nicht so?

EDIT: Um das NOCHMAL EINDEUTIG klar zu stellen: Ich bin und war nie ein Konsolen-hasser, weil ich (wie schon mehrfach geschrieben) auch immer eine Playstation besessen habe.

EDIT: Auch wenn die Spiele (zumindest die "Hits") zum Teil wohl ursprünglich für die Konsolen gemacht wurden, so ist doch die Hardware ursprünglich für PCs gemacht. Also wenn ihr mir schon so kommt, dann würde es so gesehen ohne PCs überhaupt nicht sowas wie Konsolen geben. Denn was Konrad Zuse seinerzeit entwickelt hat, war mit Sicherheit keine riesengroße XboX.


----------



## Donatell (21. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Kakaumonster am 20.11.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist undbleibt der PC Spielemaschine Nummer 1!!!
> Hab zwar auch ne PS3 (als Blurayspieler für mein Heimkino und für exlusive Titel)  und die alte X-Box (wird bald verhökert) ... aber meinen PC seh ich nie bedroht ... der wird regelmäßig aktuell gehalten ...
> Für mich ist die Steuerung mancher Spiele auf konsolen ein Graus ... besonders Shooter




Das sehe ich ganz genauso. 
Sollte die Steuerung der Konsolen nicht endlich mal auf vordermann gebracht werden, werde ich mir auch keine zulegen. Ich kann keinen Shooter spielen an dem ich Automatisches zielen habe und nur den Hebele nach oben oder unten bewegen muss...das macht doch keinen Spass, fördert nicht das reaktionsvermögen und macht meiner Meinung nach mit der Zeit stupide.
Man sollte ein Mauspad und Maus mit den Konsolen liefern und steuern können, dann wäre es eine überlegung wert, zumal das dauernde Wettrüsten entfallen würde.
Aber es ist nunmal Fakt, das die Spilebranche keine gescheuten Spiele auf Konsole hat, deshalb werde ich meinem geliebten PC noch lange treu bleiben, auch wenn ich noch ettliche Euro in Ihn reinstecken muss, irgendie gehts immer und es macht Spass (Sofern man das Geld hat)


----------



## LordMephisto (21. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Donatell am 21.11.2007 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es ist nunmal Fakt, das die Spilebranche keine gescheuten Spiele auf Konsole hat,


Ersetze doch bitte "Fakt" durch "Meiner Meinung nach", den so ist eher Fakt das du anscheinend noch nie die ein oder andere Perle auf Konsole gespielt hast.


----------



## Jay-Py (21. November 2007)

*AW:*

Kann es nicht vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass viele die Konsole bevorzugen, weil ihnen der PC zu kompliziert ist ???

Bei der Konsole bekomme ich ein komplett eingerichtetes System, in das ich nur noch mein Game einlegen muss und schon kann es losgehen.
Gibt es ein Update, so popt mir beim Einschalten der Konsole bzw. Starten des Spiels direkt eine Info hoch bzw. ich brauche nur eine Funktion "Nach updates suchen" auszuführen.

Beim PC jedoch, muss ich noch wer-weis-was für Einstellungen machen, mal ganz zu schweigen von der Zusammenstellung eines Systems. Klar, es gibt auch hier vorgefertigte Komplett-PCs, aber die haben meist kein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich muss mich hier noch selbst um aktuelle Treiber kümmern, über deren Erscheinen ich nicht informiert werde.

Mit der Zeit werden PC und Konsole wohl immer weiter zusammenwachsen. Die heutigen Konsolen bestehen auch aus Prozessoren, Grafikeinheiten und Arbeitsspeicher, sind mit anderen Worten auch eine Art "PC".
Irgendwann könnte ich mir also vorstellen, dass es ein einheitliches System zum Spielen gibt. Wird sicher noch eine Weile dauern, aber darauf läuft es hinaus...

Wenn man id-Software (Doom Serie) glauben schenken darf, so soll deren neuen id-Tech 5 Engine sowohl auf PC, als auch auf Konsolen laufen, OHNE das größere Anpassungen nötig sind. Sollte dies funktionieren, so werden auch andere Entwickler einen solchen Schritt wagen (sofern sie es nicht schon längst im stillen Kämmerlein tun).
Der erste Schritt in Richtung einheitliches System wäre damit also getan...


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (21. November 2007)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir gerade einen regelrechten Trend erleben und zwar der der Hardwareanforderungen.... sicher ist, dass Spiele wie Crysis und ähnliche hohe Anforderungen haben, es war aber auch in der Vergangenheit nicht anders, dass die entwickler einen hohen standart ansetzen um damit langfristig arbeiten zu können, dieser hohe standart wird sich sicherlich über die nächsten Jahre strecken, und crysis war nun einer der 1. Spiele...

Konsolen hin oder her, ich würde mir auch gerne eine kaufen, würde die

1. nicht so viel Geld kosten
2. mehr auf Onlinespiele setzen
3. mehr auf Shooter wie BF2 setzen!

solange die Tatsachen sich nicht ändern bleib ich beim PC


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. November 2007)

Mothman am 21.11.2007 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Also war der PC also IMMER schon ein "Auslaufmodell der Spielebranche"?


Eher ein Hoffnungsträger, der sich niemals wirklich gegen die Konsolen durchsetzen konnte (zumindest laut Absatzzahlen der Spiele). Die goldene Zeit hatte der PC wohl von 1995 - 2005, in dem Zeitraum kamen recht viele Spiele primär und exklusiv für den PC, oder wurden erst später konvertiert (Doom 3, Max Payne, HL2, Flashpoint, Counter-Strike). Damals war der Markt noch in euphorischer Laune, der PC galt als interessantes und vielfältigeres Medium - was ja eigentlich auch richtig ist -, nur kam die Ernüchterung für die Publisher (die eben bestimmen, welche Plattform siegt und welche nicht) recht schnell. Man steckte viel Geld in Spiele wie Thief, Outcast, Deus Ex, System-Shock, XIII, Beyond Good & Evil und was kam am Ende raus? Eine derbe Enttäuschung für die Publisher, einige Studios wurden gar aufgelöst (Looking Glass), Serien wurden stark für den Markt vereinfacht (Deus Ex 2) und Fortsetzungen wurden eingestampft (Outcast 2). Der PC-Markt hatte es damals in der Hand, doch er wollte keine kreativen Titel, ergo begann hier der Verfall und der starke Kurzwechsel. Spiele mit abgedrehten Ideen ähnlich wie in BG&E zu sehen verkauften sich auf der Konsole gut, und entsprechend änderte sich der Kurs vieler Publisher und Entwickler. Die Auswirkungen des Wechsels sieht man gerade im PC-Segment überdeutlich: Mainstreamware, quasi keine abgedrehten Konzepte mehr, angepasste Spiele für den Massenmarkt, ohne aber damit Einnahmen erzielen zu können, die mit denen von den Konsolen vergleichbar wären. 





> Warum führen wir dann überhaupt diese Diskussion und warum wurde dann überhaupt so ein Artikel veröffentlich?


 Frag den Redi. Aber ich sehe die Sache so, dass der PC seine Chancen verspielt hat, und dies nun auch die Zeitschriften mitbekommen. PC-Games kann man problemlos auch in Multiplattform-Games umbenennen, da quasi fast alle Titel über die berichtet wird, auch für anderen Plattformen kommen. Deutlich wird dann auch die Intention beim Hype für den letzten echten PC-Shooter Crysis deutlich, dann siehe Klassiker-Tests, die dann doch wieder belegen, dass der PC-Markt vor einigen Jahren anders war, dann die regelmäßigen Artikel der Marke "PC geht vor die Hunde", und natürlich noch die sinkenden Auflagen der PC-Magazine mit purem PC-Schwerpunkt. 

Schlussfolge: Hersteller gaben dem PC damals eine gute Chance, brachten viele qualitativ hochwertige Titel raus, die größtenteils keinen Erfolg hatten, und somit die Luft aus der Plattform nahmen. Auf Konsolen findet man noch immer komische Comic-Games und schlicht groteske Titel mit kreativen Inhalten, auf dem PC ist so etwas seit Jahren nicht mehr zu finden, weil es sich dort eben nicht verkauft.


> Deine Aussage führt das Ganze ab absurdum! Wenn doch schon seit der PS1 die Konsolen wirtschaftlich mehr Erfolg haben (bezweifel ich ja nicht), ist der PC also schon seit da an ein "Auslaufmodell".


Siehe Erklärung oben. Chancen wurden nicht genutzt. Ergo machte sich der PC selbst irgendwie zum Auslaufmodell, obwohl der Markt mehr als genug getan hat, um dies zu verhindern...nur braucht es auch Kunden, die solche Inhalte wollen. 





> Und warum gibt es immer noch die PCGames, Spiele wie Crysis (um mal ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nennen), tausende von PC-Spiele-Webseiten, Regale voller PC-Spiele, ganze Firmen die sich nur mit PC-Spielen beschäftigen etc. ?


Paper-Mags verlieren immer mehr Kunden, Crysis ist eine deutlich gepushte Ausnahme, die wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann auf Konsole landen wird, die Regale sind voll, nur womit? Spiele für 15 Euro aus Polen und Russland, Konsolenports wie Gears of War oder Rainbow Six. Mehrplattformware wie Bioshock oder Raving Rabbids. Echte exklusive Qualität _nur_ für den PC findest du kaum noch. Da ist dann wirklich Crysis der letzte Titel, der die Fahne für den PC hält. Und welche Firma bitte beschäftigt sich nur noch mit PC-Spielen? Nicht einmal Crytek tut dies, da die damals beim ersten Far Cry-Titel für Konsole kreativen und technischen Beistand geleistet haben. Die "großen" PC-Studios sind entweder weg (Looking Glass), aufgekauft (Westwood) oder entwickeln Titel für alle / andere Plattformen (Valve, Epic, Remedy (!!!), BioWare (!!!), Irrational). Du siehst die Sache etwas zu rosig, oder du hast verpasst, wie die Studios langsam ihre Prioritäten verschoben haben.


> Also: Es mag ja sein, dass konsolen mehr Kohle abwerfen, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass PC-Spiele nur noch ein paar Freaks in heruntergekommenen Kellerwohnungen spielen. Auch nicht in naher oder ferne Zukunft.


Sagt auch keiner, nur sprechen die Zahlen eben eine deutliche Sprache: Konsolen-Markt > PC-Markt. Und die aktuelle Generation hat den Trend eben zusätzlich betont, weil erstmalig eine Konsole zum Launch deutlich schneller war (XB360 Ende 2005) als ein PC zum damaligen Zeitpunkt). Heute ist der Geschwindigkeitsbonus nicht mehr da, aber das Gerät ist etabliert, und hat eine feste Hardwarebasis mit einer sehr großen Programmbibliothek.





> Exakt das will ich euch doch klar machen: Die Diskussion ist bescheuert, weil es 3 Spielertypen gibt und IMMER GEBEN WIRD:
> 1. Der reine PC-Spieler, der (aus welchen Gründen auch immer...völlig belangslos) keine Konsole in sein Haus lässt
> 2. Der reine Konsolen-Spieler , der (aus welchen Gründen auch immer...völlig belangslos) keinen PC in sein Haus lässt
> 3. Der Hybrid, der es versteht für sich die Vorteile beider Plattformen auszunutzen und - je nach Bedarf und Spiel - beides nutzt


Nur geht es nicht darum, es geht darum, wer die _meisten_ Kunden hat. Denn viele Kunden bedeuten automatisch viele Spiele, viele Genres und viele Bereiche die man abdecken kann. Außerdem ist da die Bereitschaft der Hersteller größer, auch mal komische Spiele zu entwickeln. Aufgrund der fehlenden starken Basis im PC-Segment, ist eben auch diese Bereitschaft der Hersteller hier kaum noch vorhanden. Bestimmt wird es auch in vielen Jahren noch PC-Spieler geben, nur wird das Angebot der Titel bezogen auf die Qualität einfach geringer werden, außer es kommt eine große Trendwende, die ich atm aber nicht sehe.





> Ob Konsolen nun wirtschaftlich erfolgreicher sind oder nicht juckt die PC-Spieler einfach mal nicht die Bohne. Weil der Markt für PC-Spiele ist immer noch groß genug, dass jedes Jahr hunderte von PC-Spielen auf den Markt kommen. Oder ist dem etwa nicht so?


Wie oben geschrieben, welche von den Hunderten Spielen sind noch "echte" PC-Spiele, welche Ports und welche einfach nur Billigwahre? Wenn du stark runterrechnest, dann sieht du, was wirklich noch für den PC kommt, und das ist pro Jahr nicht viel.

Regards, eX!

*Edit*: Scheinbar hat auch der *PC-Markt keinen echten Bock auf Crysis*. "Nur" ein öder Platz 4 für DAS PC-Spiel mit höchsten Wertungen seit HL2. Die schlechte Platzierung dürfte wohl auch die Erklärung dafür sein, dass PCGames.de keine News zu den aktuellen Saturncharts gemacht hat...bei Bioshock gab es damals direkt eine, okay, das Spiel war auch direkt am ersten Verkaufstag auf Platz 1...

-> http://saturn.computec.de/saturn/entertainment/games/index.cfm?menu=1500


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (21. November 2007)

ach so noch zum Abschluss, ich wäre nämlich froh, müsste ich nicht immer aufrüsten...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				LordMclane am 21.11.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.11.2007 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast es nicht verstanden. Für die ganz alltäglichen Arbeiten reicht ein wirklich alter PC. Ein Rechner, der die ganzen aktuellen AAA-Games der letzten 12 Monate nicht einmal starten könnte. Von "gut spielbar" ganz zu schweigen. Mit einer 899€-Medion-Hardware kommt man dann auch nicht so sonderlich weit und gerade wenn man sich die Portierungen / Umsetzungen aktueller Next-Gen-Konsolenspieler, dann lassen sich viele davon nicht so gut auf einem 08/15-mittelklassen-PC zocken. Für "auch mal zocken" ist so ein PC sogar ganz und gar nicht geeignet. Von typischen PC-Problemen wie Treiberchaos, Aktivierungen, massiven Bugs und zahlreichen Hürden, die gerade den Gelegenheitsspielern ordentlich die Suppe versalzen können, noch gar nicht gesprochen. Gerade wer da auf den PC setzt, der gibt das Geld doch doppelt und dreifach aus, da ständig nachgerüstet werden muss. Und zwar nicht alle 5-6 Jahre, wie bei den Konsolen, sondern alle 12 bis 24 Monate.





			
				Mothman am 21.11.2007 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Konsolen nun wirtschaftlich erfolgreicher sind oder nicht juckt die PC-Spieler einfach mal nicht die Bohne.


 So blauäugig und verschlossen kann man nun doch wirklich nicht argumentieren. Der wirtschaftliche Erfolg ist DAS Argument für eine Plattform / Umsetzung. Wenn sich Game X auf Plattform Y merklich besser verkauft, als auf Plattform Z, dann wird dadurch maßgeblich bestimmt, welche Plattform beim nächsten Spiel Vorrang hat.




			
				Mothman am 21.11.2007 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil der Markt für PC-Spiele ist immer noch groß genug, dass jedes Jahr hunderte von PC-Spielen auf den Markt kommen. Oder ist dem etwa nicht so?


 Nicht die Masse ist ausschlaggeben (auf den Konsolen gibt es auch einige Hundert Titel im Jahr), sondern ob am Ende Gewinn bei rauskommt oder eben nicht. Was man nur auf jeden Fall bedenken sollt ist die Markgröße. Es gibt PC im dreistelligen Millionenbereich. Trotzdem werden darauf deutlich weniger Games verkauft / von einem Game merklich weniger Exemplare an den Mann/Frau gebracht, als auf einer deutlich kleineren Konsolenbasis.




			
				Mothman am 21.11.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.11.2007 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann wage doch mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand und schau, was etwa in England in den Top 40 der Gamingcharts steht. klick
Wenn man genau hinschaut, dann findet man dort sogar Crysis. (Tipp: Nicht bei Top 10 suchen)





			
				Jay-Py am 21.11.2007 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es nicht vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass viele die Konsole bevorzugen, weil ihnen der PC zu kompliziert ist ???


 Das ist auf jeden Fall ein ganz wichtiger Punkt.


----------



## Jay-Py (21. November 2007)

Insolvenzprofi am 21.11.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ach so noch zum Abschluss, ich wäre nämlich froh, müsste ich nicht immer aufrüsten...



Aber warum rüstet man denn auf ???Doch um neuen Techniken zu nutzen.
Ich kaufe mir eine neue Grafikkarte ja nicht auf Jux und Dollerei, sondern weil ich aktuelle Spiele damit in der höchsten Pracht erleben will.

Die Games entwickeln sich ja auch weiter. Würden die Spiele-Engines auf dem Stand vor 4 Jahre stehen geblieben sein, müsste man auch keine neuen PC-Hardware kaufen...


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.11.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 21.11.2007 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hst du natürlich recht. Die Aussage war etwas "sinnlos" von mir. Denn ohne wirtschaftliche Erfolg wird auch nicht mehr investiert. 
Aber ich finde trotzdem, dass es immer Spiele in guter Qualität und ausreichender Quantität für den PC geben wird. Ich sehe das eventuell etwas zu rosig (wie ihr es formuliert habt), aber ihr seht das auch gleichzeitig zu schwarz.

Klar, wer sich nicht auch mal mit Konfiguration und Treiberaktualisierung beschäftigen will und der Technik, die eigentlich das Ganze erst ermöglicht, weil er nicht mehr genug Grips dafür hat (siehe die ganzen Konsolen-Kiddies - und NEIN, ihr seit jetzt nicht gemeint^^), der greift zu den Konsolen. Das war früher auch schon so und ist kein neues Phänomen.
Unterm Strich ist es doch so, dass die Leute in Wirklichkeit aus Bequemlichkeit zu Konsolen greifen. Klar, das ist ihnen nicht vorzuwerfen. Warum schwer, wenn es auch einfach geht. Aber - wie geschrieben - ich bin mit (Spiele-)PCs groß geworden und verdamme die jetzt nicht gleich, nur weil der Großteil der Bevölkerung lieber an Konsolen spielt. Der Großteil der Bevölkerung liest auch die BILD-Zeitung (oder noch schlimmer im Osten: Der Kurier), aber ist die BILD-Zeitung dadurch gleich besser, als z.B. Der Tagesspiegel?


----------



## Mito (21. November 2007)

*AW:*

also ich hab kein bock später meine lieblingstitel mit nem controller vor der klotze zocken zu müssen


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Mito am 21.11.2007 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab kein bock später meine lieblingstitel mit nem controller vor der klotze zocken zu müssen



Du meintest wohl: In deiner Kotze.


----------



## cbw249 (21. November 2007)

Alle Jahre wieder pünklich zum Weihnachtsgeschäft wird der PC totgesagt und totgeschrieben. 
Das der Pc in den letzten jahren abgebaut hat ist logisch. Aber die Konsolenschlacht zwischen PS, WII und X-Box wird auch ein ende haben und dann lebt der Pc immer noch weiter.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

cbw249 am 21.11.2007 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Jahre wieder pünklich zum Weihnachtsgeschäft wird der PC totgesagt und totgeschrieben.
> Das der Pc in den letzten jahren abgebaut hat ist logisch. Aber die Konsolenschlacht zwischen PS, WII und X-Box wird auch ein ende haben und dann lebt der Pc immer noch weiter.



Vorsicht, du riskierst gerade deine Karos.    



Spoiler



Bitte nicht ernst nehmen, ich konnte mir den nicht verkneifen.


----------



## SiNisTroN (21. November 2007)

ich weis nicht wie oft der pc schon als spieleplattform für tot erklärt wurde - es ist noch nie eingetreten. ich denke auch nicht dass der pc verschwinden wird. für strategiespiele und ego-shooter ist der pc nunmal das gerät schlechthin und so beschissene portierungen von strategiespielen wie z.b. cnc3 bestätigen da meine ansicht.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (21. November 2007)

habe ja schon vieles zu dem thema geschrieben. aber etwas kleiens am rande. wer gerne call of duty zockt sollte mal die steuerung auf der box ausprobieren. ich bin ein alter pc shooter spieler und weiss die vorteile von maus und tastatur , doch diese steuerung hat mich echt überrascht. für einen zienlich hektischen konsolenshooter bin ich begeistert.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 21.11.2007 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Der Großteil der Bevölkerung liest auch die BILD-Zeitung (oder noch schlimmer im Osten: Der Kurier), aber ist die BILD-Zeitung dadurch gleich besser, als z.B. Der Tagesspiegel?


Wirklich schade. Bis hierhin hätte ich dir durchaus zugestimmt. Der PC wird sicherlich nie ganz untergehen und in einigen Bereichen durchaus die Stärken weiter ausbauen. Und sicherlich greif(t)/en man / viele zur Konsolen, weil die ganze Handhabung einfacher ist. Bescheiden ist es nur, dass von dir zum Ende der Bild-Vergleich kommen muss, der völlig am Thema vorbeigeht und ein argumentativer Rohrkrepierer ist. Die Diskussion bezüglich Anspruchs von Spielen gab es ja vor einiger Zeit schon, daher will ich hier nicht wieder so weit ausholen. Nur ist es ganz sicher nicht so, dass sich der PC da besonders hervorhebt. Anspruchsvolle und weniger anspruchsvolle Games gibt es für alle Systeme und die Multi-Titel nehmen sich nicht einmal was.





			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 21.11.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ein alter pc shooter spieler und weiss die vorteile von maus und tastatur , doch diese steuerung hat mich echt überrascht. für einen zienlich hektischen konsolenshooter bin ich begeistert.


Es ist sind auch oft bei vielen einfach nur Berührungsängste oder Sichtweisen, wie „Was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass isst er nicht“. Sicherlich besteht ein Unterschied zwischen Pad und Maus. Nur gibt es durchaus gelungene „Mittelwege“ zwischen 100% Autoaim und keinerlei Zielhilfen, um Spaß zu haben und genau darum geht es doch am Ende. Zudem bringen viele PCler das M&T-Argument, stellen sich dann aber teilweise quer und wollen ein Rennspiel oder Jump & Run mit Maus & Tastatur spielen und regen sich dabei über die unausgereifte Steuerung auf. Da ein Gamepad zu verwenden wäre für manche wohl Hochverrat.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.11.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 21.11.2007 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, jetzt bin ich aber fertig mit den Nerven, weil ich dich enttäuscht habe.   

Es ging mir nur darum, dass sich Gutes eben leider nicht immer durchsetzt in der Wirtschaft. Natürlich gehen die Meinungen auseinander, was nun gut ist und was schlecht. Eben genauso wie bei der Wahl der Zeitung bzw. der Wahl der Spieleplattform. Wenn du mir jetzt bitte erklärst, was daran ein "argumentativer Rohrkrepierer" ist, kann ich vielleicht wieder besser schlafen.


EDIT: Irgendwie werde ich der Diskussion langsam aber sicher überdrüssig. Mehr als 2 Schritte auf euren Standpunkt zukommen kann ich nicht. Dann müssen wir unsere konträren Meinunge einfach als gegeben akzeptieren.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 21.11.2007 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr als 2 Schritte auf euren Standpunkt zukommen kann ich nicht.



was ist den angeblich _unser_ "standpunkt".  :-o 

grösstenteils hab ich doch bislang eigentlich nur fakten dargelegt, so wie die meisten anderen ebenfalls.
meine meinung dazu spielt ja auch gar keine rolle.

ob jetzt die spiele hier oder dort "besser" oder sontwas sind, ist nunmal in der tat rein subjektiv, zu dem thema können wir uns eine "diskussion" wirklich sparen.

wenn du  meinst konsolen und konsolenspiele wären in der mehrzahl dämlich bzw pc- spiele intelligenter, und darauf war ja dein bild- vergleich wohl gemünzt, dann soll das eben deine meinung sein.
hab ich kein problem mit.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 21.11.2007 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, darauf können wir uns einigen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

*AW:*

hier noch eine ganz gut zum thema passende aktuelle meldung:



> Gamasutra unterhielt sich mit John Carmack über den derzeitigen Stand des PC-Markts. Verkommt jenes System nicht immer mehr zu einer Plattform, die sekundär für die Umsetzung von Konsolentiteln in Betracht gezogen wird? Ja, so id Softwares Technical Director, wer auf mehrere Plattformen setze, habe primär die Konsolen im Blick.
> 
> PC-Spiele könnten zwar grafisch besser aussehen, auch seien die Systeme deutlich leistungsstärker - große Unterschiede werde es allerdings unter diesen Umständen nicht geben. Traditionell seien die Möglichkeit, die Geräte untereinander zu vernetzen und Mods eine Domäne des PCs gewesen - Microsoft & Co. hätten aber im Onlinebereich aufgeholt, Mods und Add-ons würden langsam auch ihren Weg in die Konsolenwelt finden.
> 
> ...



_4players/ gamasutra_


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2007 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch eine ganz gut zum thema passende aktuelle meldung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was uns ja dann in gewisserweise allen Recht gibt und somit alle zufrieden sein können.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

*AW:*

und noch was aktuelles zum thema, dieses mal von crytek:
(die beiden meldungen stammen übrigens in der tat von heute, die hab ich mir  nicht irgendwo krampfhaft zusammengesucht)



> Gerade erst hat Cryteks Michael Khaimzon bei der Fertigstellung des Shooters Crysis geholfen, nun spricht er mit GamesIndustry unter anderem über PCs und Konsolen.
> 
> Obwohl er nur wenig Zeit mit Konsolen verbracht hat, hält er den PC in vielen Bereichen für besser und sieht sie nicht wirklich als Konkurrenz an.
> Werbung
> ...



_eurogamers_


----------



## Yevaud (21. November 2007)

Stoned_Warrior am 20.11.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Yevaud am 20.11.2007 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solange es auf der Konsole keine Ankündigungen für Spiele wie Dragon Age oder Drakensang gibt, bleibe ich beim PC.
Eine Portierung dieser beiden Spiele auf die Konsolen ist etwa so wahrscheinlich wie eine PC-Version von Kameo oder von Final Fantasy XII.  

Im übrigen denke ich, wie einige andere hier auch, dass letztlich alles beim Alten bleiben wird. Nach wie vor wird es genauso, wie es für Konsolen Exklusivtitel gibt, PC exklusive Spiele geben. Die Konsolen mögen sich entwickeln, aber während man nach wie vor mit den gegebenen Eingabegeräten eigentlich jeden Konsolentitel auch auf dem PC spielen könnte, eignen sich manche Genres wie z. B. Adventures oder die gern als Beispiel genommenen Strategiespiele nicht wirklich für Konsolen.
Letztendlich haben beide ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Und das Konsolen und PC einander jemals verdrängen können, halte ich für reine Utopie, wenn nicht gar für Wunschdenken der Konsolenhersteller bzw. der auf Konsolenspiele spezialisierten Entwickler.

Mal ehrlich: Warum werden wohl deutlich mehr Titel von Konsolen auf den PC portiert als umgekehrt? Wenn der PC als Spieleplattform dem Untergang geweiht ist, müssten doch alle oder fast alle Spiele entweder zuerst oder gleichzeitig mit der PC-Ausgabe für Konsolen erscheinen, oder? Das ist aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## headless-cripple (21. November 2007)

Meine letzte Konsole war der Nintendo 64^^. Da habe ich vllt. ein Dutzend Spiele gehabt. Dann kam auch schon die PS2, XBOX und Gamecube auf den Markt. Die wollte ich anfangs haben, doch nach kurzer Zeit verlor ich schon die Lust auf alle Konsolen der Welt. Lag wohl auch daran, dass ich damals fast zeitgleich einen neuen Rechner bekommen habe. Daher war eine Konsole wirklich nicht notwendig. Diesmal bin ich in einer anderen Situation. Denn ich habe einen alten Rechner zuhause und ein Notebook, welches aber relativ leistungsschwach ist. Zu Weihnachten kommt mir daher entweder ein neuer Rechner oder eine neue Konsole ins Haus (bei beiden die komplette Ausstattung). Ich will die Konsole nämlich nur zum Spielen nutzen genauso wie ich es bei einem neuen Rechner machen würde. E-Mails checken, im Internet surfen und Office-Anwendungen gehen auch problemlos vom Notebook aus.

Deshalb werde ich mir wohl eine Konsole holen (PS3), da ich einfach nur neue Spiele zocken will und das funktioniert prima auf Konsolen. Shooter spiele ich eig. kaum, da mir diese nicht wirklich liegen. Der einzige Strategietitel den ich zocke ist AoE3 und das funktioniert sehr gut auf dem Notebook. Ich bin großer Fan von Sportspielen, die ich auf den Konsolen auf höchster Qualität spielen kann. Für mich wäre dann eine Konsole optimal, denk ich einmal. Weihnachten wir schön^^!

Übrigens glaube ich keinesfalls, dass der PC als Spiele-Plattform aussterben könnte. Überhaupt nicht. Es werden zwar viele Spiele nicht mehr direkt für den PC hergestellt sondern nur noch von der Konsole auf den PC portiert. Dafür gibt es trotzdem viele tolle, für den PC exklusive Titel. Repräsentativ dafür wären Rollenspiele (The Witcher, Gothic 3, etc.), und MMORPG's. Online-Shooter wie CS oder BF sind auch für den PC deutlich mehr geeignet, als für die Konsole. Daher kann der PC einfach nicht als Spieleplattform absterben, solange es ein WoW, CS oder The Witcher gibt.


MfG


----------



## oceano (22. November 2007)

Bei dem schwarzen Bild wie es hier in einigen der letzten Beiträge gezeichnet wurde, hätte es einen "PC-Spielemarkt" ja eigentlich überhaupt niemals geben dürfen


----------



## IXS (22. November 2007)

Was soll man sagen... Die Industrie geht immer nach dem Gewinn. 
Was brachte uns das in den letzten Jahren?
Z.B. HiDef . Fernsehen.
Das bedeutet unter anderem:
Falsche Farben.
Bewegungskompensation
Ruckeln am Fernseher
"Artefacting" bei schnellen Bewegungen
....

Am PC hat man bereits 16:9.... Hi Glare TFTs mit schlechter Bildqualität und schlechten Kontrastabstufungen.

....

Und, wenn es die Käufermasse so will, werden demnächst nur noch Spiele für Konsolen hergestellt.

Und, wenn die Käufermasse es so will, werden demnächst Gurken als Haustier verkauft.

...

Mit der Astrologie funktioniert das schon seit Jahrhunderten. Es gibt Leute, die an so etwas glauben. Deswegen gibt es Leute, die mit so etwas Geld verdienen. Dumm ist nur, der das nicht ausnutzt


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2007)

oceano am 22.11.2007 07:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem schwarzen Bild wie es hier in einigen der letzten Beiträge gezeichnet wurde, hätte es einen "PC-Spielemarkt" ja eigentlich überhaupt niemals geben dürfen


Denke ich nicht das hier jemand ein schwarzes Bild zeichnet. Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass sich der Spielemarkt primär gen Konsole verschiebt. Früher, eigentlich ein völlig blödes Wort, war der PC als Spielemedium noch Mainstream und es gab sehr sehr viele Spiele, welche nur für den PC veröffentlicht wurden und ganze Genres geprägt haben.

Beide Systeme haben nach wie vor ihre Berechtigung, ein The Witcher macht am PC einfach Spass, z.B. könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, dieses Spiel auf der XBox360 zu spielen. Schon Oblivion fand ich auf der 360 nicht so toll, wie auf dem PC. Oder C&C3 ... sowas gehört für mich IMO mit Tastatur & Maus gespielt ( wie schon damals Starcraft! ).

Dafür sind für mich Rennspiele, Forza2, PGR3+4, die reinsten Konsolenspiele. Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, sondern einfach nur: DVD einlegen, starten, spielen & Spass haben. Kein Booten, keine Installation ... außerdem eigenet sich das Medium ( PAD ) wunderbar für solche Spiele.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich Gears of War für die XBox360 nach 5min zur Seite gelegt habe ... weil ich mit dem Pad als Eingabegerät für Shooter nicht klar kam. Auf dem PC wiederum machts mir einfach Spass.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (22. November 2007)

Rabowke am 22.11.2007 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 22.11.2007 07:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Kopf schüttel* also bist du doch kein Konsolen-Fanboy  - dann verstehe ich aber nicht warum du mich bei den Kommentaren davor so angegiftet hast  denn ich habe auch nichts anderes geäußert, als du jetzt.  

Von mir aus sollen die anderen ihre Sportspiele auf ihren überteuerten Konsolen spielen. Ich habe lieber einen überteuerten PC, mit dem ich aber mindestens 10x soviele Sachen machen kann, wie mit einer Konsole möglich ist. Und das ist es eben was ich verdeutlichen wollte - falls es doch noch nicht deutlich wurde - klar geht es bei dieser Thematik hier rein um den Spielaspekt, aber genauso wie diese sog. (möchtegern) "Studie" die Onlineverkäufe nicht einbezieht, ist es völlig idiotisch nicht zu berücksichtigen, dass man eben mit einem PC weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten hat, als mit einer derzeit auf dem Markt (und überhaupt jemals) erhältlichen Konsole und dass man mit einem Gamer-PC dann auch die gewöhnlichen Aufgaben viel schneller und leichter erledigen kann. Eine Konsole eignet sich beinahe ausschließlich nur zum Spiele spielen. Dass dann Portierungen schlechter sind als dieselben Spiele für Konsole und die Entwickler es sich einfacher machen, indem sie Spiele für Konsole programmieren, weil das viel einfacher ist und dass die Publisher etc. durch Raubkopiererein nicht den gewünschten Erfolg haben, ist dann eine andere - etwas längere - Geschichte.

Wenn die Spielehersteller unbedingt meinen, nur um überhaupt irgendetwas auf den Markt zu bringen, dass sie schlechte Übersetzungen von Konsoletiteln herausbringen müssen - dann muss einfach die PC-Gamer-Gemeinde anfangen die derzeitige Situation realitätsnaher einzuschätzen und sich eben nicht genötigt fühlen jeden Mist zu kaufen, der auf dem Markt erscheint. Wenn ich mal so überlege wieviele Spiele ich vor ca. 6 Jahren gekauft habe - das waren mindestens 3 im Monat - und wieviele ich heute kaufe - etwa 1 jede 3 bis 4 Monate (außer jetzt im November, da sind einfach zuviele gute Titel erschienen  diesen Monat habe ich Orange Box und Crysis gekauft - dann wird doch deutlich, dass die Spiele nicht mehr die Qualität haben, wie es einst mal der Fall war.

Dazu habe ich auch gleich noch ein Beispiel:

Ich habe mir vorkurzem Far Cry gekauft. Es ließ sich nicht auf meinem neuen PC mit Vista Ultimate 64bit installieren. Hingegen habe ich neulich (das viel ältere) C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 ohne jegliche Probleme auf meinem neuen PC installieren können und spiele es momentan (Sowjet-Seite schon durch  ) - und das, obwohl ich es damals schon auf meinem Win98 Rechner gespielt habe. Da sieht man, welche Programmierer fähig und welche unfähig zu sein scheinen 

Da beschweren sich die Publisher, dass ihnen durch Raubkopien jährlich so und soviel Umsatz verloren geht, aber ehrlichgesagt kann ich die Leute dann verstehen, die nicht bereit sind für den Müll, den man mittlerweile serviert bekommt, auch noch ordentlich Kohle zu blechen - mir geht es nämlich genauso. Ich weiss, da beisst sich die Katze - sprichwörtlich - in ihren eigenen Schwanz, aber was die Spielehersteller derzeit so treiben ist schon mehr als dreist! Nur weil es Raubkopierer gibt, muss man es ihnen doch nicht gleichtuen und so ein mieses Spiel mit der zum größten Teil unschuldigen Kundschaft treiben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. November 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 22.11.2007 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> *Kopf schüttel* also bist du doch kein Konsolen-Fanboy  -


Ja, ne schon klar. Darum hat er ja auch geschrieben:


			
				Rabowke am 22.11.2007 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Beide Systeme haben nach wie vor ihre Berechtigung […]





> dann verstehe ich aber nicht warum du mich bei den Kommentaren davor so angegiftet hast  denn ich habe auch nichts anderes geäußert, als du jetzt.


Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass du dies überhaupt nicht rüberbringst, sondern eher Unwissenheit zeigst:


			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:02 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]wenn die Spieleindustrie keine Spiele mehr für den PC herausbringen würde - da wären die schon ganzschön dämlich





			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Also ihr Konsole-Fanboys gebt es auf! Ihr könnt die Tatsachen noch so verdrehen wie ihr wollt[...]Überhaupt frage ich mich wer ständig diese an den Haaren herbeigezogene Prognosen und Behauptungen aufstellt, [...]Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn.





			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist eben, dass eine Konsole eine "unveränderliche Hardware" hat





			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Die alten Spiele der Generation zuvor sind zwar immernoch spielbar, aber ein Spiel, welches für die PS1 erschien, ist schon auf einer PS3 nicht mehr spielbar, oder irre ich mich da? [...] Ich habe allerdings zugegeben keine PS1 und keine PS3, somit kann ich dies nicht bestätigen, aber darum sage ich auch "schätzungsweise" oder "bezweifle stark", .....



Da ist es dann schon sehr unangebracht dem andern Unwissenheit vorzuwerfen. 


			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bevor du hier so großkotzig auftrittst, solltest gerade DU dir erstmal einen Gesamtüberblick verschaffen. Was bei dir leider missglücken wird - wie ich ernsthaft befürchte





			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Was andere Kontinente treiben kann uns hier doch egal sein[...]


Großer Denkfehler. Die Entwicklung ist so teuer, da kann es sich keiner mehr leisten nur für einen Markt zu entwickeln. Das haben sogar schon Entwickler in Deutschland erkannt.




			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]selbst wenn es irgendwo in Amerika oder China oder sonstwo irgendwelche Befragungen oder Marktanalysen ergeben haben, dass die Spiele für Konsolen einen besseren Absatzmarkt finden als Spiele für PC ([bb]was ich doch sehr stark bezweifle[/b], denn es ist immer die Art wie eine Analyse/Befragung/etc. durchgeführt wird ausschlaggebend für das Ergebnis)


 Da braucht es nicht einmal eine Umfrage, sondern man muss sich nur die Verkaufszahlen anschauen. Schau etwa mal wo Crysis in England steht.



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die XB360 an einen Röhren-TV-Gerät angeschlossen wird wohl einen ordentlichen Performanceschub ergeben gegenüber einem FullHD Gerät, was dann aber auch schlechtere Graphik nachsichzieht.





			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> dann heisst das doch nicht, dass es bald keine PC-Spiele mehr geben wird. Das ist einfach Unsinn, wenn man das so auslegt.


Wie du so schön gesagt hast


> Man sollte eben genau lesen, nichtwahr


Es heißt lediglich, dass befürchtet wird der PC wird auslaufen. Da ist weder von „bald“ die Rede noch davon, dass es keine PC Spiele mehr geben wird.



Oder mit unpassenden Pauschalausagen ohne handfeste Begründung kommst:


			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte viel lieber die Frage stellen, ob es die Konsolen in Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird. Das halte ich nämlich für weitaus wahrscheinlicher.[/b]




Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass du nicht auch durchaus richtige Gedankengänge hast. Der PC wird (mit dem richtigen Geldbeutel) immer mehr Leistung bieten können und man wird darauf immer mehr machen können. Nur darum geht es gar nicht und bestreitet auch keiner. Es geht speziell um das Thema Spiele. Für den Rest reicht bei 95% der Anwender ein Uralt-PC. Die Branche besteht nicht mehr aus einem haufen Freaks, die im Keller vor dem Monitor zocken. Wenn auch mit Startschwierigkeiten, so ist das Hobby Gaming auf dem Weg gesellschaftsfähig zu werden. Und da rücken auch andere Dinge als nur die Pixelanzahl oder Shaderleistung in den Vordergrund. Die Masse wird es gar nicht interessieren, ob man nun auf einem 2000€-PC  10 FPS mehr und etwas bessere Texturen haben könnte. Die Masse will sich nicht elendig „einarbeiten“, bis das Game läuft, Treiberprobleme lösen und darauf achten müssen, ob und wie gut der Titel bei einem laufen wird. Man möchte einfach nur das Medium nutzen. Du würdest ja beispielsweise bei einem Film auch nicht erst Infos suchen wollen, ob der Titel auf deinen Geräten abgespielt werden kann, ob er gut läuft, ob die Qualität auf deinem Player stimmt oder ob du was aufrüsten musst. Du willst einfach nur 1-2 Stunden einen Film sehen und dich dann mit anderen Sachen beschäftigen. Genau das und nichts anderes ermöglichen die Konsolen.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (22. November 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 22.11.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> viel, viel text



Da will jemand den längsten haben 

Bist du der Zweitaccount von diesem Rabauke?  oder sollte ich lieber fragen: wie hast du es geschafft zwei Accounts mit jeweils zwei solcher Karos voll zu kriegen @ Rabauke

Aber nagut, da du dir scheinbar sehr viel Mühe damit gemacht hast meine Kommentare feinsäuberlich aus dem Zusammenhang zu reisen, werde ich mir auch größte Mühe geben 



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.11.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 22.11.2007 09:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe an dieser Stelle deinen nicht angebrachten Zynismus nicht ganz? Gerade weil er diesen Satz im Kommentar davor gebracht hat, folgte eben mein Kommentar darauf. Diese Verwunderung über eine sich neu ergebende Ausgangssituation, war auf die vorhergehenden Kommentar-Scharmützel zurückzuführen. Hättest du dir diese ersteinmal durchgelesen, bevor du meinst den Rabauken verteidigen zu müssen, müsstest du eigentlich den Zusammenhang begriffen haben  soviel Intelligenz gestehe ich dir durchaus zu  Bist du am Ende doch kein Doppelaccount?  hmm...



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.11.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 21.11.2007 07:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL, erstens bezog sich diese Teilaussage nicht auf den Artikeltext, sondern auf einen zu diesem Artikel zuvor getätigten Kommentar, den ich nicht nocheinmal extra gequotet habe. Im Zusammenhang ist dies aber deutlich zu verstehen, wie gesagt: wenn man alle Kommentare davor gelesen hat. Zweitens müsstest du mir dann - befürchte ich - ersteinmal "der PC wird auslaufen" näher erläutern. Ich habe keine Wasserkühlung im PC, ergo wird bei mir auch nichts auslaufen  Das Problem ist eben, dass in diesem provokativen Artikel von überhaupt Nichts die Rede ist, außer einpaar haltlose Behauptungen und nicht nachvollziehbare Untermauerungen.



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.11.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass du nicht auch durchaus richtige Gedankengänge hast.



Ohoo, vielen Dank auch, wie gütig 



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.11.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur darum geht es gar nicht und bestreitet auch keiner. Es geht speziell um das Thema Spiele.



Und ich behaupte eben genau das Gegenteil, denn genau darum geht es. Solange es den PC geben wird, wird er auch immer als Spieleplattform genutzt werden. Denn wenn nicht, wäre da eine sog. Marktlücke, die wäre schneller wieder gefüllt, als sie entstanden ist. Sieht man doch jetzt bei Crysis. Die ganzen Monate zuvor musste man einen Schund nach dem anderen ertragen. Zwar ist Crysis auch nicht das perfekte und vorallem fehlerlose Spiel, aber immerhin ein Hoffnungsträger für den PC-Spiele-Markt. Mag sein, dass die Konsolen bessere Zahlen hervor bringen - aber liegt das eventuell nicht auch zum Großteil an den 20% teureren Spielen? 



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.11.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Masse will sich nicht elendig „einarbeiten“, bis das Game läuft, Treiberprobleme lösen und darauf achten müssen, ob und wie gut der Titel bei einem laufen wird. Man möchte einfach nur das Medium nutzen.



Ja, darum schrieb ich ja auch.. ..die heutigen Programmierer scheinen wohl der P.I.S.A.-Ära zu entspringen. Wie ich bereits am Beispiel Far Cry und C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 verdeutlichte, entweder ist ein Spiel perfekt programmiert, dann hat man auch keinerlei Treiberprobleme etc. und kann dieses Spiel sogar noch auf einem Betriebssystem, welches zwei Generationen weiter angesiedelt ist, einwandfrei spielen, oder es sind eben P.I.S.A.-DAPs (Neologismus) am Werk, dann ärgert man sich bei manchem "Spiel" in Grund und Boden.

Zum Schluss kann ich da leider nurnoch sagen: wer so blöd ist sich eine total überteuerte Konsole zu kaufen - geschweigedenn von den eindeutig an Wucher grenzenden Preisen für die dazugehörigen Spiele, ist selber schuld. Nagut für DAUs bieten Konsolen durchaus eine Menge Vorteile, diese müssen dann aber leider teuer erkauft werden.

p.s. Wow ich bin noch genau 376 Zeichen vom 10.000-Zeichen-Limit entfernt *fg*


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 22.11.2007 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Schluss kann ich da leider nurnoch sagen: wer so blöd ist sich eine total überteuerte Konsole zu kaufen - geschweigedenn von den eindeutig an Wucher grenzenden Preisen für die dazugehörigen Spiele, ist selber schuld. Nagut für DAUs bieten Konsolen durchaus eine Menge Vorteile, diese müssen dann aber leider teuer erkauft werden.




endlich zeigt er sein wahres gesicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackDead (22. November 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich was dämmlicheres als dieses ewige PC vs. Konsolen gebashe?   
Ich kann meinen Spaß an beiden Plattformen haben, warum das ganze immer in einen Glaubenskrieg ausarten muss werde ich wohl nie verstehen.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (22. November 2007)

HanFred am 22.11.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol, armer HanFred, jetzt kannst du ja deine Tastatur garnicht mehr anfassen 



p.s. ui, wieviele Doppelkaros sich gleich melden, müsstet ihr jetzt nicht arbeiten oder so? 


Nagut, ich schätze das ist nun hoffentlich das letzt von mir zu diesem Thema, weiter gehts im identischen Artikel 

Ich liiiiiiebe die PC Games  (ganz ehrlich)


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2007)

BlackDead am 22.11.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich was dämmlicheres als dieses ewige PC vs. Konsolen gebashe?
> Ich kann meinen Spaß an beiden Plattformen haben, warum das ganze immer in einen Glaubenskrieg ausarten muss werde ich wohl nie verstehen.


ich auch nicht... ich vermute allerdings, dass es bloss darum geht, seine kaufentscheidung zu rechtfertigen. "ich hab das richtige gekauft, wer das anders sieht, der ist ein idiot". 
du siehst, argumente sucht man vergeblich.

die motivation, immer weiter darauf rumzureiten, erschliesst sich mir jedoch noch nicht vollständig. denn man hat nichts davon, man wird auf diese weise niemals jemanden überzeugen können (wieso das überhaupt wichtig sein soll, weiss ich ebensowenig).


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 22.11.2007 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Verwunderung über eine sich neu ergebende Ausgangssituation, war auf die vorhergehenden Kommentar-Scharmützel zurückzuführen.


Was war jetzt an meiner Aussage neu? Ich quote einfach mal den Text aus meinem ersten (!) Beitrag aus diesem Thread:

_Ich finde, man sollte nicht sagen entweder oder ... sondern man sollte die Vorteile von beiden Systemen nutzen. Strategiespiele auf der Xbox360? Niemals! Dafür hab ich meinen PC. Rennspiele? Da bietet sich die XBox360 an. Je nach persönlicher Vorliebe sollte man nun entscheiden, was Sinn macht, und was nicht._

*verfasst am 21.11.07 07:21 Uhr, geändert zuletzt am 21.11.2007 07:25 Uhr von Rabowke*



> Hättest du dir diese ersteinmal durchgelesen


Ich denke, dies kann man zurück geben. Hättest du meine Beiträge gelesen, dass wüsstest du, dass ich nicht entweder / oder bin, sondern das ich der Meinung bin, jedes Gerät hat seine Vorteile und natürlich auch seine Nachteile.

Was daran jetzt eine neue Erkenntnis bzw. Sachverhalt sein soll, dass magst du mir sicherlich erklären.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (22. November 2007)

Rabowke am 22.11.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 22.11.2007 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok! *ding* *ding* *ding* (Ich läute mal die neue Runde ein) 

Wenn du natürlich nur diesen Ausreißer-Teil deines Kommentars herausfischst, könnte man schon meinen ich hätte sie nichtmehr alle beisammen und quassle nurnoch Unsinn, also habe ich mal hier den gesamten Kommentar herausgesucht:



			
				Rabowke am 21.11.2007 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei einigen Kommentaren muss ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln. Eine XBox360 kostet, nehmen wir ein Bundle von Amazon mit vier Spielen, ca. 385 EUR.
> 
> Ein Vergleichbarer PC kostet das vier, wenn nicht sogar das fünffache wenn man die Spieleleistung vergleichen will. Und das wollen wir ja ... den die Konsole ist zum Spielen da.
> 
> ...



Wie man hier schön sehen kann, plädierst du bis zu diesem genannten Ausreißer-Abschnitt doch eindeutig pro-Konsole und contra-PC - ob ich mich nun irre oder nicht, kann am besten jeder Einzelne beim Durchlesen selber entscheiden.  Auch nach diesem Ausreißer-Abschnitt geht es munter pro-Konsole in Form einer optimistischen pro-Konsole-Aussage weiter.


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 22.11.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man hier schön sehen kann, plädierst du bis zu diesem genannten Ausreißer-Abschnitt doch eindeutig pro-Konsole und contra-PC - ob ich mich nun irre oder nicht, kann am besten jeder Einzelne beim Durchlesen selber entscheiden.  Auch nach diesem Ausreißer-Abschnitt geht es munter pro-Konsole in Form einer optimistischen pro-Konsole-Aussage weiter.


Ich plädiere weder Pro noch Contra, sondern hab einfach, als Antwort auf einige Argumente ein paar Denkanstöße gegeben, dass man einen bestimmten Sachverhalt auch anders betrachten kann.

Wenn ich eindeutig Pro wäre, wäre der letzte Abschnitt, was übrigens als Fazit gewertet werden könnte, nicht ein "beides ist gut!". Das widerspricht sich ein wenig. Des Weiteren hab ich schon sooft geschrieben, dass ich seit über 20 Jahren einen PC besitze und erst seit gut 10 Monaten eine Xbox360.

Du siehst, dir fällts doch zunehmend schwer deine Aussage bezügl. Konsolen-Fanboy aufrecht zu erhalten. Denn ich hab fast zehnmal soviel Spiele im Original für den PC als für die XBox360. Fakt ist aber auch, dass ich in letzter Zeit mehr Konsolenspiele gekauft habe ... was aber u.a. an der Qualität / Anspruch der PC Spiele zurück zu führen ist.

Also, tue mir und vorallem auch dir den Gefallen und behaupte hier nicht Dinge, die du nicht argumentativ beweisen kannst. Des Weiteren ist es lächerlich jedem Sternchenträger Vetternwirtschaft und Zweit- bzw. Drittaccounts vorzuwerfen. 

Lass es mich ggf. so formulieren ... wir Sternchenträger sind bemüht Dinge etwas objektiver und vorallem globaler zu betrachten, aus diesem Grund werden z.B. auch in div. Threads die Verkaufszahlen von Spielen / Konsolen etc. gepostet. Wenn einige Leute in diesem Thread dieses Minimalwissen gehabt hätten, dann wäre uns der eine oder andere Beitrag erspart geblieben.


----------



## Mothman (22. November 2007)

Rabowke am 22.11.2007 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir Sternchenträger sind bemüht Dinge etwas objektiver und vorallem globaler zu betrachten, ....



rofl   

EDIT: Man, ihr seid nicht hier, um uns in irgendeiner Form aufzuklären und/oder zu belehren, ihr seid hier, um Beleidigungen und Regelverstöße jeglicher Art zu verhindern. Wie kann man denn nur so überheblich sein, nur weil man ein paar schwarze Pixel mehr unter seinem Nickname stehen hat? Langsam ist's aber echt mal gut. "Ihr" seid die Oberlehrer, oder was? Pff

EDIT2: Als wenn ihr wegen 2 Karos nicht mehr eure Meinung sagen dürftet...jaja, als Quasi-Redakteur muss man ja objektiv sein und seine Schäfchen zusammenhalten. Husch husch ins Körbchen..^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. November 2007)

Mothman am 22.11.2007 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Man, ihr seid nicht hier, um uns in irgendeiner Form aufzuklären und/oder zu belehren, ihr seid hier, um Beleidigungen und Regelverstöße jeglicher Art zu verhindern.


Wer sagt das? Du? Für jemanden der weder Ahnung von Konsolen, vom Markt, von den Studios und den Aufgabengebieten der "Sternies" hat (was Vorraussetzung wäre, um hier sinnig mitdiskutieren zu können), spuckst Du aber ziemlich große und kindische Töne. Nur mal so am Rande, weil einige das geistig noch immer nicht verdaut haben: Wir Sternies sind keine offiziellen Mitarbeiter von PCG oder Computec, wir stehen auf keiner Gehaltsliste, haben keine relevanten Befugnisse, werden nicht in interne Vorgänge (von wirtschaftlicher oder inhaltlicher Relevanz) mit einbezogen, sind erst recht keine "Quasi-Redakteure" und schon gar keine Admins. Wir machen den Müll aus der Com weg, und haben das gute "Recht" uns so aufzuführen, wie wir es schon früher getan haben, als wir noch normale Member waren (im Rahmen der Netiquette natürlich). Wir haben keinen Eid auf Neutralität, Sachlichkeit, Zurückhaltung oder sonstige Begrifflichkeiten geleistet. Wir sind einfach nur Forenuser, die aufgrund ihrer konstanten und halbwegs nützlichen Anwesenheit einen höheren Status bekommen haben. Thats all. 

Und überheblich bist primär Du, weil Du die ganze Zeit direkte und indirekte Seitenstiche gegen Sternies setzt, die eigentlich nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun haben. Tja, wenn man beim Thema bereits auf dem argumentativen Abstellgleis gelandet ist, muss man eben so mitmischen. Also, lass deine Seitenstiche und such dir ein Thema, wo du wirklich aufgrund einer vorhandenen Grundlage mitreden kannst.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 23.11.2007 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 22.11.2007 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äh...lol!? Du schreibst im Grunde genau das, was ich geschrieben habe..ist dir das mal aufgefallen? 
Was ihr seid, das weiß ich genau. Aber scheinbar einige von "euch" nicht...darum ging es mir doch. Du hast mit deinem Text also meine Aussage nur unterstrichen..vielen Dank dafür. Du hast das Ganze auf den Punikt gebracht. Ihr seid die Müllmänner der Community. Was ich durchaus nicht negativ meine, aber dann solltet ihr auch dabei bleiben.


> Und überheblich bist primär Du, weil Du die ganze Zeit direkte und indirekte Seitenstiche gegen Sternies setzt, die eigentlich nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun haben. Tja, wenn man beim Thema bereits auf dem argumentativen Abstellgleis gelandet ist, muss man eben so mitmischen. Also, lass deine Seitenstiche und such dir ein Thema, wo du wirklich aufgrund einer vorhandenen Grundlage mitreden kannst.
> Regards, eX!


Da ist sie wieder die Überheblichkeit, die - von dir im ganz Besonderen - permanent ausgetrahlt wird. ICH habe natürlich keine "Grundlage" und darf deiner Meinung nach eigentlich garnicht mitreden. Das Problem ist nur: Woher willst du entscheiden, wer der Diskussion würdig ist und wer nicht? Seid wann entscheidest du, wer wann und was zu sagen hat? Glaubst du dein "Status" berechtigt dich dazu? Nein?! Aber warum machst du es dann? Und die Gummimauer hochziehen und sagen "du hast keine Argumente mehr" kann jeder. Sogar ich: ex, du hast keine Argumente mehr! Und jetzt?
Ist man in dieser Community ein Aussätziger, weil man mit den "Sternies"    nicht einer Meinung ist und auch mal was schreibt, was euch evtl nicht gefallen könnte? Wovor hast du Angst, dass du irgendann mal deine Mehrpixel verlierst? Die kannst du von mir aus bis in alle Ewigkeiten behalten. Nur wäre es schön, wenn langsam mal dieser sinnlos übertrieben Respekt vor den "Sternies" seitens der anderen User aufhört und dieser Devotismus euch gegenüber. Weil, du schreibst es ja praktischerweise selber, ihr seid kein "besonderen" User und eure Meinung zählt nicht einen Cent mehr. Ihr seid da um im Notfall persönliche Beleidigungen zu unterbinden..also unseren Müll wegzuräumen. Aber ich finde einige von euch schießen etwas übers Ziel hinaus. Das ist  einfach der Eindruck, den ich immer wieder habe. Ihr hättet es teilweise gerne, wenn euer Wort hier Gesetz wäre. Ich habe meine Militärzeit aber schon vor Jahren erfolgreich hitner mich gebracht und brauche keine Respekt mehr vor Leuten haben, die meinen Sie wären was besseres. 
Ich schließe hier auch nicht alle "Sternies" ein..und im Grunde AKZEPTIERE ich euch ALLE. Ich hatte auch mit den meisten schon angenheme "Gespräche",  Aber einige - ja, du auch - sitzen doch auf einem ziemlich hohen Ross mit ihrer Meinung ... ist ja auch in Orndung, solange man auch mal andere Meinungen zulässt. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich in diesem Forum schon schreiben musste "ok, dann gebe ich mich halt zufrieden und wir vergessen die ganze Sache" (oder sinngemäß ähnlich), weil mir einfach der Nerv gefehlt hat gegen eure Mauern anzurennen. Die "Sternies" müssen immer das lettze Wort haben - speziell du - und müssen immer (selbst wenn niederargumentiert) doch zumindest noch "teilweise" oder "auch" recht haben. Und da frage ich mich einfach: Habt ihr Angst euren "Status" zu verlieren, wenn ihr auch mal die anderen User akzeptiert? Kann ja sein, dass es nur mir so geht, aber das reicht mir schon, um mich gehörig anzukotzen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. November 2007)

Mothman am 23.11.2007 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid die Müllmänner der Community. Was ich durchaus nicht negativ meine, aber dann solltet ihr auch dabei bleiben.


Gibt keinen Grund dafür - guck dir andere Foren an, wo moderierende Elemente etwas für Ordnung sorgen und massiv gegen User vorgehen. In vielen Boards werden Meinungen gegen den Betreiber oder gegen die Mods kommentarlos gelöscht. Da gäbe es nicht einmal eine Diskussion wie diese hier. Da ist PCG.de noch ein sehr gut moderierter Platz wo Fairness durchaus großgeschrieben ist. Wir sind Member wie ihr auch. Wir verhalten uns manchmal so verpeilt wie ihr (Spam etc.), aber schalten im richtigen Moment um, und sorgen für Ordnung (Verstöße, massive Beleidigungen, Drohungen etc.). Ich weiß nicht, was ihr hier immer zu meckern habt. Sucht euch im Zweifelsfall ein anderes (diktatorisch straffmoderiertes) Board. 


> ICH habe natürlich keine "Grundlage" und darf deiner Meinung nach eigentlich garnicht mitreden.


Du darfst mitreden, nur musst du eben deinen Standpunkt manchmal eben als verloren akzeptieren, weil deine Argumente hier schlicht nicht belegt waren. Du hast  etwas erzählt, was offenkundig einfach Quatsch war, und deutlich darauf hinwies, dass du nichts über das Thema weißt. Du kannst natürlich gerne weiter erzählen und kommentieren, darfst dich dann aber nicht wundern, wenn andere es besser wissen, und dies sogar belegen können. Dein Standpunkt wurde von allen zerpflügt, und jetzt meckerst du über unsere Klugscheißerei, die aber eigentlich nur die Wahrheit war. Ich rede auch nicht bei Themen mit, wo mein Standpunkt kategorisch auf verlorenem Posten steht (Politik etc.), weil einfach ersichtlich ist, dass die eigene Meinung auf fehlenden oder gar keinen Informationen basiert - so wie bei einigen hier, die nur Stammtischparolen losgelassen haben.

Das soll dich natürlich nicht davon abhalten, deinen Senf zum Thema zu geben, nur sollte der Senf halbwegs schmackhaft sein.



> Ich habe meine Militärzeit aber schon vor Jahren erfolgreich hitner mich gebracht und brauche keine Respekt mehr vor Leuten haben, die meinen Sie wären was besseres.


Kein Respekt ist hier nötig, sondern nur ein gewissen Maß an Akzeptanz. Ich gebe nichts darauf, ob ich von den Leuten hier respektiert werde. Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung, auch wenn sie aufgrund fehlender Grundkenntnis schlicht haltlos ist - wie oben geschrieben. 





> Die "Sternies" müssen immer das lettze Wort haben - speziell du - und müssen immer (selbst wenn niederargumentiert) doch zumindest noch "teilweise" oder "auch" recht haben.


Dir ist dann wohl nicht aufgefallen, dass sich oft auch Sternies zu Tode argumentieren oder zumindest die Punkte so darlegen, dass sich irgendwann ein Konsens finden lässt? Mit Leuten die hier auf meiner "Seite" waren habe ich schon oft genug Debatten geführt, wo einer dann irgendwann den Kürzeren gezogen hat, oder man eingesehen hat, dass der eigene Standpunkt zu verbissen war. Wir haben oft das letzte Wort, ja, oftmals aber auch begründet oder allein deshalb, weil die Gegenmeinung schlicht irrelevant ist, weil eine Grundlage fehlt. Wie eben hier im Thread. "Konsolen sind doof, der PC ist so stark wie er immer war - mir sind Zahlen egal, ist halt so". Da ist Sachlichkeit dann nur noch schwer zu wahren, wenn der Diskussionspartner einfach verblendet / unwissend ist.


> Und da frage ich mich einfach: Habt ihr Angst euren "Status" zu verlieren, wenn ihr auch mal die anderen User akzeptiert? Kann ja sein, dass es nur mir so geht, aber das reicht mir schon, um mich gehörig anzukotzen.


Zumindest ich kann sagen, dass ich hier keinen "Status" habe. Für die beiden Sterne bekomme ich nicht einmal einen Kaffee oder ein Brötchen. Es ist eher ein Beleg dafür, dass man über mehrere Jahre der Community treu war. Ich habe hier trotz Sternstatus auf Redis geschimpft, mich mit anderen Sternen gezankt und Praktiken auf der Seite in Frage gestellt. Wäre der Status wirklich so wichtig, wie ihr immer denkt, dann hätte man mich (und andere) schon längst bannen müssen, da wir trotz „PCG-Sonderstatus“ gegen das Board hier gemeckert haben. Wegen weniger wurde ich schon von Publisher-Boards verjagt, die schlicht damit überfordert waren, weil jemand mit Beispielen gestützte Kritik an einem Spiel des Hauses äußerte. 

Ich / wir akzeptieren andere User und Meinungen (außer die sind zu polemisch ( komisch / etc), nur muss man diese Meinungen oftmals richtig stellen. Zwischen akzeptieren und verstehen liegen noch immer Welten.

Da können wir jetzt Stunden oder Tage drüber diskutieren. Ich bleibe zumindest hier meinem Standpunkt treu, weil mich die letzten Jahre gelehrt haben, dass zumindest bei solchen Themen niemals ein Konsens zu erreichen ist. Du kannst dich gerne hier weiter beschweren. Ich akzeptiere das, verstehen kann ich es jedoch nicht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 23.11.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 23.11.2007 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss ich jetzt dankbar sein, dass ich hier noch mitreden darf, weil ich woanders ja schon lange gesperrt worden wäre? Es gibt keien Grund mich zu sperren oder in eine regelwidrige Ecke zu drängen..
Außerdem hab ich nicht immer was zu meckern, sondern ich will einfach dieses Gefühl loswerden, dass einigen "Sternies" einer abgeht, weil sie Müllman spielen dürfen. Ich empfinde das als peinlich und schäme mich massiv fremd.



> Du darfst mitreden, nur musst du eben deinen Standpunkt manchmal eben als verloren akzeptieren, weil deine Argumente hier schlicht nicht belegt waren. Du hast  etwas erzählt, was offenkundig einfach Quatsch war, und deutlich darauf hinwies, dass du nichts über das Thema weißt. Du kannst natürlich gerne weiter erzählen und kommentieren, darfst dich dann aber nicht wundern, wenn andere es besser wissen, und dies sogar belegen können. Dein Standpunkt wurde von allen zerpflügt, und jetzt meckerst du über unsere Klugscheißerei, die aber eigentlich nur die Wahrheit war. Ich rede auch nicht bei Themen mit, wo mein Standpunkt kategorisch auf verlorenem Posten steht (Politik etc.), weil einfach ersichtlich ist, dass die eigene Meinung auf fehlenden oder gar keinen Informationen basiert - so wie bei einigen hier, die nur Stammtischparolen losgelassen haben.


Wie arrogant bist du eigentlich!? Was ich erzähle ist Quatsch? Ich weiß nichts von "dem Thema"? Von wem wurde mein Standpunkt zerpflügt? Du beziehst dich ja jetzt eindeutig auf den "Konsolen-Thread". Da ging es weniger um Ahnung oder nicht Ahnung, vielmehr um Meinungen und Erfahrungen. DIe sind immer subjektiv. Ich habe in fast jedem meiner Postings dort versucht klar zu machen, dass eine Diskussion dort eigentlich sinnlos ist. Und da hat niemand meinen Standpunkt zerpflügt..weil's garnicht möglich ist eine persönliche Meinug zu zerpflügen. Und wer ist "alle"? Dass du dich in jeder Diskussion (obs nun Sinn macht oder nicht) als "Sieger" siehst ist klar. Das ist ja, was mich anranzt. Ich muss meinen Standpunkt "als verloren ansehen", aber du nie?! Wieso ist mein Standpunkt verloren? Wer sagt das? Wo wird das deutlich? Das ich mich mit EINER EINZIGEN Aussage verhauen habe, habe ich sofort zugegeben ("das PCler die Wirtschaftlichkeit von PC Spielen egal ist"). Und eben sowas würde ich mir ab und an auch von euch/dir wünschen. Aber du hast ja immer recht. Wie bildest du dir ein, mehr zu wissen als andere? Kannst du dir nicht vorstellen, dass andere Leute auch meinen, sie wissen genau wovon sie reden? Du hast überhaupt nichts zerpflügt und weißt auch nicht mehr als andere....du hättest das nur gerne.



> Das soll dich natürlich nicht davon abhalten, deinen Senf zum Thema zu geben, nur sollte der Senf halbwegs schmackhaft sein.


Das mein Senf dir nicht schmeckt ist klar. Und der Senf darf nur dann dazugegeben werden, wenn er DIR schmeckt, oder was? 



> > Ich habe meine Militärzeit aber schon vor Jahren erfolgreich hitner mich gebracht und brauche keine Respekt mehr vor Leuten haben, die meinen Sie wären was besseres.
> 
> 
> Kein Respekt ist hier nötig, sondern nur ein gewissen Maß an Akzeptanz. Ich gebe nichts darauf, ob ich von den Leuten hier respektiert werde. Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung, auch wenn sie aufgrund fehlender Grundkenntnis schlicht haltlos ist - wie oben geschrieben.


Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich euch akzeptiere, sonst hätte ich schon lange Beschwerde eingereicht. Einige von euch respektieren ich sogar. 
Aber Aussagen wie "dir fehlen die Grundkenntnisse" (worauf sich das bezieht bleibt schleierhaft) bringen mich bald dazu dich lediglich zu tolerieren. Du versuchst hier permanent dich auf ein höheres Niveau zu heben, indem du mir fehlende Kenntnisse und Wissen attestierst. Ist das die Art, wie ein "Mod" mit seiner Community umgehen sollte, wenn er gleichzeitig von Fairness schreibt?



> ...
> Wir haben oft das letzte Wort, ja, oftmals aber auch begründet oder allein deshalb, weil die Gegenmeinung schlicht irrelevant ist, weil eine Grundlage fehlt.


Mmh..ja. Du wiederholst dich. Dass du die Meinung der User als haltlos betrachtest hast du jetzt hinreichend dargelegt.



> Wie eben hier im Thread. "Konsolen sind doof, der PC ist so stark wie er immer war - mir sind Zahlen egal, ist halt so". Da ist Sachlichkeit dann nur noch schwer zu wahren, wenn der Diskussionspartner einfach verblendet / unwissend ist.


Das ist eine Lüge! Ich habe sowas nie geschrieben. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ein Großteil der REINEN Konsolennutzer wohl aus Bequemlichkeit/mangelner Beschäftigungsbereitschaft mit komplizierteren Dingen zu Konsolen greift. Das Konsolen doof sind hab ich nie geschrieben. Versuche nicht mit Lügen andere User schlecht aussehen zu lassen!
Das ich mich mit dem Punkt der Wirtschaft nicht glücklich ausgedrückt habe, habe ich nun schon mehrfach eingeräumt. Ich kann das ja in meine Signatur aufnehmen, wenn du dich dann besser fühlst.



> Ich / wir akzeptieren andere User und Meinungen (außer die sind zu polemisch ( komisch / etc), nur muss man diese Meinungen oftmals richtig stellen. Zwischen akzeptieren und verstehen liegen noch immer Welten.


Du meinst die sind DIR zu polemisch oder "komisch". Dann musst du eine fremde Meinung "richtig stellen"? Soviel zum Thema Arroganz.



> Da können wir jetzt Stunden oder Tage drüber diskutieren. Ich bleibe zumindest hier meinem Standpunkt treu, weil mich die letzten Jahre gelehrt haben, dass zumindest bei solchen Themen niemals ein Konsens zu erreichen ist. Du kannst dich gerne hier weiter beschweren. Ich akzeptiere das, verstehen kann ich es jedoch nicht.


Keine Sorge, ich habe mich jetzt genug "beschwert". (das Quoten wird ja auch langsam zu kompliziert^^). 
Das man sich in diesem Forum gegenseitig nicht versteht, bin ich gewöhnt. Damit hab ich kein Problem. Es hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert, wenn du das verstehst/verstehen willst. (soll nicht als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden, sondern als Kritik). 
Aber sei es drum..es bleibt halt alles beim alten. Du titulierst mich als kenntniss-/ahnungslos und unwürdig sinnvoll mitzudiskutieren, ich tituliere dich als arrogant und keiner geht aufeinander zu. Wir sind beides Idioten und sollten uns einen Leuchtkeks kaufen, damit wir auch nachts naschen können.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. November 2007)

Jetzt lies dir den Text oben noch mal ganz in Ruhe durch, ohne in jede Passage oder Formulierung etwas Böses zu interpretieren oder dich sonstig überfahren zu fühlen. Die Punkte die du hier wieder rangezogen hast habe ich alle oben - mehr als ausführlich - erklärt. Sollte dich dein Gedächtnis verlassen haben, dann lies erneut deine Postings hier durch, die von Bonkic, Nali und mir entsprechend kommentiert wurden. Und wie schon oben irgendwo geschrieben: Du warst es, der diese Offtopic-Seitenstiche angefangen hat (Seite 14) und anschließend auf kaum einen Gegenpunkt von uns eingegangen ist. Insgesamt 4 Leute haben deine Ansichten entsprechend korrigiert, und jetzt führst du diese Sache nur fort weil wir die bösen Sternies sind, die deine so wichtige (aber realitätsfremden) Meinungen (Seite 16) entsprechend richtiggestellt, und als Quatsch entlarvt haben (allein dein Vergleich mit der Bild-Zeitung hat dich total aus dem Rennen geschossen). Bin gespannt wie du reagiert hättest, wenn einer ohne Sterne oder Piercings im Hoden deine Punkte verteufelt hätte. Ob du dann noch immer so über die bösen Sternies meckern würdest (zumal keiner von uns dich da persönlich angefahren hat, der Anfang war noch extrem ruhig und fair).

Du hast aus einer noch recht sachlichen Diskussionen so eine absurde Nummer gemacht, und verstehst nicht, was wir daran auszusetzen haben?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 23.11.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt lies dir den Text oben noch mal ganz in Ruhe durch, ohne in jede Passage oder Formulierung etwas Böses zu interpretieren oder dich sonstig überfahren zu fühlen. Die Punkte die du hier wieder rangezogen hast habe ich alle oben - mehr als ausführlich - erklärt. Sollte dich dein Gedächtnis verlassen haben, dann lies erneut deine Postings hier durch, die von Bonkic, Nali und mir entsprechend kommentiert wurden. Und wie schon oben irgendwo geschrieben: Du warst es, der diese Offtopic-Seitenstiche angefangen hat (Seite 14) und anschließend auf kaum einen Gegenpunkt von uns eingegangen ist. Insgesamt 4 Leute haben deine Ansichten entsprechend korrigiert, und jetzt führst du diese Sache nur fort weil wir die bösen Sternies sind, die deine so wichtige (aber realitätsfremden) Meinungen (Seite 16) entsprechend richtiggestellt, und als Quatsch entlarvt haben (allein dein Vergleich mit der Bild-Zeitung hat dich total aus dem Rennen geschossen). Bin gespannt wie du reagiert hättest, wenn einer ohne Sterne oder Piercings im Hoden deine Punkte verteufelt hätte. Ob du dann noch immer so über die bösen Sternies meckern würdest (zumal keiner von uns dich da persönlich angefahren hat, der Anfang war noch extrem ruhig und fair).
> 
> Du hast aus einer noch recht sachlichen Diskussionen so eine absurde Nummer gemacht, und verstehst nicht, was wir daran auszusetzen haben?
> 
> Regards, eX!



Mit Seitenangaben kann man nichts anfangen, weil man selber einstellen kann, wieviele Beiträge man pro Seite angezeigt bekommen möchte. Bei mir hat der ganze Thread z.B. "nur" 10 Seiten.   

Ich gebe dir jetzt einfach mal recht. Ich war der Aggressor und du gehst als Sieger aus dem Disput heraus.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. November 2007)

Mothman am 23.11.2007 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe dir jetzt einfach mal recht. Ich war der Aggressor und du gehst als Sieger aus dem Disput heraus.


Mir geht es nicht um das Recht, sondern eher darum, dass du andere in eine Schublade steckst, obwohl du eigentlich ausschlaggebend für diese Situation hier warst (Bild-Vergleich, Sache mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit, das konstruierte Bild der Konsolen-Sternie-Arroganz-Fanboys gegen den Rest der Welt). 

Mir Wurst wer jetzt Recht hat oder nicht. Ich vertrete meinen Standpunkt, du deinen. Einer Annäherung halte ich hier für unmöglich, weil meiner Ansicht nach die Texte (von mehreren Personen) im Thread eine klare und eindeutige Sprache sprechen. Sollen sich die anderen ein stilles Urteil über die Sache hier erlauben. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust mehr zu diskutieren. _Ich gebe dir demnach einfach mal Recht: Ich war der Aggressor und Du gehst als Sieger hervor._  

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 23.11.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 23.11.2007 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als wenn sich das hier irgendwer außer uns beiden gibt.^^
Ich würde mir so ein ellenlanges Geschreibsel nicht geben, wäre ich nicht von anfang an beteiligt gewesen. Die Meinung der "anderen" scheint dir ja auf einmal enorm wichtig zu sein...^^

Ich habe auch (schon lange) im Grunde kein Bock mehr mit dir zu diskutieren, weil es einfach sinnlos ist. Vor allem um was geht es dir eigentlich noch? "Gut" bei den Usern dazustehen? Keine Sorge es geht hier genauso wenig um deine Existenz, als in dem "Konsolen-Streit". Zumal ich nie gegen Konsolen als soclhes gewettert habe, mich allerdings sehr (öffentlich) darüber gewundert habe, dass ein Teil der "Sternies" so entschieden und kompromisslos für die Konsolen gesprochen hat. Und das hat offenbar mehr Verwirrung, Aggression und Verlustängste ausgelöst, als ich erwartet hätte.

Nein, du hast gewonnen un dich bin der Aggressor!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. November 2007)

Mothman am 23.11.2007 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> mich allerdings sehr (öffentlich) darüber gewundert habe, dass ein Teil der "Sternies" so entschieden und kompromisslos für die Konsolen gesprochen hat.


In dem Fall ist es dann einfach schade, dass Aussagen nur überflogen werden. Gerade auch von Sternchen wurde öfters gesagt, dass beide Systeme Vorteile haben und keinesfalls wurde der Untergang des PCs prophezeit. Lediglich ein schwindender Stellenwert bei Spielen. (Großer Unterschied!) Dies wurde außerdem lediglich an Hand aktueller Zahlen und der Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren begründet.


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 23.11.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 23.11.2007 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber das habe ich doch garnicht abgestritten! Ich habe doch eure Zahlen akzeptiert. Egal jetzt. Für mich ist das jetzt echt gegessen das Thema. Warten wir einfach alle ab und sprechen dann in 10 Jahren nochmal darüber.^^
Dann haben wir wirkliche "Grundlagen", für eine solche Diskussion.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (23. November 2007)

@ eX2tremiousU & Mothman könnt ihr das nicht per PM lösen?  mein(e) wertvolle[r/n] Kommentar(e) zum Thema gehen in diesem Offtopic-Duell noch unter  Ich wäre für eine Löschung bzw. Verschiebung in die passende Rubrik dieses Forums


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 23.11.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> @ eX2tremiousU & Mothman könnt ihr das nicht per PM lösen?  mein(e) wertvolle[r/n] Kommentar(e) zum Thema gehen in diesem Offtopic-Duell noch unter  Ich wäre für eine Löschung bzw. Verschiebung in die passende Rubrik dieses Forums



Ne, per Faustkampf im RL..   
Wir haben ja schon aufgehört.^^ (also meinetwegen zumindest, muss da ncihts mehr folgen)


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (23. November 2007)

Boah bist du schnell  nichtmal seinen Kommentar kann man hier mal mehr korrigieren  so schnell wie du hier geantwortet hast, schließe ich darauf, dass du gerne ein Streitgespräch mit den Karrierten anzetteln möchtest 



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 23.11.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> @ eX2tremiousU & Mothman könnt ihr das nicht per PM lösen?  mein(e) wertvolle[r/n] Kommentar(e) zum Thema gehen in diesem Offtopic-Duell noch unter  Ich wäre für eine Löschung bzw. Verschiebung dieser Offtopic-Konversation über die Arroganz der Mods in die passende Rubrik dieses Forums


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 23.11.2007 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah bist du schnell  nichtmal seinen Kommentar kann man hier mal mehr korrigieren  so schnell wie du hier geantwortet hast, schließe ich darauf, dass du gerne ein Streitgespräch mit den Karrierten anzetteln möchtest


Das hatte ich doch bereits.   
Ich würds eigentlich lieber beendet sehen.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (23. November 2007)

Mothman am 23.11.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 23.11.2007 19:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja eben, weil ihr nun eure Meinung hier, statt über PM, ausgetauscht habt, wäre ich dafür, dass dieser ganze belanglose Nonsense gelöscht wird (oder eben verschoben in "Gott und die Welt")


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 23.11.2007 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja eben, weil ihr nun eure Meinung hier, statt über PM, ausgetauscht habt, wäre ich dafür, dass dieser ganze *belanglose Nonsense* gelöscht wird (oder eben verschoben in "Gott und die Welt")



Sicher, dass nicht eher du ein Streitgespräch suchst?


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (23. November 2007)

Mothman am 23.11.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 23.11.2007 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich suche Frieden und Harmonie.  Lebet lange und in Frieden. *Vulkanier Grußzeichen*

Und jetzt bitte alles löschen @ Mods - danke


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 23.11.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 23.11.2007 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.



> Und jetzt bitte alles löschen @ Mods - danke


[/quote]
Wie, deinen Account auch? 
  



Spoiler



Nur Spaß, nicht aufregen.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (23. November 2007)

Mothman am 23.11.2007 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, deinen Account auch?



Ne, aber deiner


----------

